# Natty Shirts!



## Andy

I just got a great shirt from *Natty Shirts*! 



 Nice fabric - I chose 100% super fine Egyptian cotton weaved in 100 single cotton yarn and mercerized for zero shrinkage and a silky smooth feeling, and only _$99.
_
Removable plastic collar stays and an extra metal pair was included. Seven front buttons.

There are some excellent choices of collar, placket, sleeve cuffs, and fit styles.

The selection of details you want for your shirt and entering your measurements is easy on the website.

Some minor disappointments were the location of the monogram. I had requested it on the pocket but it was on the right cuff. As you know I consider cuff monograms as crass! Since I requested no pocket that might have confused them.

MOP buttons - the really thick ones. I know you guys like them but I find them hard to button. The ones for the shirt cuffs are impossible to button with the shirt on. But I evidently made a mistake in the size when I entered the cuffs and they are big enough to put on without me unbuttoning them. (My fault).

No split yoke.

Natty Custom Dress Shirts do not charge any premium for product features because they are standard on all Natty Dress Shirts, such as single-needle stitching, 20 stitches per inch.

Natty shirts provide its customers with more than 120 fabrics in Plains, Checks, Stripes and Poplin patterns, from amongst the finest European weavers.

Natty Shirts has developed strong connections with world's renowned Tailor Made Clothing companies to share the sense of exclusivity.

They are able to focus primarily on customer service since they don't deal with mass production but concentrate on individual satisfaction

They've been around since 2003 but went online in 2010 for better customer convenience.

Natty reviews each and every individual pattern before sending into production.

They have four offices and admit they "are in a continuous process of learning in perfecting the custom shirt according to the sizes provided with the least amount of issues for our members".

Natty shirts are also trying to provide the fastest delivery service in the custom made dress shirt industry -- within 7 business days!



And don't forget their AskAndy Members *SPECIAL*!


----------



## Jovan

"Natty Shirts has developed strong connections with world's renowned Tailor Made Clothing companies to share the sense of exclusivity."

... huh?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Jovan said:


> "Natty Shirts has developed strong connections with world's renowned Tailor Made Clothing companies to share the sense of exclusivity."
> 
> ... huh?


Dear Jovan
you can try our offer Of trying our custom dress shirt for $19.99 only for AskAndyAboutClothes users by putting code "ANDYG" and then review it by your self that how well equipped we are. Lots of users have already availed our offer and we are requesting them to review these shirts genuinely. We deliver shirt in just 7 working days and have dispatched most of askandy user's shirts and you would be able to see some reviews in next 3-4 days yourself. Even then we would be much obliged if you yourself try these and then comment for others who follow your foot steps.


----------



## Dmontez

Natty Shirts said:


> Dear Jovan
> you can try our offer Of trying our custom dress shirt for $19.99 only for AskAndyAboutClothes users by putting code "ANDYG"


19.99 for a new custom shirt? Sold! Is it any fabric or just specific ones?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dmontez said:


> 19.99 for a new custom shirt? Sold! Is it any fabric or just specific ones?


Dear Dmontez,
This is the speciality of this offer that it is for any fabric available at https://www.nattyshirts.com/custom-made-shirts.php even if it is of $99.99


----------



## Dmontez

Working on my order right now, Thank you to the Administrator-in-chief, and thank you Natty Shirts!


----------



## Jovan

Natty Shirts said:


> Dear Jovan
> you can try our offer Of trying our custom dress shirt for $19.99 only for AskAndyAboutClothes users by putting code "ANDYG" and then review it by your self that how well equipped we are. Lots of users have already availed our offer and we are requesting them to review these shirts genuinely. We deliver shirt in just 7 working days and have dispatched most of askandy user's shirts and you would be able to see some reviews in next 3-4 days yourself. Even then we would be much obliged if you yourself try these and then comment for others who follow your foot steps.


I wasn't questioning your company, just that sentence. I don't... know what it means!


----------



## stephenkarl

Any suggestions as to what "Short Body Size", "Full Body Size", and "Shirt Size" mean? Do I measure myself for the first two, and an owned shirt for the third?


----------



## Jovan

Just choose one. These sizing options are pretty common for online MTM shirts now -- Proper Cloth does it, for one. The first is for guys who don't want to or are not confident measuring themselves. With the second they will produce a shirt made for your body. The third is for guys who already have their perfectly fitting shirt and don't want to mess around with it.


----------



## stephenkarl

Jovan said:


> You can use any of those three features, you don't need to use all three. This is pretty common for online MTM shirts now -- Proper Cloth does it, for one (and I want to try them at some point, their President Point collar looks fantastic). The first is for guys who don't want to or are not confident measuring themselves or having someone else to do it. The second they will produce a shirt made for your body. The third is for guys who already have their perfectly fitting shirt and don't want to mess around with it.


Thank you Jovan, this is my first foray into MTM.


----------



## Natty Shirts

stephenkarl said:


> Thank you Jovan, this is my first foray into MTM.


Thank you very much Jovan your help is much appreciated:redface: and staphankarl you would be more than happy to see our product as well as our services.


----------



## upthewazzu

Is this an American company with manufacturing facilities overseas (India, China?) or is the entire company located overseas?

Thanks.


----------



## Natty Shirts

upthewazzu said:


> Is this an American company with manufacturing facilities overseas (India, China?) or is the entire company located overseas?
> 
> Thanks.


Dear,
Natty Shirts is a pure american company having its main office in NY, along with that we have 3 different locations one is Denver and our production facilties are in Lahore Pk and in UAE. Our main working area is USA.


----------



## adoucett

My question is regarding the sleeve length option. Say I have a shirt that is a 15.5-34 that I like. Would I want to specify 34 inches to get that same length or do I need to use a different number/measurement?


----------



## Natty Shirts

adoucett said:


> My question is regarding the sleeve length option. Say I have a shirt that is a 15.5-34 that I like. Would I want to specify 34 inches to get that same length or do I need to use a different number/measurement?


If you want to choose short form then yes this would definitely bring back to you the exact shirt collar and sleeves you like we also use same patterns.


----------



## Jovan

I took a look at some of your fabrics and may order one, but by "will not shrink" does this mean the fabric is pre-washed?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Jovan said:


> I took a look at some of your fabrics and may order one, but by "will not shrink" does this mean the fabric is pre-washed?


Jovan first of all i would like to thank you for consideration and let me clear when we say mercerized for zero shrinkage it does not mean this fabric is prewashed. The mercerization process makes the maximum shrinkage possible for that fabric at the time of processing when the raw fabric is finished so that it won't shrink after wash. I would request you to order from super fine cotton selection to have the best outcome. Hope to have a good future relation.


----------



## Kingstonian

Natty Dread rides again,
Panic in the city,
Wicked weeping for their gold


----------



## OptoDoc

How long will the $19.99 special be available?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Kingstonian said:


> Natty Dread rides again,
> Panic in the city,
> Wicked weeping for their gold


Thank you Kingstonian for reminding us of Bob marley but this Natty means "Elegantly stitched". Hopefully you would have checked out our super feb deal of getting custom made "Elegantly Stitched" shirts for only $19.99  what do you think about that?


----------



## Natty Shirts

OptoDoc said:


> How long will the $19.99 special be available?


OptoDoc this deal is for February only and we must tell you that due to heavy load on this deal we are declaring that the shirts options are squeezing day by day


----------



## Jovan

Natty Shirts said:


> Jovan first of all i would like to thank you for consideration and let me clear when we say mercerized for zero shrinkage it does not mean this fabric is prewashed. The mercerization process makes the maximum shrinkage possible for that fabric at the time of processing when the raw fabric is finished so that it won't shrink after wash. I would request you to order from super fine cotton selection to have the best outcome. Hope to have a good future relation.


Thanks.


----------



## OptoDoc

Ah, I shall place my order by the evening.


----------



## Kingstonian

Natty Shirts said:


> Thank you Kingstonian for reminding us of Bob marley but this Natty means "Elegantly stitched". Hopefully you would have checked out our super feb deal of getting custom made "Elegantly Stitched" shirts for only $19.99  what do you think about that?


It does seem a very low price - especially as you are not outsourcing the work but manufacturing in the US. I could not get foreign, ready-made shirts in Marks and Spencer at that cost.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Kingstonian said:


> It does seem a very low price - especially as you are not outsourcing the work but manufacturing in the US. I could not get foreign, ready-made shirts in Marks and Spencer at that cost.


Of course Kingstonian and this offer is only for the sake of genuine reviews from our prestigeous customers who are guiding us for further enhancing our process. We would be much obliged if you also try and give us some genuine reviews on it. Hope to have good response.


----------



## Jovan

Kingstonian:



Natty Shirts said:


> Dear,
> Natty Shirts is a pure american company having its main office in NY, along with that we have 3 different locations one is Denver and our production facilties are in Lahore Pk and in UAE. Our main working area is USA.


----------



## stephenkarl

Has anyone else had difficulties ordering? I received an error in attempting to order, and just e-mailed the company.

Does anyone else find it strange that I was asked to pay prior to providing a shipping address? 

I have e-mailed the company's support line but am curious if others found similar difficulties.


----------



## StephenRG

stephenkarl said:


> Has anyone else had difficulties ordering? I received an error in attempting to order, and just e-mailed the company.
> 
> Does anyone else find it strange that I was asked to pay prior to providing a shipping address?
> 
> I have e-mailed the company's support line but am curious if others found similar difficulties.


Nope - it seemed relatively straightforward.


----------



## stephenkarl

Odd. Perhaps I'll try a different browser to see if it works.


----------



## walrusbt

stephenkarl said:


> Has anyone else had difficulties ordering? I received an error in attempting to order, and just e-mailed the company.
> 
> Does anyone else find it strange that I was asked to pay prior to providing a shipping address?
> 
> I have e-mailed the company's support line but am curious if others found similar difficulties.


Funny you mention it. After hitting enter after putting billing info in, that was it. I was actually thinking "did it ever ask for shipping info" and figured maybe it just used billing. I never got an email confirm though (the order was this morning). Did anyone get email confirmation on their orders?


----------



## stephenkarl

I do have numerous orders under the "My Orders" tab, but all have "status: Incomplete". You may wish to check if your order was completed.


----------



## OptoDoc

stephenkarl said:


> Has anyone else had difficulties ordering? I received an error in attempting to order, and just e-mailed the company.
> 
> Does anyone else find it strange that I was asked to pay prior to providing a shipping address?
> 
> I have e-mailed the company's support line but am curious if others found similar difficulties.


I had the same problem. I tried 3 times to purchase, with an error message each time. I sure hope my card isn't being charged 3 times for this.

Edit: 
I just checked my credit card online and there is a pending charge for $34.99, so I guess it went through. It is odd that it didn't ask for a shipping address, though. The whole process seems a bit sketchy.


----------



## OptoDoc

Now it says I already have an account, but the user name and password I used isn't working. There is no way to verify my order and no email has been sent out.


----------



## stephenkarl

I don't have anything showing on my card (yet). 

I haven't heard back from their customer service yet either. All in all, a bit disconcerting to this point.


----------



## Natty Shirts

stephenkarl said:


> I don't have anything showing on my card (yet).
> 
> I haven't heard back from their customer service yet either. All in all, a bit disconcerting to this point.


dear stephenkarl,
sorry for a late response please check your email as due to sales these days we are having a bit of difficulties. But our response time has not exceeded 8 hrs.


----------



## Natty Shirts

walrusbt said:


> Funny you mention it. After hitting enter after putting billing info in, that was it. I was actually thinking "did it ever ask for shipping info" and figured maybe it just used billing. I never got an email confirm though (the order was this morning). Did anyone get email confirmation on their orders?


Dear walrusbt,
We use billing info for shipping info. If you need to get it changed just send us an email from contact form or directly on [email protected] we are always there to assist our customers. Unfortunately due to heavy load of deals we have a longer time response but till now it has never exceeded 8 hrs. Please check your spam/ junk emails as we do send a confirmation at the email address used as user name within next 4 hrs once we get the payment confirmation from Accounts Dept. If you have not recieved any we are really very sorry for the inconvenience and just let us know at our email address and we will confirm each and every bit of it.


----------



## Natty Shirts

OptoDoc said:


> Now it says I already have an account, but the user name and password I used isn't working. There is no way to verify my order and no email has been sent out.


OptoDoc we are really sorry about all the problem you had to face. If you are afcing any problems just let us know and we will rectify it immediately. Please retrieve your password from

https://www.nattyshirts.com/forgot_pass.php and then try to login again. It won't take more than 1 min. If you still face any problem do send us an email or now you can go for the live Chat option available there. We would always be there to help you out.


----------



## johnpark11

Jovan said:


> I wasn't questioning your company, just that sentence. I don't... know what it means!


Jovan, zip it; they just offered us a shirts 80% off. Lol. 

Just ordered mine in pink

sent an email to support to add the monogram I forgot. Thanks for the kind offer. I'll be glad to post a review when I receive it. Thanks.


----------



## stephenkarl

I have now heard back from Natty Shirts, correcting the issues with my account and reversing the duplicate transactions (without my having to request them to do so). Looking forward to receiving my shirt!


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Thanks for ordering with us*



johnpark11 said:


> Jovan, zip it; they just offered us a shirts 80% off. Lol.
> 
> Just ordered mine in pink
> 
> sent an email to support to add the monogram I forgot. Thanks for the kind offer. I'll be glad to post a review when I receive it. Thanks.


johnpark11, we have updated your order with this monogram option and you would be notified about it through CS when they are given a confirmation from accounts.


----------



## stephenkarl

Natty Shirts said:


> dear stephenkarl,
> sorry for a late response please check your email as due to sales these days we are having a bit of difficulties. But our response time has not exceeded 8 hrs.


For clarification, this is correct. Natty Shirts did reply promptly. It was more a combination of not knowing if my card had been charged, the error when trying to order, and uncertainty with where the shipping address was submitted.

To provide an update, Natty Shirts has been providing me updates, automatically reversed the duplicate order, been cordial in communications, and is keeping communications very open on the shirt. It is extremely reassuring, and any previous concerns I had have been completely ameliorated.

I am very much looking forward to receiving my shirt!


----------



## Natty Shirts

stephenkarl said:


> For clarification, this is correct. Natty Shirts did reply promptly. It was more a combination of not knowing if my card had been charged, the error when trying to order, and uncertainty with where the shipping address was submitted.
> 
> To provide an update, Natty Shirts has been providing me updates, automatically reversed the duplicate order, been cordial in communications, and is keeping communications very open on the shirt. It is extremely reassuring, and any previous concerns I had have been completely ameliorated.
> 
> I am very much looking forward to receiving my shirt!


stephenkarl within next 7 days your shirt will be with you. Thanks for your post.


----------



## OptoDoc

All quiet on the Western front. 

I have received email confirmation of my order and have regained entrance to the site. I hope this shirt is of great quality. If it is, a sterling review and more orders are forthcoming. This is my first venture into MTO shirting and I am excited as I have a very athletic build and to get a shirt that fits proper in the neck, shoulders, chest and lats, I have to put up with an abundance of excessive material around my waist and hips.


----------



## ggleach101

I placed my order this morning and realized soon after that I had made a mistake. I put my sizing in as fractions, rather than decimals. I quickly jumped back on the site and used the chat function. They made the changes immediately and I was able to review them while I was still in chat. It was very easy and the service was fantastic.


----------



## zzdocxx

Kingstonian said:


> It does seem a very low price - especially as you are not outsourcing the work but manufacturing in the US. I could not get foreign, ready-made shirts in Marks and Spencer at that cost.


My good fellow, the shirts are manufactured in Pakistan, if I am not mistaken.

Good thing I ordered early, it sounds like the system is becoming overwhelmed.

BTW thanks for that comment about Natty Dreads, I do enjoy a truly humorous comment from time to time. (Did you see that one on an old thread someone resurrected? It said "Here be zombies", ROFLMAO.)


----------



## Natty Shirts

zzdocxx said:


> My good fellow, the shirts are manufactured in Pakistan, if I am not mistaken.
> 
> Good thing I ordered early, it sounds like the system is becoming overwhelmed.
> 
> BTW thanks for that comment about Natty Dreads, I do enjoy a truly humorous comment from time to time. (Did you see that one on an old thread someone resurrected? It said "Here be zombies", ROFLMAO.)


zzdocxx, we have already declared that we do have one production facility in Lahore, Pakistan as well as one in UAE otherwise we won't have been able to deliver within 7 working days if we don't have multiple production facilities. We have delivered to a few members of AskAndy their shirts and asked them to review these shirts in this forum so that everyone can know that we have honored our commitments. If you have ordered then do check your account it might have been shipped as well.


----------



## Natty Shirts

All AskAndy users who have ordered with us please check your emails and those who have been notified about some minor details missing in their orders please respond to [email protected] so that we can meet our delivery commitments.


----------



## zzdocxx

I'm not in the least bit worried, I ordered just a few days ago so will be glad to get it when it gets here -- no rush.

Edit:

To clarify about the comment on Lahore Pakistan, I was just responding to:



> It does seem a very low price - especially as you are not outsourcing the work but manufacturing in the US. I could not get foreign, ready-made shirts in Marks and Spencer at that cost.


Dunno why I forgot to use the quote function.

Ride on Natty Dread!


----------



## Natty Shirts

That's very good zzdocxx but we would request all to check your inbox/ junk/ spam at least once within 24 hrs of order placement for confirmation reciept and rectify any errors if notified


----------



## zzdocxx

Well I'll be dipped, there was indeed an email in my junk folder saying there is an error in my order as my sizes are not in proportion.

Not clear to me where I went wrong -- perhaps the shoulder is supposed to be all the way across? I was using what I thought was the measurement for a well-fitting shirt.


Collar17Chest27Waist26Seat25.5Shoulder10Sleeves Length25Shirt Tail33Wrist4.875
Edit: Just rechecked the measuring instructions and it appears I only gave the half measurement of my shoulders. I have sent an email back to Natty asking if changing that 10 to a 20 would make more sense.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## zzdocxx

Turns out that they recognized my error, doubled the stated shoulder to the correct size, and my shirts are on the way.

It was interesting to see on the tracking how it cleared through London, so far away!

Thanks I think that was rather astute to have not only picked up the error but to have figured out the mistake and corrected it.

:thumbs-up:

Edit: In fact I will go so far as to say that I find it rather amazing that they could do that.


----------



## mrfixit

i pulled the trigger. this is my first time ordering a custom shirt so i hope i took measurements correctly. thanks for the deal. can't wait.


----------



## Natty Shirts

mrfixit said:


> i pulled the trigger. this is my first time ordering a custom shirt so i hope i took measurements correctly. thanks for the deal. can't wait.


mrfixit,
Thank you for ordering with us. Hopefully you have viewed your confirmation email. If not please go to Inbox/ Junk/ Spam folder and verify it. We have notified in multiple forums that sometimes these emails are stuck in spam/junk folder and never gets a chance to go through.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all whoever has availed the deal of custom made shirts in $19.99 by putting "ANDYG" code please check your inbox/ spam/ junk folders as we still have many orders pending approval from our customers due to some minor clarifications. Visit https://www.nattyshirts.com and check your account status where you would be able to know if your account has anything like "Held for Clearance". For those who have recieved their shirts please send us genuine reviews on them as this is what this promo was for.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Natty Shirts said:


> Dear all whoever has availed the deal of custom made shirts in $19.99 by putting "ANDYG" code please check your inbox/ spam/ junk folders as we still have many orders pending approval from our customers due to some minor clarifications. Visit https://www.nattyshirts.com and check your account status where you would be able to know if your account has anything like "Held for Clearance". For those who have recieved their shirts please send us genuine reviews on them as this is what this promo was for.


We are having lots of queries for email messages please read this carefully "All registered users please check your email inbox/ spam/ junck just to ensure if you have any email regarding issues which is not necessary that it must be there. If there is no email then it means your order does not need clarifications and is being produced and dispatched." Thanks


----------



## Natty Shirts

Natty Shirts said:


> Dear all whoever has availed the deal of custom made shirts in $19.99 by putting "ANDYG" code please check your inbox/ spam/ junk folders as we still have many orders pending approval from our customers due to some minor clarifications. Visit https://www.nattyshirts.com and check your account status where you would be able to know if your account has anything like "Held for Clearance". For those who have recieved their shirts please send us genuine reviews on them as this is what this promo was for.


Dear all we are receiving huge load of emails about this post please read this before sending us an email "All of you should visit your inbox/ spam/ junk to check if there is an email about issues those need clarifications. If there is no email then it means you have no issues in your order and you don't need to email us."


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all Natty trying to keep offering more has added 12 more fabrics in chino and chamere quality for this Special February deal. Try your one right now and get it in $19.99 only. Just put "ANDYG" code and get your discounted price at https://www.nattyshirts.com


----------



## johnpark11

Placed my order on the 8th. Will you provide tracking once it ships?


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Did we miss anything?*



Natty Shirts said:


> Dear all we are receiving huge load of emails about this post please read this before sending us an email "All of you should visit your inbox/ spam/ junk to check if there is an email about issues those need clarifications. If there is no email then it means you have no issues in your order and you don't need to email us."


Due to maintenance of this forum we were unable to receive and respond to any post please contact us at [email protected] for your orders


----------



## Natty Shirts

johnpark11 said:


> Placed my order on the 8th. Will you provide tracking once it ships?


Please check your account the tracking id is there


----------



## Dmontez

Placed my order a few hour's ago. When ordering I was asking for a round bottom to the shirt, and a monogram on the pocket. When I would go to checkout it would say that I was asking for a straight bottom shirt, and the monogram to be on the right cuff. removed the shirt's from my bag, and started over multiple times. I finally decided just to go ahead with them the way the shopping cart said it would be. I then emailed customer support at 11pm and got a reply about 20 minutes later saying the correct changes were made, and they even asked for more information to try and get a better fit for me. 

So far, I am very happy with their customer service. It's something that this world has been missing for a while now.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dmontez said:


> Placed my order a few hour's ago. When ordering I was asking for a round bottom to the shirt, and a monogram on the pocket. When I would go to checkout it would say that I was asking for a straight bottom shirt, and the monogram to be on the right cuff. removed the shirt's from my bag, and started over multiple times. I finally decided just to go ahead with them the way the shopping cart said it would be. I then emailed customer support at 11pm and got a reply about 20 minutes later saying the correct changes were made, and they even asked for more information to try and get a better fit for me.
> 
> So far, I a very happy with their customer service. It's something that this world has been missing for a while now.


Thank you very much for your comment as it was very encouraging. We hope to meet your expectations.


----------



## alkydrinker

:frown: I got my Natty Shirt today and I'm not too happy with it. I don't think this company is ready for prime time. I used shirt measurements, so there shouldn't be much room for error. However, the body is 2 full inches longer than I specified so it is freakishly long and the cuffs are at least an inch bigger around than I specified and therefore way too loose around my wrist. It is tight across my shoulders, but seems to match the yoke measurement I provided, so I'm not sure the issue there. That said, I noticed that since ordering, they have replaced the instructional images on their website and it now shows a different method to measure the yoke.

It was shipped through DHL from *Pakistan. *Although this shirt arrived promptly, shipping directly from a 3rd world country to me just presents potential for headaches and not something I'd want to repeat on a regular basis.

When providing measurements, there are no instructions on entering your measurements. It says nothing about cm vs inches or decimal vs fraction. I originally entered fractions (eg "26 1/2 inches") but thankfully after ordering I checked my saved measurements under my account and saw all the fractions had been deleted. I emailed the company and they quickly responded to my email and updated my measurements. Of course, my shirt was not made to those measurements, it was lucky I noticed the problem, and it is amazing there aren't better instructions on the website on how to enter measurements.

I don't know how any replacement or return will work. Looking at their return policy, it appears to have been written in a foreign language then ran through a translation program to convert to English (see red text below):

*Most Relaxed Time Bound*

We have a 30-day limit on returns. You may return shirts for the following reasons only:
1. The shirts are defective in workmanship or material.
2. The order is not made according to the style and measurements you provided.

*Please note we add essential industry standard allowances when crafting your shirts.*

A ½ inch margin to the neck and 1 inch margin to the sleeve measurements you provide, for shrinkage allowances. 
4, 5 or 6 inches to the chest depending on the type of fit you have chosen for movement and flexibility.
The finished shirts will reflect these allowances.

*Trial Shirt Remakes*

You are given the option of receiving a fit shirt first to confirm the fit. If you opt to have all five shirts made without first creating a fit shirt, the sale will be considered final with no refunds or remake. However, we will gladly tweak your pattern and remake the shirts at 50% of the cost plus shipping fees.

*Please Consider Below Mentioned Points Before Requesting Alterations*

1. If you feel it light loose, do give it one wash margin to fix itself.
2. Do keep in mind the sleeve length according to custom made as it does not include any margin.
3. Do keep the external collar bone out of shirt before wash so that it does not get the shape twisted.


----------



## cdavant

Shirt appears very well made and arrived today--just five days after I placed the order. Unfortunately, the measurements are way off. I note there are new diagrams and the option to submit off the body measurements today. I didn't see this earlier. I measured a well fitting shirt per the old diagram at 20"across the chest--the one I recieved is closer to 18" unwashed and won't button. Is it possible to have it remade with the off the body measurements?
Great shirt. Great communition. And I may have not understood the old measuring diagrams. I'd like to try again


----------



## alkydrinker

^^^so I'm not the only one. I've emailed Natty Shirts to report the probem. I'm afraid Natty's "solution" will be to return the shirt at my expense and my original shipping charge won't be refundable. Well, shipping was $15 plus it will be atleast $7 to send the shirt back so the whole ordeal will cost me:mad2:. We'll see what they say.


----------



## Natty Shirts

alkydrinker please see the picture below carefully









You will see we had it mentioned to take the size of tail/ length from front not the back as the option was with instruction I not B which was confusing for most of our customers and we were clarifying them individually so we thought of changing the designs and measurement method for this reason. That page still exists and we still abide by our claims for that sizing technique as well. All you have to do is let us know at [email protected] as we have already mentioned that due to tech problems of this forum we don't get updated promptly and can not reply you guys but at [email protected] we reply without any delay and have already replied you. Now can you paste that comment here so that everyone can find out that we are not charging a single penny for remake and we don't require you to ship your shirt to us. 
You just have to send us one pic of the shirt and you get your shirt remake without any charges. We have already mentioned everywhere that we do have one production facility in Pakistan but sir with due respect you are dealing with a company in USA directly for which you should not be worried about the third world country. If you have any issues in craftmanship or services including customer support just let us know. Have you not gotten your reply within 6 hrs max (Due to heavy load these days) then this is something we are liable for.
We are extremely sorry for our poor grammer but you won't be disappointed with our services at all. Just communicate with our customer support and you won't be angry anymore.


----------



## Natty Shirts

cdavant this is not a big issue for our company and just follow the normal procedure and send us an email with pic at [email protected] and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## stephenkarl

Natty Shirts said:


> alkydrinker please see the picture below carefully
> 
> View attachment 6910
> 
> 
> You will see we had it mentioned to take the size of tail/ length from front not the back as the option was with instruction I not B which was confusing for most of our customers and we were clarifying them individually so we thought of changing the designs and measurement method for this reason. That page still exists and we still abide by our claims for that sizing technique as well. All you have to do is let us know at [email protected] as we have already mentioned that due to tech problems of this forum we don't get updated promptly and can not reply you guys but at [email protected] we reply without any delay and have already replied you. Now can you paste that comment here so that everyone can find out that we are not charging a single penny for remake and we don't require you to ship your shirt to us.
> You just have to send us one pic of the shirt and you get your shirt remake without any charges. We have already mentioned everywhere that we do have one production facility in Pakistan but sir with due respect you are dealing with a company in USA directly for which you should not be worried about the third world country. If you have any issues in craftmanship or services including customer support just let us know. Have you not gotten your reply within 6 hrs max (Due to heavy load these days) then this is something we are liable for.
> We are extremely sorry for our poor grammer but you won't be disappointed with our services at all. Just communicate with our customer support and you won't be angry anymore.


Two things: I don't have my shirt yet, but even as I was looking at the diagram for "I", I didn't know how far up the shirt I was to measure as it ends in an arrow seemingly mid-neck when I measured my current shirt. I am glad to hear this is being considered for remedy.

Secondly, with regard to his comment for shipping direct from Pakistan, I suspect alkydrinker is referring to the headache of additional costs for brokerage/customs/duties which would not be present for items shipped from within the USA - not your production facilities.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*stephenkarl*
Keeping this confusion Natty has decided to change the diagrams as well as the measurements system so that a customer can be on the same page with our tailors. Even then if someone has faced any problem we are always here for the customers.

Natty Shirts is a company based in NY not in pakistan but we do have one production facility in Pakistan and for this campaign we had to have huge production load bearing facility so that we can deliver quality products on time. But it will have no burden on customer whatever the situation we have to deal with.

We keep checking all these comments and post them to the concerned dept. immediately and everyone in Natty Shirts is open for improvements. We would request all of our customers to contact at [email protected] in case of any problems and assure you all that we have 24/7 support center keeping in view our customer's ease. We do not require anyone to send shirt back but to send us a picture so that the problem can be rectified.



stephenkarl said:


> Two things: I don't have my shirt yet, but even as I was looking at the diagram for "I", I didn't know how far up the shirt I was to measure as it ends in an arrow seemingly mid-neck when I measured my current shirt. I am glad to hear this is being considered for remedy.
> 
> Secondly, with regard to his comment for shipping direct from Pakistan, I suspect alkydrinker is referring to the headache of additional costs for brokerage/customs/duties which would not be present for items shipped from within the USA - not your production facilities.


----------



## stephenkarl

This is exasperating. Everybody here who has read your posts is well aware you are a NY-based company. Everybody here who has read your posts knows you have a production facility in Pakistan. If you read my post again, *I am on your side. 
*
"But it will have no burden on customer whatever the situation we have to deal with." -False. As I stated, if something (anything) is shipped from Pakistan to the USA over a certain dollar value, there will be customs/duties/brokerage charges added. *No business can circumvent these charges unless by falsifying shipping documents to undervalue goods.* This is the headache to which I took alkydrinker to be alluding, based on the comment, "...shipping directly from a 3rd world country to me just presents potential for headaches..."


----------



## StephenRG

My shirt arrived on Friday - effectively less than a week from order if I'd been in early Thursday evening when DHL first tried to deliver. Of the online shirts I've ordered (and including the B&M firms like BB, TML, H&H ordered online) it has the best fit. I went for the slim fit - the taper is very nicely done without it being too trim. (For comparison I normally get BB ESF, which is slightly trimmer across the chest and looser lower down.) The workmanship seems decent - but of course I'd have to see how it holds up. So far, though, a very good first impression indeed.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thank you stephenkarl now we got your point. Definitely it is a valid point and we will definitely look it after as the suffering side would be our customer base which is not acceptable to any business. We do appreciate your valuable comments for us to be more careful with potential issues which can occur. Thank you stephenkarl and thank you alkydrinker.



stephenkarl said:


> This is exasperating. Everybody here who has read your posts is well aware you are a NY-based company. Everybody here who has read your posts knows you have a production facility in Pakistan. If you read my post again, *I am on your side.
> *
> "But it will have no burden on customer whatever the situation we have to deal with." -False. As I stated, if something (anything) is shipped from Pakistan to the USA over a certain dollar value, there will be customs/duties/brokerage charges added. *No business can circumvent these charges unless by falsifying shipping documents to undervalue goods.* This is the headache to which I took alkydrinker to be alluding, based on the comment, "...shipping directly from a 3rd world country to me just presents potential for headaches..."


----------



## Natty Shirts

StephenRG said:


> My shirt arrived on Friday - effectively less than a week from order if I'd been in early Thursday evening when DHL first tried to deliver. Of the online shirts I've ordered (and including the B&M firms like BB, TML, H&H ordered online) it has the best fit. I went for the slim fit - the taper is very nicely done without it being too trim. (For comparison I normally get BB ESF, which is slightly trimmer across the chest and looser lower down.) The workmanship seems decent - but of course I'd have to see how it holds up. So far, though, a very good first impression indeed.


Thanks for the encouraging comments we hope to meet your expectations in future as well.


----------



## alkydrinker

I would like to follow up to note that NattyShirts service has been *very good* in following up on my issues. I would also like to point out that the quality of fabric, stiching, and buttons on the shirt seem to be of* very nice quality*. While everything I wrote in my previous post is completely factual, taking in consideration the price I paid for the shirt (I'm sure Natty makes very little profit at this price) I'd like to temper my comments a bit. It seems they are a young business working out some kinks, but are ingeniously trying very hard to get a solid custom shirt business off the ground and I would like to see them succeed. I understand starting/running a smallish business like this is not easy and don't want to be overly negative over a shirt costing me only $35.


----------



## mrfixit

i got my shirts. the button down holes on the collar seem visibly large (long). i was also confused by the length measurements. i provided the measurement from bottom of collar in the back so my shirts are 2" too long. i should have clarified before placing my order. it's good to see that there are now pictures on how to measure the body. overall i'm very happy with the quality and the fit (aside from length) is spot on! i'd be willing to try again.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all please don't click link as this is the old link for sizing technique which was posted for alkydrinker's post clarification now you should go for the actual link https://www.nattyshirts.com/size.php which pops up automatically as you will find out sizing diagrams there. Come hurry up as there is not much time left for this deal. Shop any custom made shirt at $19.99 only by putting "ANDYGY" code.


----------



## cdavant

I'm trying again and sending body measurements plus photos of the Natty shirt on top of the one I measured. Clearly needs a good bit more room. New instructions are much better, could still have a bit more instruction as exactly where to measure.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Please note the error the code mentioned above is wrong "ANDYGY" the right code for it "ANDYG". Thanks



Natty Shirts said:


> Dear all please don't click link as this is the old link for sizing technique which was posted for alkydrinker's post clarification now you should go for the actual link https://www.nattyshirts.com/size.php which pops up automatically as you will find out sizing diagrams there. Come hurry up as there is not much time left for this deal. Shop any custom made shirt at $19.99 only by putting "ANDYGY" code.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

I just placed an order, and my impressions so far are that the website is rather cumbersome, but the online chat extremely helpful, with clear and immediate responses, and an image e-mailed to clarify required points of measurement.

Some of the issues with the website: When ordering, there are a number of important selections to be made that are not indicated on any headings. For instance, the choices for front placket (or none) are buried at the bottom of the "collar" page, and the back pleat style (or none) selection is somewhat lost at the bottom of the "cuff" page. I also found that going back to change one selection caused all of my other selections to revert to default, with the need to re-enter them.
For sizing from body measurements, despite the discussion here of having illustrations of the correct measurement points, the illustrations for some measurements are still missing. The illustrations also lack captions, describing what is pictured.

The online chat was very helpful in clarifying everything that was not clear on the site, however once I had filled in all my measurements and clicked to enter them, I was greeted with a message that my cart was _empty_. Evidently the site had timed me out during the helpful chat. It was then necessary to begin the process of style selections and entering measurements all over again.

And a caution to anyone else ordering: do not do what I did! On the check-out page, I found an X in the box next to "remove this item." Not wanting the item to be removed when I clicked on to the next page, I clicked on the X to de-select it... _and it immediately emptied my cart_. (So once again, I had to start over at the beginning, and re-enter everything.)

Payment and final checkout went smoothly, however I would have liked to see a list (or images) of the credit cards accepted, rather than having to enter my CC info, just to see if it would go through. (Fortunately, it did.)

I understand this promotion through AAAC is a sort of a beta test, so I am not overly discouraged by the present clunkiness of the ordering experience, but I do hope that Natty Shirts is taking advantage of the opportunity, and will address the issues that have come up. While I very much appreciate the helpfulness of the online chat, I believe the site needs to be far more intuitive... and more smoothly functional... before its ready for business with the general public.

I look forward to seeing how the shirt turns out. (It was promised in one week, which is a very quick turnaround.)


----------



## Natty Shirts

Checkerboard13,
Thank you very much for your second time input and very well noted points. This would definitely help us understand what is missing and what should be made available. We have forwarded all of these points for web enhancements and would definitely request you again for your very helpful reviews. We do hope for you to have a very good experience of shirt. Thank you again.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Updated size form further with headings as suggested by our customers. Natty makes customers for life  Be a part of Natty and avail Natty's Special discount. Try our 100% super cotton shirt by simply putting "ANDYG" code in only $19.99 visit https://www.nattyshirts.com


----------



## Shawl Lapel

My shirt came in today and overall I'm very pleased. The fabric is more sheer than some other shirts I have, in that you can see the v of my v-neck undershirt, but I did choose the super cotton. I'll just wear a crew neck undershirt instead. The shirt is soft and the fit is good. I chose slim fit and the shirt could really be slimmer, but short of providing all my measurements (which I'll do next time for an even better fit) it doesn't billow like some of my OTRs. Shirt bottom was cut flat instead of with tails which maybe is an option I didn't see on the site to change. Again, overall I'm happy and I'll order from Natty again. Order went in on the 12th and arrived today so they even beat their 7 day claim.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thank you shawl we are sourcing more 120s 100% super cotton fabrics to avoid see through problem and best usage. Most definitely we would ask everybody to try our 100% cotton shirts with a bit thick feel. Like 







 






 
These are 120S 100% Super soft cotton weaved fabrics with 0% shrinkage value and the best thing is just for $19.99 only for askandy users. Put "ANDYG" and get them before its late.


----------



## OptoDoc

I would just like to add that Natty Shirts has also agreed to remake my shirt, secondary to the body length measurement being 2.5" off. They also complied with my request for no chest pocket on the remake. Did anyone else who got a pocket find that it was very large and ill-placed (much too low)? I am very pleased with Natty Shirts customer service so far. 

One suggestion: Would it be possible to take pictures of the cloth samples draped over something to give a better idea of the pattern and thickness?


----------



## Ματθαῖος

Wow. I'm very impressed.

I ordered a very specific shirt for use with formal attire. No pocket, spread collar, fly front, corner cut french cuffs.

I got _exactly_ what I ordered some 8 days after my order. Very fast, and a very nice shirt.

I have two series of bespoke shirts, and I like this better. I'll be ordering more.

One thing: it would be nice to be able to get some swatches of material.

Matthew


----------



## cdavant

A great suggestion that would cost almost nothing. Just include a selection of swatches with a shipment--buyer might ask for a specific selection when ordering or Natty could just toss some in.


----------



## Jovan

Just placed my order yesterday. Used shirt measurements since my Ledbury shirts fit even better than my MTM (whoulda thunk?). Will update when it comes in.


----------



## Ματθαῖος

cdavant said:


> A great suggestion that would cost almost nothing. Just include a selection of swatches with a shipment--buyer might ask for a specific selection when ordering or Natty could just toss some in.


That would be great!


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Suggestion Noted*

Dear cdavant suggestion noted and sent for consideration which has high percentage of approval. Thanks again



cdavant said:


> A great suggestion that would cost almost nothing. Just include a selection of swatches with a shipment--buyer might ask for a specific selection when ordering or Natty could just toss some in.


----------



## Natty Shirts

suggestions noted OptoDoc and would definitely be considered as got large number of requests for better fabric images.



OptoDoc said:


> I would just like to add that Natty Shirts has also agreed to remake my shirt, secondary to the body length measurement being 2.5" off. They also complied with my request for no chest pocket on the remake. Did anyone else who got a pocket find that it was very large and ill-placed (much too low)? I am very pleased with Natty Shirts customer service so far.
> 
> One suggestion: Would it be possible to take pictures of the cloth samples draped over something to give a better idea of the pattern and thickness?


----------



## Jovan

A couple more notes: They can do non-fused interlining by request, just contact their support email. The tail option is indeed a common problem. They asked me to confirm over email if I wanted the straight tails or rounded (since I was getting a rather dressy shirt with French cuffs). I swear I checked "rounded" and even saw this in the list of options before going through checkout. Hope this will get fixed.

All in all, seems like an established company going through some teething problems in the transition to online business. Hopefully these issues will be ironed out, and it's heartening to see they've already implemented a few suggestions.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear Jovan,
Natty Welcomes suggestions to keep upgrading it and we are much obliged to all who participate towards our improved services. We have a list of extra services and trying to put them on board so that everyone can find out. Thanks for sharing your thoughts and experience.



Jovan said:


> A couple more notes: They can do non-fused interlining by request, just contact their support email. The tail option is indeed a common problem. They asked me to confirm over email if I wanted the straight tails or rounded (since I was getting a rather dressy shirt with French cuffs). I swear I checked "rounded" and even saw this in the list of options before going through checkout. Hope this will get fixed.
> 
> All in all, seems like an established company going through some teething problems in the transition to online business. Hopefully these issues will be ironed out, and it's heartening to see they've already implemented a few suggestions.


----------



## njruss

So, the 100% cotton is thicker cloth than the super cotton?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Not necessary but mostly yes



njruss said:


> So, the 100% cotton is thicker cloth than the super cotton?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Updated version of fabric display would be live soon with more details and better pictures for better understanding.



njruss said:


> So, the 100% cotton is thicker cloth than the super cotton?


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Customize every inch of your shirt for free till 28th feb 2013*

Dear all we have been receiving lots of emails regarding designing options. Due to technology constraints we can provide much designing options at once but we are providing each and every inch of customization for which you can send us an email with your order id and design image if different from options available and we will get it done for you. Our tech team is updating the options panel with more to offer and will try to make those changes live ASAP. The deal ends on 28th of feb so hurry up and get your very own custom made shirt for $19.99 by putting "ANDYG" code in promo field.



Natty Shirts said:


> Updated version of fabric display would be live soon with more details and better pictures for better understanding.


----------



## MTM_Master?

Just purchased 4 shirts tonight, asked for non-fused interlining and to NOT have margin added to left wrist for a watch as I don't wear a watch. I expect to have my first shirt as a trial (I opted for the full body measurements) in about a week. The instant chat customer service was great! So far so good...looking forward to my shirts!


----------



## Matt S

I'm in! I just ordered a shirt with many customizations. Looking forward to seeing how it comes out!


----------



## OptoDoc

If you've ordered a shirt already with the ANDYG deal, may you order another one using the same code before the end of the month? It would be nice to make a few tweaks and have the fit ironed out before going to full pricing.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Un limited orders till 28th feb*

Yes anyone who has ordered already or not can shop any qty of shirts with this deal till 28th feb 2013 as on 1st of mar this deal will automatically switch off. So before 28th of feb whoever wants to use the code can get any more shirts they want to at $19.99 just by putting "ANDYG" code in promo field.



OptoDoc said:


> If you've ordered a shirt already with the ANDYG deal, may you order another one using the same code before the end of the month? It would be nice to make a few tweaks and have the fit ironed out before going to full pricing.


----------



## Ματθαῖος

Natty Shirts said:


> Yes anyone who has ordered already or not can shop any qty of shirts with this deal till 28th feb 2013 as on 1st of mar this deal will automatically switch off. So before 28th of feb whoever wants to use the code can get any more shirts they want to at $19.99 just by putting "ANDYG" code in promo field.


That's wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## Natty Shirts

As promised Natty Shirts has added 12 more super fine 100% cotton 120S fabrics for Feb special Deal. So what are you waiting for rush and book your shirt right now and put "ANDYG" code and pay only $19.99 so visit Natty Shirts


----------



## tocqueville

Does one measure the yoke along the bottom seam or just above? The diagram seems to indicate just above...


----------



## Natty Shirts

Yes it is right diagram says it.



tocqueville said:


> Does one measure the yoke along the bottom seam or just above? The diagram seems to indicate just above...


----------



## tocqueville

Has anyone purchased the standard sized shirts? Meaning, you just put in the neck and sleeve measurements? How do the shirts fit? If that chart is indicative of the sizing, the waist and seat are quite full relative to the chest. I'm comparing with my Brooks slim shirt measurements.


----------



## njruss

Matt S said:


> I'm in! I just ordered a shirt with many customizations. Looking forward to seeing how it comes out!


What customizations did you order?


----------



## Shawl Lapel

tocqueville said:


> Has anyone purchased the standard sized shirts? Meaning, you just put in the neck and sleeve measurements? How do the shirts fit? If that chart is indicative of the sizing, the waist and seat are quite full relative to the chest. I'm comparing with my Brooks slim shirt measurements.


That's what I did and I chose the slim fit option. Next time I'll take measurements to get a still slimmer shirt, but the one I received was slimmer than what I've gotten OTR. That's to say it doesn't blouse out like a lot of other shirts I've worn.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Those sizes are final chart of shirt sizes and if you feel like to have something different from those you can ask for it easily by sending just an email at [email protected]



tocqueville said:


> Has anyone purchased the standard sized shirts? Meaning, you just put in the neck and sleeve measurements? How do the shirts fit? If that chart is indicative of the sizing, the waist and seat are quite full relative to the chest. I'm comparing with my Brooks slim shirt measurements.


----------



## upthewazzu

Natty Shirts said:


> As promised Natty Shirts has added 12 more super fine 100% cotton 120S fabrics for Feb special Deal. So what are you waiting for rush and book your shirt right now and put "ANDYG" code and pay only $19.99 so visit Natty Shirts


What the heck, I clicked on your link and my antivirus went to DefCom 1. I'm not sure what's going but you need to get it fixed.


----------



## tocqueville

I just pulled the trigger. I hope I did my measurements right...


----------



## Natty Shirts

We are really sorry for the problem but we just checked it and it has no problem on our side. Can you email us at [email protected] with your OS and location for our tech team to check out meanwhile try clicking this https://www.nattyshirts.com if it works this time



upthewazzu said:


> What the heck, I clicked on your link and my antivirus went to DefCom 1. I'm not sure what's going but you need to get it fixed.


----------



## Natty Shirts

No problem sir our blue penciling dept. always check the sizes before putting any order in production.



tocqueville said:


> I just pulled the trigger. I hope I did my measurements right...


----------



## tocqueville

Natty Shirts said:


> No problem sir our blue penciling dept. always check the sizes before putting any order in production.


Is it possible to have the right sleeve made slightly larger than the left? I wear my watch on my right wrist.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Everything is possible*

Just send an email at [email protected] or let the live guys know and you will have your order as per instructions



tocqueville said:


> Is it possible to have the right sleeve made slightly larger than the left? I wear my watch on my right wrist.


----------



## Jovan

upthewazzu said:


> What the heck, I clicked on your link and my antivirus went to DefCom 1. I'm not sure what's going but you need to get it fixed.


Set your antivirus to recognize the page as being safe.


----------



## Matt S

njruss said:


> What customizations did you order?


Non-fused collar and cuff, my own cuff design (that no other company so far has been able to execute my design correctly), placket, custom collar size. I'll be sure to post picture when it arrives. And if they get the cuff right it will go on my blog too.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Hope to meet your requirements. Suite of jame bond is a Great blog you have got and we would love it if you review us.



Matt S said:


> Non-fused collar and cuff, my own cuff design (that no other company so far has been able to execute my design correctly), placket, custom collar size. I'll be sure to post picture when it arrives. And if they get the cuff right it will go on my blog too.


----------



## johnpark11

Shawl Lapel said:


> That's what I did and I chose the slim fit option. Next time I'll take measurements to get a still slimmer shirt, but the one I received was slimmer than what I've gotten OTR. That's to say it doesn't blouse out like a lot of other shirts I've worn.


Agree. I ordered the slim. It's right between a BB Slim and Ultra Slim. Like a glove.


----------



## Jovan

Just got mine yesterday. The fabric was nice, collar and everything was fine, but the buttons are what need the most work. They are much too thick and difficult to get through. Add to that, there's no shank at all and they are stitched on somewhat badly. The collar button is already falling off. If they improve that, it will be a lot better.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Buttons Improved*

Dear jovan thank you for your comments and we have al ready taken action and would love if all those who receive shirts further describe it. Sorry for the issue Jovan and can you give an overall idea of having a shirt from Natty Shirts?



Jovan said:


> Just got mine yesterday. The fabric was nice, collar and everything was fine, but the buttons are what need the most work. They are much too thick and difficult to get through. Add to that, there's no shank at all and they are stitched on somewhat badly. The collar button is already falling off. If they improve that, it will be a lot better.


----------



## Dmontez

Here is my review of the two natty shirt's I purchased.

I have ordered MTM shirt's before, and was even a "style consultant" for J.Hilburn but that was just to try and get better pricing, and maybe make a couple of dollars on the side. The latter never worked out. I have all of my measurement's from the last time my wife measured me, but I decided to go with just ordering a 17X34.5 instead of getting into all the little details. My body shape has changed just a little bit, and I could not find the time, or care to really read through the "measurement guide" on Nattyshirts.com to get into the detailed sizing order.

White OCBD: Fabric is thin, but it's already in the high 80's here, and in the next few weeks we will most likely hit 90 degrees so for me it is the thinner the better. I may need to wear an undershirt with this one if I plan on taking off my jacket for extended periods of time.Fit is nearly perfect. The only complaint I have on this shirt is the length of the shirt tail. I can make do with what I got, but if I order again I will make sure to get my shirt tail an inch or maybe two longer. I have not taken any measurements but this shirt fit's more like a 16.75 on the neck. It is not tight enough to be bothersome but if I were to gain a few pounds it could be uncomfortable. 

Tiny Blue BD: The fit is almost indentical to the white, but the collar on this one is more true to the 17" collar. I thought this would be more along the lines of a "university striped shirt." I was wrong. The name of the fabric describes it perfectly, and that is why I ordered it in a button down collar. If I would have ordered swatches or seen the shirt in person, or better picture I most likely would have gone with a spread collar.



Good: The customer service is incredible. I wish more companies had customer service like Natty Shirts. I advised a friend of mine to look into these shirts and he ended up ordering three. When he got to his door, and found a "could not deliver" tag from the driver. He noticed they did leave another package that had 1 shirt in it saying "a gift for you"

Bad: Lack of fabric's. I would like to see many more fabrics in their lineup.
Price, for 99 I probably will not order another shirt. I will most likely wait untill brooks goes on a good sale.
I feel as though my neck is too short in these shirt's, but I noticed someone else asking for a shorter neck. This is something I would ask to have done as well


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thank you Dmontez for updating us with your precious comments. We have updated our fabrics display and working on new range of fabrics for our customers. Natty Shirts always try to give its customers something extra and now we are working on price issue as well and you won't be disappointed to see that all the suggestions provided by our customers are almost under considerations and most probably will be entertained. Please visit Natty Shirts and send us your feedbacks.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all members we are sorry to tell you that due to heavy load of sales volume we are extending our delivery time from 7 days to 9 days as the delivery is not being through due to documentation load and 1 day is not being sufficient for paper work. We apologize for this but we hope to get it fixed in couple of days.


----------



## StephenRG

StephenRG said:


> My shirt arrived on Friday - effectively less than a week from order if I'd been in early Thursday evening when DHL first tried to deliver. Of the online shirts I've ordered (and including the B&M firms like BB, TML, H&H ordered online) it has the best fit. I went for the slim fit - the taper is very nicely done without it being too trim. (For comparison I normally get BB ESF, which is slightly trimmer across the chest and looser lower down.) The workmanship seems decent - but of course I'd have to see how it holds up. So far, though, a very good first impression indeed.


Aside from the issues with the buttons, now addressed, definitely good - first time I've been complimented on how well a shirt fits me for a long time.


----------



## njruss

I finally pulled the trigger after reading everyone's posts and ordered 3 shirts last night. I ordered one white super cotton oxford, a sky blue broadcloth 100% and a "navy" blue 100% cotton. I added white collar and cuffs to the navy shirt through online chat. The online person also stepped me through some of the measurements of one of my existing shirts to make sure that I was taking them properly. The website measurement giude is better than it was but could still be improved to show a diagram for each of the 8 measurements. Presently only 6 of the 8 are shown. Also discussed the button issue and I decided to stay with the thinner MOP verison that many AAAT members seem to prefer. If the results are as good as the customer service, this will be a big win! Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Natty Shirts

njruss we have all these suggestions submitted and we are launching a new campaign in 24 hrs for our analytics and with the help of that analysis we will definitely be able to serve better. We all open to suggestions and upgradtions and are very thankful to all who have participated towards our betterment.


----------



## njruss

I meant AAAC....sorry.


----------



## Natty Shirts

With due respect to everyone Natty Shirts started this campaign for serious customers and we appreciate your feedback on our campaign but since last few hours some people have been misutilizing this code having noticed a room for that. Which is very discouraging and have put a lot of burden on our CS team. We would request that our CS team is there to help customers get the quickest solutions. This way we won't be able to give our best. We appreciate everyone who participates towards our betterment. We would be obliged if you understand our request.


----------



## Jovan

Natty Shirts said:


> Dear jovan thank you for your comments and we have al ready taken action and would love if all those who receive shirts further describe it. Sorry for the issue Jovan and can you give an overall idea of having a shirt from Natty Shirts?


I'll see if I can get some pictures up after a wash. The collar was a bit wider than I expected. Actual pictures of finished collars would help a lot. I appreciated the bonus brass collar stays included, but they couldn't fit in the pockets -- too long. Indeed, the plastic stays that came in the shirt had been cut with scissors at the end in order to fit! I ended up just using some short brass collar stays that I had in my collection. Because I ordered using shirt dimensions that already worked on me, I can't comment on fit from body measurements. I'd suggest adding a field so that preferred armhole dimension can be specified.

Overall, I don't think this would be worth the full asking price ($99 for the "Sky Chamere") at present. But as I said, if you fix the button attachment and thickness (which, at present, make it look cheap) that's most of the problem right there along with having more appropriate stays for each collar shape.

Why is the fabric named "chamere" though? I cannot find any other reference to this fabric online. It just looks and feels like end-on-end to me.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thank you jovan as i described earlier that the moment we receive a complaint we start working on it. We have got the confirmation of rectifying that issue as well. We have noted your observation and forwarded to concern dept. and hope to get their attention as usual. We are putting up a survey for these issues and would much appreciate if you all participate in it which will be live in 24 hrs and would carry good reward as well. We have changed the fabs display and would also focus on further issue coming up. I have asked the store dept for the details on fab naming convention but this is something they do.



Jovan said:


> I'll see if I can get some pictures up after a wash. The collar was a bit wider than I expected. Actual pictures of finished collars would help a lot. I appreciated the bonus brass collar stays included, but they couldn't fit in the pockets -- too long. Indeed, the plastic stays that came in the shirt had been cut with scissors at the end in order to fit! I ended up just using some short brass collar stays that I had in my collection. Because I ordered using shirt dimensions that already worked on me, I can't comment on fit from body measurements. I'd suggest adding a field so that preferred armhole dimension can be specified.
> 
> Overall, I don't think this would be worth the full asking price ($99 for the "Sky Chamere") at present. But as I said, if you fix the button attachment and thickness (which, at present, make it look cheap) that's most of the problem right there along with having more appropriate stays for each collar shape.
> 
> Why is the fabric named "chamere" though? I cannot find any other reference to this fabric online. It just looks and feels like end-on-end to me.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, I will definitely participate. 



njruss said:


> I finally pulled the trigger after reading everyone's posts and ordered 3 shirts last night. I ordered one white super cotton oxford, a sky blue broadcloth 100% and a "navy" blue 100% cotton. I added white collar and cuffs to the navy shirt through online chat. The online person also stepped me through some of the measurements of one of my existing shirts to make sure that I was taking them properly. The website measurement giude is better than it was but could still be improved to show a diagram for each of the 8 measurements. Presently only 6 of the 8 are shown. *Also discussed the button issue and I decided to stay with the thinner MOP verison that many AAAT members seem to prefer.* If the results are as good as the customer service, this will be a big win! Can't wait to see the results!


Is it possible for Natty Shirts to provide these to customers? I can sew on the buttons myself. I don't recall seeing an option for that, though.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Jovan we sent your post to our CS head and see what he decides. I am pasting a pic of buttons replacing the old ones.








You can see the left buttons were those used earlier and right ones are those being used now. We would also like to have opinions on matching colored buttons for shirts. He was not refering to any option but he went into chat with a cs person and was told that _"we had some complaints on thick buttons so it is not recommended to go for them" _We simply try to put the best in front of our customer for better choice making.



Jovan said:


> Thanks, I will definitely participate.
> 
> Is it possible for Natty Shirts to provide these to customers? I can sew on the buttons myself. I don't recall seeing an option for that, though.


----------



## Jovan

Those are a definite improvement. Don't have matching buttons unless the customer wants it, though.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Shirt arrived today, and I honestly have to say it's a mixed bag.

On the plus side, production and shipping were incredibly quick, and customer service was exceptional. The shirt was also made very nicely to my measurements. There seem to be no errors in sizing whatsoever.

At first glance, the construction and detail appeared to be excellent, however upon closer inspection, there were a few flaws: the bottom seam of the yoke was a little crooked, there were some bits of interlining showing out from the inside corners of the collar (on the inside, near the top button), an inner seam had some bunching of material, and one button was not sewn on well (with a length of thread dangling out of the front of the button.)

Things I found to be negatives included the fabric itself. (I selected the "grey stripes.") It is quite thin (so as to be translucent.) Though a nice, tight, fine weave, instead of appearing luxurious, to my eye and hand it merely seems.... well, _thin_. Also the cut of the wide-spread collar is, in my humble opinion, terrible. Instead of being cut on a curve, as most collars are, so as to conform to the curvature of one's neck and shoulders, it is straight cut, with some angular points extending down at the corners. The resultant appearance is a too-tall collar in the back (3/4 to 1 inch over a jacket collar) and a too-small collar in the front (as though I had borrowed my kid brother's shirt.)

The bonus brass stays would be a nice touch... if they were indeed _nice_. Unfortunately, mine were rather crudely made, with a rough finish and sharp edges (that would eventually damage any shirt the stays were used in.) And as mentioned before, they do not even fit the collar. (Of course the included plastic stays, with their ends snipped off to fit, were just plain tacky. How difficult can it be, when designing a collar which will hopefully be used on thousands of shirts, to order the correct-size stays?)

Other items that were not to my particular liking (but might be acceptable to others) were the buttons (as have already been discussed) the fused collar and cuffs (perhaps they will soften with laundering, but as-delivered, I don't like the feel or look at all) and two items of cut and construction: I prefer a split yoke, and the tails... although I specified the "round bottom" and this is surely what I was given, the bottom appears almost to be straight. I like longer tails, with more pronounced arcs on the sides, as these help the shirt to stay tucked, yet allow for freedom of movement.

In the final analysis, I would say the shirt I received is a good example of a product in development, but certainly not one that is ready for release to a luxury market. With a little work these may become very nice shirts... and the turnaround, fit and service are hard to beat... but at the retail price, I see better options at the moment (including 3 shirts from TML, which are nothing special, but _are _a more refined fabric, cut and finish than what I received.)

I hope this does not read as being excessively critical. My intent is not to be negative, but to be honest. Were I bringing a new product to market, I would want my prospective customer base to be just that. Natty Shirts have shown an overwhelming spirit of customer service and intent to produce a product that lives up to customers' requirements. I hope they will receive these comments in that spirit, and as the constructive criticism they are meant to be.


----------



## tocqueville

At the very least, this is an interesting way to beta test a product. Assuming the good folks at Natty Shirts have been taking notes, they now have a lot of good data. What works. What doesn't. Regardless, I'm looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear Checkboard13,
Thanks for your comments. We have forwarded each and every bit of it to our seniors. For further clarifications we are now only aquiring 120S 100% super fine cotton fabrics for the new collection getting in real soon. We are also launching an analytical campaign today and would ask all of the members to give us feedback and let us improve accordingly.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Natty Shirts said:


> Dear Checkboard13,
> Thanks for your comments. We have forwarded each and every bit of it to our seniors. For further clarifications we are now only aquiring 120S 100% super fine cotton fabrics for the new collection getting in real soon. We are also launching an analytical campaign today and would ask all of the members to give us feedback and let us improve accordingly.


Thank you for taking my comments in a positive light. 
I appreciate what appear to be continual efforts to refine the product.


----------



## njruss

Natty Shirts said:


> Dear Checkboard13,
> Thanks for your comments. We have forwarded each and every bit of it to our seniors. For further clarifications we are now only aquiring 120S 100% super fine cotton fabrics for the new collection getting in real soon. We are also launching an analytical campaign today and would ask all of the members to give us feedback and let us improve accordingly.


Dear Natty,
How quickly are changes such as these incorporated into production? Will the shirts I just ordered have the same issues or will some of the corrections be made at once?


----------



## Natty Shirts

*ASAP*

nrjuss you can assess our upgradation that since Jovan's pointing out post we had our next order with thin buttons. At Natty Shirts everybody is working contineously to improve and it is only possible by implying things instead of waiting. In our company we mean customer is everything. You would see for yourself the improvements in your order in respect to these issues.



njruss said:


> Dear Natty,
> How quickly are changes such as these incorporated into production? Will the shirts I just ordered have the same issues or will some of the corrections be made at once?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all members in order to improve our services Natty Shirts has started a new campaign. Now everyone is invited to review us at and we will send you one special offer. This won't take long as it is just a few quick question form and you can win without any much effort. Your participation would be much appreciated. We would suggest you to read the instructions before submitting the form. Your participation would be much appreciated.


----------



## stephenkarl

I finally had the opportunity to see my Natty Shirt today after being out of country since it arrived. This is my first made-to-measure shirt, and I couldn't be happier with the finished product. I ordered my shirt based on measuring an existing shirt, and the Natty Shirt very closely matches my own. The details of the shirt match exactly what I requested, and the fabric I selected (light blue micro-stripe) is very nice. I actually like the thick buttons, but that is my preference. Perhaps if thin/thick buttons was an option to select for the purchaser? 

At $19, this is a no-brainer for me. Even at $99, compared to most of what is available in stores, I suggest this is a good option - even if a standard sizing option is chosen. With the option for made-to-measure, especially for a 16/38 with a 42" chest such as myself, it is hard to beat. Thanks!!

PS~ I will also offer feedback at the link you provide.


----------



## MTM_Master?

Last week I placed an order for 4 shirts; today the first one arrived - I was asked if I wanted one shirt sent as a sample first to confirm the fit and I said "yes".

Overall, I am very pleased with the way my first shirt turned out. This shirt is a plain white dress shirt in the oxford cloth with a spread collar, french cuffs, round bottom, regular placket, and side pleats. I had two "special" requests on my order; 1) to NOT add any margin the the left wrist for a watch as I don't wear one and 2) to incorporate a non-fused collar and cuff interlining. Both of these requests were accommodated.

As for the fit, the shirt appears to be spot on. I have not yet laundered the shirt so we will have to see if and how much shrinkage will occur. My shirt has a fairly trim armhole; not uncomfortable or inhibiting but I could forsee a problem with any man who has large arms (i.e. very muscular build or bodybuilder, etc.). Perhaps a biceps/arm measurement should be added to the body measurements section to account for this?

In regards to other concerns I have read previously, all the buttons on this first shirt seem to be sewed on well. As for the fabric, it is certainly not the thickest but in my opinion it is more than fine. 

For the promotional price of $20, I feel like my shirts were a great value. In the future, I would like to have to the option of a split yoke, and as the website improves a way to use your previously-entered measurements on new designs. A special requests section in the order screen would most likely be helpful as well; and automated confirmation emails of when your order is placed and once it ships seem to be standard for more established clothing companies. I am very impressed with the customer service as well as the response to the feedback on this forum - I will definitely order again in the future.


----------



## Matt S

Jovan said:


> Those are a definite improvement. Don't have matching buttons unless the customer wants it, though.


I agree. I too do not like thick buttons. No coloured buttons, but the coloured buttonhole stitching is definitely a must. The buttonholes perfectly match the cloth, and that's something I appreciate. The new buttons in the picture looks much nicer than the old one. I got my shirt with the new buttons and I am happy with them. My shirt has But if I had a fused collar and cuffs without any extra thread on the buttons I know I'd have a hard time buttoning the shirt. People have mentioned mother of pearl buttons, but mine look like plastic and don't have the cold touch of MoP buttons.

I'm mostly happy with the shirt, but the standard extra width to the left cuff was not added to my shirt (impossible to get over my watch) and thus they will be remaking my shirt. I'm happy to say that they are willing to take care of all the problems in my shirt and remake it. For that I am very impressed with them. Otherwise there are no fit problems at all. And I also have to say that I really like the cloth. I got the blue chamere, which is simply an end-on-end.

I did get the non-fused collar and cuffs, and whilst I like it for double cuffs (or rather the custom cocktail cuffs I got) it's much too soft for a spread collar. It would be great for a button-down, but I was hoping for something more like the typical English-made spread collar, which is non-fused and range from a little stiff to very stiff. I'll be going for a fused collar in the remake. I'll post pictures of the remake when it comes.


----------



## arkirshner

Matt:

Thank you for your review. I put in an order earlier this evening and after seeing your review I emailed them back to ask for fused collars. Again, thank you.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thank you very much for your appreciation MTM Master? we are much obliged to all who have given us feedback and suggestions. All these suggestions are under consideration and our tech team is working day and night to test the new model of designing and will make it live with lots of new options to incorporate all the suggestions we have receieved.



MTM_Master? said:


> Last week I placed an order for 4 shirts; today the first one arrived - I was asked if I wanted one shirt sent as a sample first to confirm the fit and I said "yes".
> 
> Overall, I am very pleased with the way my first shirt turned out. This shirt is a plain white dress shirt in the oxford cloth with a spread collar, french cuffs, round bottom, regular placket, and side pleats. I had two "special" requests on my order; 1) to NOT add any margin the the left wrist for a watch as I don't wear one and 2) to incorporate a non-fused collar and cuff interlining. Both of these requests were accommodated.
> 
> As for the fit, the shirt appears to be spot on. I have not yet laundered the shirt so we will have to see if and how much shrinkage will occur. My shirt has a fairly trim armhole; not uncomfortable or inhibiting but I could forsee a problem with any man who has large arms (i.e. very muscular build or bodybuilder, etc.). Perhaps a biceps/arm measurement should be added to the body measurements section to account for this?
> 
> In regards to other concerns I have read previously, all the buttons on this first shirt seem to be sewed on well. As for the fabric, it is certainly not the thickest but in my opinion it is more than fine.
> 
> For the promotional price of $20, I feel like my shirts were a great value. In the future, I would like to have to the option of a split yoke, and as the website improves a way to use your previously-entered measurements on new designs. A special requests section in the order screen would most likely be helpful as well; and automated confirmation emails of when your order is placed and once it ships seem to be standard for more established clothing companies. I am very impressed with the customer service as well as the response to the feedback on this forum - I will definitely order again in the future.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Matt S said:


> I did get the non-fused collar and cuffs, and whilst I like it for double cuffs (or rather the custom cocktail cuffs I got) it's much too soft for a spread collar. It would be great for a button-down, but I was hoping for something more like the typical English-made spread collar, which is non-fused and range from a little stiff to very stiff.


I'm disappointed to hear this. 
I was not happy with the fused collar and cuffs on the shirt I ordered, so thought I would order one or two more, but with non-fused collar and cuffs. Now I am having second thoughts.

Do the collar and cuffs on your shirt lack interlining altogether?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thank you Matt S for your review and we always appreciate suggestions towards our improvement. Our tech team is working days and nights for the testing of new designing module to get it live real soon. We have a saying at NATTY that "Customer for life time is the customer" and we try to make ones.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Checkerboard 13, Sir we have reviewed the problem of non fused interlining and we used simple one earlier but we have requested for the german one and hope to get it in house in 1-2 days and would then be able to officially offer you again. Would you please send us an email on [email protected] for info what disappointments you had in your fused collar?


----------



## Matt S

Checkerboard 13 said:


> I'm disappointed to hear this.
> I was not happy with the fused collar and cuffs on the shirt I ordered, so thought I would order one or two more, but with non-fused collar and cuffs. Now I am having second thoughts.
> 
> Do the collar and cuffs on your shirt lack interlining altogether?


I thought my collar and cuffs lacked interlining at first, but it's clearly there. I'm interested to know what you don't like about their fused collar and cuffs. I have a few shirts with fused collars and cuffs, and the bad ones are really stiff. I have some very stiff non-fused collars, but it's a much different feel. I'll be sticking with the same non-fused cuff (as long as it launders well). I think it should be the standard for double cuffs and cocktail cuffs. I find that fused double cuffs really don't work too well. And they are impossible to get double-sided cufflinks in. I don't know what Natty's fusing is like, but I'd like to know.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Sir our fusing is not stiff at all and this would be verified by all the reviewers and this is something we are also interested to know so that we can improve. Our fusing is R3223 Super Soft 100% Bambo cotton imported and has never got any complaints till yet.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Matt S said:


> I thought my collar and cuffs lacked interlining at first, but it's clearly there. I'm interested to know what you don't like about their fused collar and cuffs. I have a few shirts with fused collars and cuffs, and the bad ones are really stiff. I have some very stiff non-fused collars, but it's a much different feel. I'll be sticking with the same non-fused cuff (as long as it launders well). I think it should be the standard for double cuffs and cocktail cuffs. I find that fused double cuffs really don't work too well. And they are impossible to get double-sided cufflinks in. I don't know what Natty's fusing is like, but I'd like to know.


In general, I prefer non-fused collar and cuffs, and I think it only fair to state that from the start.

In particular with the shirt I received, I believe it may in a large part have to do with the weight of the shirt's fabric, in proportion to the weight of the fused interlining. The shirt is of a very thin, lightweight, fabric, and though the fused interlining is not particularly thick or heavy, it is much more so than the fabric itself. Due to this, I feel the collar is perhaps too stiff for the weight of the shirt's fabric. In a way, it's as though the fabric acts as a veneer on the heavier fusing, rather than the fusing acting as a supporting layer within the collar.

As for the cuffs, I never like a fused french cuff,


----------



## arkirshner

I put in an order last night for 6 shirts. Shortly thereafter I read Matt's post that he felt that, with their fabric, it is preferable to have spread collars fused. By then I had received an order confirmation e-mail to which I responded asking that my collars be fused. On awaking this morning I found a response acknowledging my fused collar request together with a note asking if my asking for 5 rounded shirt bottoms and 1 straight bottom was right. (It was my mistake and I replied accordingly

This is the first time I have ever had an internet merchant actually look an order with a human eye, catch what looked like an irregularity, and ask for clarification before processing the order. I am so astonished I have to say it twice.

This is the first time I have ever had an internet merchant actually look an order with a human eye, catch what looked like an irregularity, and ask for clarification before processing the order.

While every merchant professes to care about customers, it seems Natty is sincere. Such attention to detail deserves to achieve great success. I wish them well and look forward to the shirts.


----------



## OptoDoc

I received the remake of my original shirt yesterday (shorter tail length, no pocket). It fits perfectly. The only thing I would like to be able to change is the armhole and bicep measurements and to have the sleeves taper a bit more towards the cuff.

Natty Shirts, your customer service is stellar!


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thank you arkishner and OptoDoc for your comments. "Customer for life is the customer"


----------



## OptoDoc

I'm going to place another order tonight before the special runs out. A few adjustments to measurements and I'd like to try out a shirt each in 3 different collars. 

2 questions:

Is sleeve cuff height (3" currently, but would like 2.5") adjustable?

Will you have more gingham in the future? I'd buy a shirt in yellow, orange, dark blue, light blue and pink gingham if you had them.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Size is adjustable*

Make any size of shirt part as adjustable as you like. And we are getting them ASAP all gingham colors



OptoDoc said:


> I'm going to place another order tonight before the special runs out. A few adjustments to measurements and I'd like to try out a shirt each in 3 different collars.
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> Is sleeve cuff height (3" currently, but would like 2.5") adjustable?
> 
> Will you have more gingham in the future? I'd buy a shirt in yellow, orange, dark blue, light blue and pink gingham if you had them.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all Natty Shirts has closed its feb special deal and keeping in mind all the emails received for extension of this campaign has started another campaign which is March Madness. By using "MAR24" code now you can get each custom made shirt for $24.99 instead of its actual price. This offer is valid for Whole month of march 2013.


----------



## Avers

I got this message shortly after placing an order:

"Dear we are putting one shirt of your order into production for trial and when verified will put rest in production. Would you please tell me the chest and height for better sizing instructions."

Does it mean they are going to send me one shirt to see how it fits and then continue with the remainder of the order?


----------



## Natty Shirts

*yes sir it is*

Yes sir it does mean that once you are satisfied with your fit then we will put the rest in production for best fit possible on your shirts. This is called trial shirt.



Avers said:


> I got this message shortly after placing an order:
> 
> "Dear we are putting one shirt of your order into production for trial and when verified will put rest in production. Would you please tell me the chest and height for better sizing instructions."
> 
> Does it mean they are going to send me one shirt to see how it fits and then continue with the remainder of the order?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Added 12 more fabrics in 100% super fine cotton just arrived. Would be updating the designing module real soon.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear All,
Please note that Natty Shirts deal for february special has ended up and the code "ANDYG" is not valid any more. Now for the month of march a new campaign of March Madness has started and its code is "MAR24" and it will make the price $24.99. Visit https://www.nattyshirts.com and use code "MAR24" to get yourself a custom made shirt for $24.99 only.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear All,
To give everyone equal opurtunity of enjoying this deal Natty Shirts has removed all the codes and the price of $24.99 is applied directly on all fabrics and now you can get any custom made shirt for $24.99 without applying any code. We are updating our design module as well as other parts of site under considerations of your suggestions and would be live real soon.


----------



## coase

I received my 2 Natty shirts and must comment that both seem well made and of good material although as others have noted, the cloth is on the thin side. However, one concern is that they did not follow my stated measurements exactly (taken from a good shirt). Yet I had asked them to use exact measurements just as I sent them (i even confirmed this in an online chat). In particular, the chest and waist are about 0.75 inches narrower than specified. Fortunately, I had been concerned about shrinkage and so added 0.5 inches to the measurements I took off a well-fitting shirt so by accident, these Natty shirts fit ok. However, if there is noticeable shrinkage after the first couple of washes, these will quickly become extra slim fits. 

Nonetheless, I am concerned that my measurements were not followed to the letter. Moreover, in the event I choose to order more, I'm not sure whether to specify the same measurements, wider measurements, or to readjust what I send to request the exact fit I want? So this review is partly conditional upon what happens after the first 2 washes.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Points noted*

Sorry for the problem you had to face. We have notified our store and all the fabrics in queue are specially observed for not being thin. We appologize for the size issue and have sent this note to the concerned dept. and will definitely be taken care of. If you have ordered super cotton or cotton not mix then be rest assured we do not sell cotton shrinkable. This is why Natty is not acquiring anymore Mix fabrics and all you will see in future would be 100% super cotton 120S minimum in our store. We appologize again.



coase said:


> I received my 2 Natty shirts and must comment that both seem well made and of good material although as others have noted, the cloth is on the thin side. However, one concern is that they did not follow my stated measurements exactly (taken from a good shirt). Yet I had asked them to use exact measurements just as I sent them (i even confirmed this in an online chat). In particular, the chest and waist are about 0.75 inches narrower than specified. Fortunately, I had been concerned about shrinkage and so added 0.5 inches to the measurements I took off a well-fitting shirt so by accident, these Natty shirts fit ok. However, if there is noticeable shrinkage after the first couple of washes, these will quickly become extra slim fits.
> 
> Nonetheless, I am concerned that my measurements were not followed to the letter. Moreover, in the event I choose to order more, I'm not sure whether to specify the same measurements, wider measurements, or to readjust what I send to request the exact fit I want? So this review is partly conditional upon what happens after the first 2 washes.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear All,
Under the light of suggestions provided by its customers Natty Shirts has made number of options available in designing module along with a special "Additional Requirements tab" by which you can order any design you want to. We have upgraded our system and working to provide our customers something extra. So don't forget to visit https://www.nattyshirts.com and enjoy our new range of 100% super fine cotton fabrics for $24.99 only.


----------



## Natty Shirts

When you want to design Sky is the limit and with Natty Shirts every design is possible. Just send us one pic of your required article and get it done. Now no design is out of your reach and the the best thing is designing has no extra charges at https://www.nattyshirts.com so what are you waiting for. Visit and get your dream shirt right away.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

I'm tempted to try one but I'm kind of turned off by the $15 shipping. I'll probably just hold off for now. Try to get some more impressions before making a decision.


----------



## Natty Shirts

We do have multiple threads in this forum and you can read the reviews for your better understanding of price is actually nothing for it.



OrsonWelles00 said:


> I'm tempted to try one but I'm kind of turned off by the $15 shipping. I'll probably just hold off for now. Try to get some more impressions before making a decision.


----------



## Jovan

OrsonWelles00: They're making and shipping a shirt in seven days -- $15 is inexpensive, considering that.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Jovan said:


> OrsonWelles00: They're making and shipping a shirt in seven days -- $15 is inexpensive, considering that.


True, I'm just always hesitant with things I can't see so I like to order one and see how I feel about it before making a bigger order.

I'll probably wind up ordering a couple, did anyone ever load up pictures of the shirts they received?

Edit: Did most of you go for crazy detailed sizing or just the normal of neck size, sleeve length, etc.? I've never done the long details and just afraid how it will come out.


----------



## Jovan

Crap, I knew I forgot something. My biweekly armload-of-shirts wash is happening tonight, so I'll attempt to press, wear, and take pictures of it.

In the meantime, there are now shirt pictures in the "Reviews" section of their website.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Jovan said:


> Crap, I knew I forgot something. My biweekly armload-of-shirts wash is happening tonight, so I'll attempt to press, wear, and take pictures of it.
> 
> In the meantime, there are now shirt pictures in the "Reviews" section of their website.


Cool, if you get a chance that would be awesome. I didn't realize they added pictures in the review section, I'll take a look at those too.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Pictures*

Thank you very much Jovan for providing OrsonWellese00 all the details. Yes we do have pictures in our review section for all those who put them along their reviews mostly in this very same forum. Please visit Natty Shirts Special thread in deals and steals section and you ll find them yourself.,



OrsonWelles00 said:


> Cool, if you get a chance that would be awesome. I didn't realize they added pictures in the review section, I'll take a look at those too.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

One thing I will say about the site is I wish when you went to edit a shirt in your cart that it gave you the same amount of options as when you're first designing it. It forces me to have to remove and start all over again usually.


----------



## Natty Shirts

That is under construction and would be done in 24hrs.



OrsonWelles00 said:


> One thing I will say about the site is I wish when you went to edit a shirt in your cart that it gave you the same amount of options as when you're first designing it. It forces me to have to remove and start all over again usually.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Natty Shirts said:


> That is under construction and would be done in 24hrs.


Oh, very cool. I didn't know if it was suggested. Will it let you redo the sizing when you click edit also? The biggest problems was because I'm debating between fused and non-fused and one of the shirts I clicked the wrong size from the drop down for neck but when you edit it, it only shows style options.

And I asked in the other thread but I'll ask again here since you're here, are the pockets usually on the left or the right with your shirts? I see most of the pictures on the review page has them on the right but isn't it more common to be on the left?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Our tech team is updating it. Those pictures are taken by guys themselves standing in front of mirror that's why you feel it on right but actually it is on left.



OrsonWelles00 said:


> Oh, very cool. I didn't know if it was suggested. Will it let you redo the sizing when you click edit also? The biggest problems was because I'm debating between fused and non-fused and one of the shirts I clicked the wrong size from the drop down for neck but when you edit it, it only shows style options.
> 
> And I asked in the other thread but I'll ask again here since you're here, are the pockets usually on the left or the right with your shirts? I see most of the pictures on the review page has them on the right but isn't it more common to be on the left?


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Natty Shirts said:


> Our tech team is updating it. Those pictures are taken by guys themselves standing in front of mirror that's why you feel it on right but actually it is on left.


Ah, I feel dumb. I was trying to reverse it in my head and got confused. You're right. Thanks!


----------



## Natty Shirts

it happens


----------



## tuckspub

Just received my first two Natty shirts and am awaiting the second pair that I ordered just before the deadline. My initial impression, very good, I liked very much the fact that although I have a size 18 neck (front row, playing rugby for many years) the body size was not comparable to a tent, in fact it was quite trim. I gave full measurements and one other observation for the website is there should be a way to retain the same measurements as the previous order along with the same choices for collar, pocket, cuffs etc. In other words just getting the same shirt in another fabric should be quicker. I shall post photos once I have pressed my shirt, it came out exactly as ordered in every respect, and had I been at home to sign for the delivery I would have had it on Friday instead of today, Monday.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Thank you tuckspub*

Thanks for your review. Points noted and sent as suggestions.



tuckspub said:


> Just received my first two Natty shirts and am awaiting the second pair that I ordered just before the deadline. My initial impression, very good, I liked very much the fact that although I have a size 18 neck (front row, playing rugby for many years) the body size was not comparable to a tent, in fact it was quite trim. I gave full measurements and one other observation for the website is there should be a way to retain the same measurements as the previous order along with the same choices for collar, pocket, cuffs etc. In other words just getting the same shirt in another fabric should be quicker. I shall post photos once I have pressed my shirt, it came out exactly as ordered in every respect, and had I been at home to sign for the delivery I would have had it on Friday instead of today, Monday.


----------



## Natty Shirts

What do you think about shirts like these for $24.99 ?


----------



## tocqueville

Not to my taste at all.



Natty Shirts said:


> View attachment 7132
> View attachment 7133
> 
> What do you think about shirts like these for $24.99 ?


----------



## Matt S

Natty Shirts said:


> View attachment 7132
> View attachment 7133
> 
> What do you think about shirts like these for $24.99 ?


The white shirt is completely tasteless. Collars and cuffs with a different cloth underneath is one of the worst shirt trends out there, and I only see them from cheap makers. The coloured buttonholes and thread looks horrible. Buttonholes should always match the shirt and the button thread can either match the shirt or match the button (which should pretty much always be white on a dress shirt).

White collar and cuffs is okay, but they work best when there is white in the body of the shirt, like an end-on-end or stripe. And I'd make the buttonholes on the placket blue so they don't stand out.


----------



## Jovan

tuckspub said:


> Just received my first two Natty shirts and am awaiting the second pair that I ordered just before the deadline. My initial impression, very good, I liked very much the fact that although I have a size 18 neck (front row, playing rugby for many years) the body size was not comparable to a tent, in fact it was quite trim. I gave full measurements and one other observation for the website is there should be a way to retain the same measurements as the previous order along with the same choices for collar, pocket, cuffs etc. In other words just getting the same shirt in another fabric should be quicker. I shall post photos once I have pressed my shirt, it came out exactly as ordered in every respect, and had I been at home to sign for the delivery I would have had it on Friday instead of today, Monday.


Well, of course it ain't gonna fit like a tent! From what it sounds like, you entered your body measurements rather than just neck and sleeve.


----------



## Natty Shirts

We are building a full customization module and this is just a trial product for visualization. Everyone would have the oppurtunity to design one according to personal taste. But your comments are much appreciated as they always play positive role.


----------



## njruss

Natty Shirts said:


> View attachment 7132
> View attachment 7133
> 
> What do you think about shirts like these for $24.99 ?


Is that my blue shirt? (I thought is was going to be a lighter blue - Natty is working with me to get what I want!)


----------



## njruss

what collar type is on the blue one? It may not be mine.


----------



## Natty Shirts

It is contour would be available in preview soon and can be requested through additional requirements tab or email.


----------



## smmrfld

Those are really unattractive shirts - at any price.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Natty Shirts said:


> View attachment 7132
> View attachment 7133
> 
> What do you think about shirts like these for $24.99 ?


Not my taste but maybe not necessarily bad. It's hard to say since I really hate the buttons on the white shirt and it's hard to overlook that.


----------



## Matt S

OrsonWelles00 said:


> Not my taste but maybe not necessarily bad. It's hard to say since I really hate the buttons on the white shirt and it's hard to overlook that.


What's wrong with the buttons? The stitching is what looks horrible.


----------



## Jovan

One can't fault Natty for wanting to break into the market of guys who _will_ order things such as those. I don't like the contrast stitching, but done tastefully a contrasting inner collar band and cuff can look okay. Something like light blue with white or vice versa. I would only have it done on casual shirts.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*These are not actual shirts*

Dear all have mentioned before these are not actual shirts. These are visual aided models for beta test of new designing module only. These are not our actual products. For details visit https://www.nattyshirts.com this model is to have the idea of what actually our perspective clients think of inner linings contrast and white collar & cuffs only. Dont take it as production samples. Our product quality is now well known in this forum and reviews are available in all threads.



Matt S said:


> What's wrong with the buttons? The stitching is what looks horrible.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thanks for understanding Jovan it is just a campaign to find out what should be added and what should not. These are 3d modesl only.



Jovan said:


> One can't fault Natty for wanting to break into the market of guys who _will_ order things such as those. I don't like the contrast stitching, but done tastefully a contrasting inner collar band and cuff can look okay. Something like light blue with white or vice versa. I would only have it done on casual shirts.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Matt S said:


> What's wrong with the buttons? The stitching is what looks horrible.


Wait, the red is the stitching? Then I meant to say I hate the stitching.  I thought that was part of the button design with my bad eyesight.



Natty Shirts said:


> Thanks for understanding Jovan it is just a campaign to find out what should be added and what should not. These are 3d modesl only.


I don't know about others but I'm pretty much ordering for work since I wear a suit all week and would prefer more vertically striped shirts that are more common in a business environment.  The striping on most seems to small to wear with a suit compared to other shirts.


----------



## Natty Shirts

It is not actual shirt stitching only a 3D model which is attempted to give idea of casual shirt as well.



OrsonWelles00 said:


> Wait, the red is the stitching? Then I meant to say I hate the stitching.  I thought that was part of the button design with my bad eyesight.
> 
> I don't know about others but I'm pretty much ordering for work since I wear a suit all week and would prefer more vertically striped shirts that are more common in a business environment. The striping on most seems to small to wear with a suit compared to other shirts.


----------



## arkirshner

Natty Shirts said:


> View attachment 7132
> View attachment 7133
> 
> What do you think about shirts like these for $24.99 ?


I share the general distaste for the white shirt. I ordered several blue body shirts with white contrast collars and button cuffs, but mine, (Jovan and I are on the same page) are light blue. There are a number of makers offering dark blue with contrast collars. Even though they are really incorrect, they must sell.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Natty Shirts said:


> It is not actual shirt stitching only a 3D model which is attempted to give idea of casual shirt as well.


Ah, ok. I've never been big on contrast stitching but the red is really jarring against the white for that contrast, which is probably why everyone commented on it.

Edit: To clarify, I actually don't dislike the red on the inside of the collar and cuff, it's pretty much the stitching.


----------



## Natty Shirts

This is something to observe not stitchung which is not actual.



OrsonWelles00 said:


> Ah, ok. I've never been big on contrast stitching but the red is really jarring against the white for that contrast, which is probably why everyone commented on it.
> 
> Edit: To clarify, I actually don't dislike the red on the inside of the collar and cuff, it's pretty much the stitching.


----------



## Matt S

OrsonWelles00 said:


> I don't know about others but I'm pretty much ordering for work since I wear a suit all week and would prefer more vertically striped shirts that are more common in a business environment. The striping on most seems to small to wear with a suit compared to other shirts.


I really like that they offer the narrow stripes, and I may order some in the future. They are completely appropriate for wearing with a suit, though I like stripes from hairline to butcher. Offering everywhere in between would be ideal. The simple blue and white stripes are best for wearing with a suit, not the fancy ones.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Matt S said:


> I really like that they offer the narrow stripes, and I may order some in the future. They are completely appropriate for wearing with a suit, though I like stripes from hairline to butcher. Offering everywhere in between would be ideal. The simple blue and white stripes are best for wearing with a suit, not the fancy ones.


Since we're talking about it, I've been eyeing up Tiny Twin (Page 1), Medium Office (Page 2), Navy Stripes (Page 2), Magenta Stripes (Page 2), maybe tiny office?, and the oxford white (Page 3). The grey stripes feel like they would be too dark and close together to look right with a suit but maybe it's just hard for me to picture in my head. Are there any other than the ones I mentioned that you think would look good with a grey or navy blue suit? I was thinking of trying 4 or 5 shirts and trying to get a different pattern for each and go from there. Any suggestions you have would be appreciated, I sometimes have a hard time picturing colors together in my head so it's hard.


----------



## Chevo

I ordered three shirts and cannot wait until their delivery. I will certainly post my thoughts. It seems so far that most people have enjoyed their delivered items.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Most definitely we are always available for your support at [email protected] and will do whatever is possible on our side to meet your requirments.


----------



## njruss

arkirshner said:


> I share the general distaste for the white shirt. I ordered several blue body shirts with white contrast collars and button cuffs, but mine, (Jovan and I are on the same page) are light blue. There are a number of makers offering dark blue with contrast collars. Even though they are really incorrect, they must sell.


what was the name of the cloth that you ordered with white collar/cuffs?


----------



## arkirshner

njruss said:


> what was the name of the cloth that you ordered with white collar/cuffs?


Sky broadcloth, 
the 2 sky chameres, it was reported that Natty's chameres are end on end, they have two different fabrics of the same name

besides these blue solids I also ordered, also with white collar/cuffs
pink chamere
medium office
tiny blue

I inquired about these fabrics before ordering and was told these were not thin. Still one man's thick may be another man's thin. They have not arrived yet , and as the $25 price is available until the end of the month, I would hold off ordering these fabrics until they are reviewed. I will review mine when they arrive.


----------



## Natty Shirts

arkishner you are absolutely right as every body does have its own standards of thick and thin. Your order is in transit and would reach you real soon. The tracking is in your log in. we would be waiting for your reviews on them.



arkirshner said:


> Sky broadcloth,
> the 2 sky chameres, it was reported that Natty's chameres are end on end, they have two different fabrics of the same name
> 
> besides these blue solids I also ordered, also with white collar/cuffs
> pink chamere
> medium office
> tiny blue
> 
> I inquired about these fabrics before ordering and was told these were not thin. Still one man's thick may be another man's thin. They have not arrived yet , and as the $25 price is available until the end of the month, I would hold off ordering these fabrics until they are reviewed. I will review mine when they arrive.


----------



## tocqueville

I promised Natty a review, and here it is:

Natty is a great option for those who need MTM, that is, for people who can't find OTR that fits. For the rest of us, it's less of a value. Yes, it is MTM, and yes Natty's service is terrific, but I do not appear to be the only one whose shirts have quality control issues. Natty is making good on the problems: Natty is replacing one of my shirts and is fantastically responsive. But it's a project, which I don't want, and I'd rather not have to avail myself of customer service, nice as it is to have it. The fabrics, moreover, are only ok.

For Natty, I recommend improving the quality control and upping the quality of the fabrics. The web site needs some improvement so that I can get a better idea of cloth options...the number of cloth options are, after all, arguably one of Natty's competitive advantages over, say, Lands End.

For potential customers: if you need MTM and can't afford the usual MTM vendors (I can't!), go for it. Just remember that MTM is always a project. The pro's like Mr. Kabbaz require multiple visits, I believe, and Indochino gives customers money to have stuff altered. Although with Natty, the issue is not just getting the fit right (which is a challenge for all MTM vendors), but simple QC things like, in my case, misaligned collar buttons, or sending the wrong collar. That's just dumb stuff. For those of us who do not need MTM, I'm not convinced that Natty's a better option than Lands End. At current pricing, perhaps, but as the sale ends and prices go up...


----------



## StephenRG

While I don't strongly disagree with Tocqueville, my take is somewhat different. IMO, the whole point of the current promo deals is to work on this stuff. I don't see how one can pay $20 to $25 and expect a flawless process with expensive fabrics. And yes, I do need MTM - not just for fit, but because there are some features I like that are very hard to find (mitred two-button cuffs coupled with hidden button down and NO breast pocket). but in a few months when I decide to buy some more shirts with double cuffs, rather than the predominantly casual shirts I've bought so far, I'll be confident in fit and quality - and so the current process is worth it to me.


----------



## tocqueville

That's valid. There's a flexibility here that Lands End and the like simply do not offer. But I do think that both Natty and AAAC members would benefit from some truth telling, so that AAAC members know what they're getting in to, and so that Natty can be mindful of what it needs to do if it intends, as I suspect it does, to push its prices up progressively and move up market. I certainly can't get upset about my $20 shirts. I would be less philosophical, however, had I paid $50+ for them.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thank you tocqueville we have sent this post to the QC as well. But we would say only one thing that sales like these do bring huge load on companies and in such scenario where you have to honor all of your commitments there do exist some loop holes. We were using 2 facilities for production and upon inspection of issues our customers had to face we came to know that one of them is going over burden so from 5th of this month we have already restarted ("Closed for upgradation") another production facility with SGS QC ("The most reliable QC company Known") and hopefully these petty issues would be resolved for orders being delivered now a days. Although we tried to overcome all these and gave extra attention towards customers but i guess we wtill have a long way to go. Hope to have your reviews changed next time. We at Natty have one saying "Customer for life time is the only customer" and we do strive hard for that.



tocqueville said:


> I promised Natty a review, and here it is:
> 
> Natty is a great option for those who need MTM, that is, for people who can't find OTR that fits. For the rest of us, it's less of a value. Yes, it is MTM, and yes Natty's service is terrific, but I do not appear to be the only one whose shirts have quality control issues. Natty is making good on the problems: Natty is replacing one of my shirts and is fantastically responsive. But it's a project, which I don't want, and I'd rather not have to avail myself of customer service, nice as it is to have it. The fabrics, moreover, are only ok.
> 
> For Natty, I recommend improving the quality control and upping the quality of the fabrics. The web site needs some improvement so that I can get a better idea of cloth options...the number of cloth options are, after all, arguably one of Natty's competitive advantages over, say, Lands End.
> 
> For potential customers: if you need MTM and can't afford the usual MTM vendors (I can't!), go for it. Just remember that MTM is always a project. The pro's like Mr. Kabbaz require multiple visits, I believe, and Indochino gives customers money to have stuff altered. Although with Natty, the issue is not just getting the fit right (which is a challenge for all MTM vendors), but simple QC things like, in my case, misaligned collar buttons, or sending the wrong collar. That's just dumb stuff. For those of us who do not need MTM, I'm not convinced that Natty's a better option than Lands End. At current pricing, perhaps, but as the sale ends and prices go up...


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thanks StephenRG for your valuable comments and all AAAC members as well as of other forums like fedora, etc will be saying that it is their very own company. At NATTY we care for the customers and can be proven by our CS reviews 



StephenRG said:


> While I don't strongly disagree with Tocqueville, my take is somewhat different. IMO, the whole point of the current promo deals is to work on this stuff. I don't see how one can pay $20 to $25 and expect a flawless process with expensive fabrics. And yes, I do need MTM - not just for fit, but because there are some features I like that are very hard to find (mitred two-button cuffs coupled with hidden button down and NO breast pocket). but in a few months when I decide to buy some more shirts with double cuffs, rather than the predominantly casual shirts I've bought so far, I'll be confident in fit and quality - and so the current process is worth it to me.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Added 12 More super fine cotton fabrics in our collection which means you can select from 84 fabrics for just $24.99 just visit https://www.nattyshirts.com and book your very own custom made shirt right away.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Natty Shirts said:


> Added 12 More super fine cotton fabrics in our collection which means you can select from 84 fabrics for just $24.99 just visit https://www.nattyshirts.com and book your very own custom made shirt right away.


I definitely like some of the new patterns you've added.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Thank you sir*

Thank you sir.



OrsonWelles00 said:


> I definitely like some of the new patterns you've added.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Easter special *

Considering special colors for easter. Please suggest


----------



## njruss

Natty Shirts said:


> Considering special colors for easter. Please suggest


Are any of the heavier fabrics available yet? Also, interested in a blue solid that is a LITTLE darker than sky.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Yes there are 120S and 100S available*

All new 12 fabrics are 120S and 100S and are considered heavier than normal. We do have royal, Navy blues.



njruss said:


> Are any of the heavier fabrics available yet? Also, interested in a blue solid that is a LITTLE darker than sky.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Natty Shirts said:


> All new 12 fabrics are 120S and 100S and are considered heavier than normal. We do have royal, Navy blues.


Are all the 100% cotton fabrics at least 100S?


----------



## Natty Shirts

*100% Super fine are at least 100S*

There is a difference between 2 categories available the 100% Cotton fabrics are 80S minimum whereas the Super fine cotton are all minimum 100S. 


OrsonWelles00 said:


> Are all the 100% cotton fabrics at least 100S?


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Natty Shirts said:


> There is a difference between 2 categories available the 100% Cotton fabrics are 80S minimum whereas the Super fine cotton are all minimum 100S.


Ok, I knew there was a cutoff but wasn't sure where it was. Thanks for the help!


----------



## njruss

Natty Shirts said:


> All new 12 fabrics are 120S and 100S and are considered heavier than normal. We do have royal, Navy blues.


I am looking for a blue darker than sky but navy is WAY too dark. I have the sky shirt and it is kind of thin. WHat are my options for thicker than the sky broad that are solids and heavier weight cloth?


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Yes there is and coming more*







Some more are on there way and will be updated real soon.



njruss said:


> I am looking for a blue darker than sky but navy is WAY too dark. I have the sky shirt and it is kind of thin. WHat are my options for thicker than the sky broad that are solids and heavier weight cloth?


----------



## njruss

Natty Shirts said:


> View attachment 7166
> Some more are on there way and will be updated real soon.


Is this 100% cotton, 100s or 120s? Are there other colors in the same cloth?


----------



## Natty Shirts

*yes it is*

yes it is 100% cotton, 80S and only 3 colors sky, white, pink



njruss said:


> Is this 100% cotton, 100s or 120s? Are there other colors in the same cloth?


----------



## njruss

Natty Shirts said:


> yes it is 100% cotton, 80S and only 3 colors sky, white, pink


what are the names of these on the website?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Pink Chamere and blue chamere


----------



## Natty Shirts

As suggested by Jovan and number of other respected reviewers Natty has ordered the content department to provide more detail and different angle images of fabric for better understanding. It might take a little while but is in process. Thank you jovan once again.


----------



## MikeP

metal collar stays? If not, is it an option?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Bras collar stays with much refined finish are now available but upon request only. Option would be made available in design section soon


----------



## SloopyNoob

Natty Shirts said:


> Bras collar stays with much refined finish are now available but upon request only. Option would be made available in design section soon


How does a customer who has placed an order already go about requesting the brass collar?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Bras stays can be ordered simply by sending an email containing your order id at [email protected] which is the default email address for any sort of communication with Natty Shirts.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Split yoke should be an option or not?


----------



## Bjorn

Natty Shirts said:


> Split yoke should be an option or not?


Should be standard.


----------



## Jovan

Proper Cloth offers a hidden option for split yoke or one piece yoke, but do it split by default. I wasn't sure why at first, but the explanation was: "It’s great for simpler, casual style shirts and folks with forward posture."


----------



## cdavant

This has been too calm for too long. Let's stir things up. Any "non-iron" fabrics available yet? (Ducks and covers).


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Non irons in test phase*

Yes sir we have acquired some very nice non irons but they are in test labs for zero allergy factors as it has been found that the non iron material can be allerganic which is not accpetable for our range of fabrics. But we do hope to offer non iron range (with Non allerganic material) by 20th of this month at max.



cdavant said:


> This has been too calm for too long. Let's stir things up. Any "non-iron" fabrics available yet? (Ducks and covers).


----------



## Natty Shirts

Updating design module with split yoke and some more options. Gone get it live real soon. Till then all can be requested by email.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Split yoke coming up*

Split yoke option is now available and can be requested by email till next 24 hrs as the design module is being upgraded live.



Jovan said:


> Proper Cloth offers a hidden option for split yoke or one piece yoke, but do it split by default. I wasn't sure why at first, but the explanation was: "It's great for simpler, casual style shirts and folks with forward posture."


----------



## tuckspub

This is exactly my point, when I have already given my measurements and chosen the collar, pocket and cuffs I should be able to just select the same shirt and a different fabric. I wanted the same shirt as my first order and just a different fabric. Now I have two shirts that are not the design I wanted. I tried to make this point back on March 4th. 
"I gave full measurements and one other observation for the website is there should be a way to retain the same measurements as the previous order along with the same choices for collar, pocket, cuffs etc. In other words just getting the same shirt in another fabric should be quicker."


----------



## tuckspub

I was under the impression that when one used a tailor and made selections for a suit the selections would be retained so that should the customer want another suit in the same design it could be accomplished with ease. Natty shirts should implement this into their website, you will have more satisfaction among your customers. As it is I have two shirts that I don't want in the format in which they were made.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Points Noted*

Thank you tuckspub for your valuable comments. We are implementing some sort of preferences for each customer so that one can select same design as well as size, even then each customer does make changes for each pattern of shirts for unique shirts or for each different occassions.

If you have those two shirts made different than those you specified, it is not something you would be forced to wear. You can simply point out the design made other than the ordered design by a single image and would be sent a replacement shirt free. Just contact [email protected] and get your replacement shirt immediately.



tuckspub said:


> I was under the impression that when one used a tailor and made selections for a suit the selections would be retained so that should the customer want another suit in the same design it could be accomplished with ease. Natty shirts should implement this into their website, you will have more satisfaction among your customers. As it is I have two shirts that I don't want in the format in which they were made.


----------



## arkirshner

I ordered 6 shirt and received one , presumably to see how it came out. I ordered a standard size with one exception, I asked for a 9" cuff. The ability to get a smaller cuff was one of the 2 reasons I ordered, the other that they can put on white contrast collars and cuffs.

Shortly thereafter I received a confirmation email asking about height and chest size. I replied emphasing the smaller cuff:

>
> I do not expect true custom fit, but as far as I am 
> concerned,a standard size that is close to what would be a custom 
> size is more than good enough. Actually, I look upon your shirts as 
> made to order, that is to say, an opportunity to order shirts with 
> a contrast white collar and white button cuffs, a combination rarely 
> found in ready made shirts. (contrast collar ready mades are usually 
> french cuffed)
>
> The only "custom" measurement I need is a smaller cuff. Your 
> standard cuff dimension, like most ready mades, including Brooks 
> Brothers, are too wide, and the cuff will hang below the root of the 
> thumb. The actual measurement of my wrist is 7 inches. Brooks 
> Brothers cuffs are 10 1/2 inch when laid out and measured from end 
> to end. I have found that moving the button 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 inch 
> in will close the cuff enough to stop it from falling too low on 
> the hand. I do not want to shorten the length of the sleeve 
> because to do so will not allow for sufficient length when the arm 
> is moved, especially overhead..
>
>
> I appreciate your thoughtfulness, but for a first order I am 
> satisfied with your standard 16 short body slim pattern with a 
> narrower cuff.
>
> Regards,


The shirt indeed had the measurements given on the website for a standard size but the cuff was also their standard 10.5", just the thing I wanted to avoid. The other thing is that the white collar itself is fine but it was not cut from a standard collar pattern, rather it looks like it was cut for this shirt, or one should say miscut. Where on a standard shirt the edge of the placket is vertical and the edges of both sides of the collar continue that vertical line, on this shirt both edges of the collar extended out from the vertical, one 1/8" the other 3/16 " . The result is that when the collar is buttoned, the edge of the collar on the left side of the shirt overlaps the right edge of the collar extending down 1/4" over the blue body of the shirt- rather unsightly. 

The fabric is fine, especialy for a shirt at this price. Buttons are all secure, stitching is straight. Some how in the transmission of the order from home office to factory the one custom item I requested got lost.


----------



## Natty Shirts

akrishner,
you must have been sent one shirt for trial first to verify the sizes. If you have sent a confirmation email you would know that once a customer places 5 or more shirts order we do one shirt for trial of size first and then put the rest in production for perfect sizing. During this if the first trial shirt is very different from your fitting or lack someunderstanding this shirt is also remade and sent again with remaining order so you end up with all ordered perfect fitted shirts. which must be the case as for 9" cuff the production would make it sure that 9" should be there between the mid of button hole and buttons. You should send a note to [email protected] and mention the issue so that it can be rectified immediately in your ordered shirts remaining.

From all of our customers we would request that some things might not be very clear on our site and thus we are having the feedback campaign and asking our customers to participate. This way we would come to know more what our customers want and try to have it there ASAP.



arkirshner said:


> I ordered 6 shirt and received one , presumably to see how it came out. I ordered a standard size with one exception, I asked for a 9" cuff. The ability to get a smaller cuff was one of the 2 reasons I ordered, the other that they can put on white contrast collars and cuffs.
> 
> Shortly thereafter I received a confirmation email asking about height and chest size. I replied emphasing the smaller cuff:
> 
> >
> > I do not expect true custom fit, but as far as I am
> > concerned,a standard size that is close to what would be a custom
> > size is more than good enough. Actually, I look upon your shirts as
> > made to order, that is to say, an opportunity to order shirts with
> > a contrast white collar and white button cuffs, a combination rarely
> > found in ready made shirts. (contrast collar ready mades are usually
> > french cuffed)
> >
> > The only "custom" measurement I need is a smaller cuff. Your
> > standard cuff dimension, like most ready mades, including Brooks
> > Brothers, are too wide, and the cuff will hang below the root of the
> > thumb. The actual measurement of my wrist is 7 inches. Brooks
> > Brothers cuffs are 10 1/2 inch when laid out and measured from end
> > to end. I have found that moving the button 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 inch
> > in will close the cuff enough to stop it from falling too low on
> > the hand. I do not want to shorten the length of the sleeve
> > because to do so will not allow for sufficient length when the arm
> > is moved, especially overhead..
> >
> >
> > I appreciate your thoughtfulness, but for a first order I am
> > satisfied with your standard 16 short body slim pattern with a
> > narrower cuff.
> >
> > Regards,
> 
> The shirt indeed had the measurements given on the website for a standard size but the cuff was also their standard 10.5", just the thing I wanted to avoid. The other thing is that the white collar itself is fine but it was not cut from a standard collar pattern, rather it looks like it was cut for this shirt, or one should say miscut. Where on a standard shirt the edge of the placket is vertical and the edges of both sides of the collar continue that vertical line, on this shirt both edges of the collar extended out from the vertical, one 1/8" the other 3/16 " . The result is that when the collar is buttoned, the edge of the collar on the left side of the shirt overlaps the right edge of the collar extending down 1/4" over the blue body of the shirt- rather unsightly.
> 
> The fabric is fine, especialy for a shirt at this price. Buttons are all secure, stitching is straight. Some how in the transmission of the order from home office to factory the one custom item I requested got lost.


----------



## arkirshner

Natty Shirts said:


> akrishner,
> you must have been sent one shirt for trial first to verify the sizes. If you have sent a confirmation email you would know that once a customer places 5 or more shirts order we do one shirt for trial of size first and then put the rest in production for perfect sizing. During this if the first trial shirt is very different from your fitting or lack someunderstanding this shirt is also remade and sent again with remaining order so you end up with all ordered perfect fitted shirts. which must be the case as for 9" cuff the production would make it sure that 9" should be there between the mid of button hole and buttons. You should send a note to [email protected] and mention the issue so that it can be rectified immediately in your ordered shirts remaining.
> 
> From all of our customers we would request that some things might not be very clear on our site and thus we are having the feedback campaign and asking our customers to participate. This way we would come to know more what our customers want and try to have it there ASAP.


No, Your message above is not consistent with the illustration of where to measure on your site. The site shows the cuff measurement is taken from one edge of the cuff to the other with the cuff laid flat. Your standard size is 10.5 which is the measurement of the shirt you sent as measured from edge of cuff to edge of cuff, (the same as Brooks Brothers standard size). On my order form I asked for 9" cuffs because your illustration sho,wed cuff measurement is from edge to edge and I want my cuff 1.5 inches less wide than your standard cuff. I do not want 9" from mid button hole to button shank. Coincidentally 9" is the measurement from mid button hole to button shank on the standard size.

I made this very clear in my email of Feb 28 to you at the same support email you give above.

> The only "custom" measurement I need is a smaller cuff. Your 
> standard cuff dimension, like most ready mades, including Brooks 
> Brothers, are too wide, and the cuff will hang below the root of the 
> thumb. The actual measurement of my wrist is 7 inches. Brooks 
> Brothers cuffs are 10 1/2 inch when laid out and measured from end 
> to end. I have found that moving the button 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 inch 
> in will close the cuff enough to stop it from falling too low on 
> the hand. I do not want to shorten the length of the sleeve 
> because to do so will not allow for sufficient length when the arm 
> is moved, especially overhead..
>

The response from "support staff " was simply," consider it done.

With a 7" wrist, 7.5" (to 7.75) from mid button hole to button shank is what is needed to make a smaller cuff so that the cuff will not slide down. As the button hole and button are each set back .75" from the edge of the cuff, this is a cuff 9" from edge to edge. You say you add .3" to the left cuff for a watch allowance which is expected, making the left cuff 9.3."

I don't know how to make this any clearer.


----------



## Natty Shirts

We did sent a message which was not delivered why we have no answer but for a proof have sent you a PM with picture of that mailer demon message. We do accpet that it was a mistake from our production unit and this is not something new even for this forum that everytime if anything ordered is not delivered as is always replaced without any justification/ clarification. The request to clear this was not regarding this cuff issue but for the extra issue about collar point you mentioned. We are again really sorry for this issue to occur and have strongly requested our decision makers to shut down all QC dept. and take this whole step to our new SGS standard QC which will take this to maximum customer satisfaction. Just a few moments ago we did receive our approval of this suggestion. So now on ward we do expect that all the orders delivered will meet your satisfaction. We do not claim for perfection but we do not leave any unsatisfied customer behind. We hope to have your good review real soon when you will recieve your new pack of 6 shirts with exact details you ordered.


----------



## tocqueville

Wearing mine today. Looks swell. The buttons I dislike are all covered by the tie, so it doesn't matter. But I do like the spread collar. And I always appreciate, as a guy with short arms, having the sleeves the right length.

I recommend the spread collar option to future buyers. It's well executed. I do not recommend the button down.


----------



## JackKelly

I received my shirt (blue check, standard size) and wore it to the office yesterday. I'm quite impressed with the quality and received several compliments.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thank you tocqueville and jackkelly for your precious comments. We do hope to meet your expectations in future as well.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all. Natty's Site may go down for few moments while upgradation. If you face any problem we are there to sort things out for you. It won't be longer than 2-3 min.


----------



## tuckspub

5085280300 Order Number for 3 shirts. This order was placed yesterday in response to your offer, Natty Shirts to replace with 5 shirts the two which were not exactly what I wanted. Please contact to confirm you are in receipt of my communication regarding the two additional shirts.


----------



## Natty Shirts

tuckspub for all order related issues please contact [email protected] and if you don't get your answer only then use other means. Please this forum is not supposed to have order related questions. Please check your login as well.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Website update*

Web has been upgraded successfully.


----------



## Natty Shirts

More ginghams and Non irons as promissed. Get your very own custom made shirt for $24.99 only. Visit https://www.nattyshirts.com right now


----------



## njruss

So now several of us have received shirts. What are opinions on:
Material weight (include which you have ordered)
Split yoke? (Why get this option?)
Fused/non-fused?


----------



## Matt S

njruss said:


> So now several of us have received shirts. What are opinions on:
> Material weight (include which you have ordered)
> Split yoke? (Why get this option?)
> Fused/non-fused?


I got the Sky Chamere and I like the material. It's very light but not see-through. I didn't get the split yoke, but I may on my next shirt if I see that others are happy with the way theirs was done. And I got a non-fused collar on my first shirt, since that's what most of my shirts have. But their interlining was much too soft for a spread collar IMO (though great for a button-down or a casual collar) so I got fusing on my remake. I'm still waiting for a second remake because they didn't follow my directions with the first remake.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Second remake*



Matt S said:


> I got the Sky Chamere and I like the material. It's very light but not see-through. I didn't get the split yoke, but I may on my next shirt if I see that others are happy with the way theirs was done. And I got a non-fused collar on my first shirt, since that's what most of my shirts have. But their interlining was much too soft for a spread collar IMO (though great for a button-down or a casual collar) so I got fusing on my remake. I'm still waiting for a second remake because they didn't follow my directions with the first remake.


Your directions were not followed as it was sent to you without your go head and so we are sending you another remake. We at Natty make customers for life time and will definitely satisfy you as well.


----------



## Matt S

Natty Shirts said:


> Your directions were not followed as it was sent to you without your go head and so we are sending you another remake. We at Natty make customers for life time and will definitely satisfy you as well.


Thanks. I'm looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## thirdofthree

Occasional lurker here wanting to share my experience about my Natty Shirt order. I've long had difficulty finding reasonably priced dress shirts that fit me well. I have a large neck, broad shoulders (though not as wide as my neck might suggest), and narrow waist. Off the rack shirts that fit my neck typically do not fit my shoulders, those that fit my shoulders typically do not fit my neck, and all -- even the "slim fit" ones -- end up billowing massively around my middle. Being of modest means and not prepared to spend significant money on bespoke shirts, or even most MTM shirts, I jumped at the chance for an inexpensive MTM shirt.

I opted for Sky Check, classic spread collar (non-fused), angle-cut double cuffs (non-fused), placket front, side pleats, no pocket. As others have noted, the material is thin, but not see-through, and I find it of very nice quality. (I actually appreciate the thinner material as I'm a bit of a furnace and always too warm -- no matter the weather.) Buttons are fine, stitching seems well done, and they did a good job properly aligning the stitching and material pattern.

Natty Shirt quite appropriately sent me a single shirt for test fitting prior to producing and shipping my multi-shirt order. The first shirt I received matched my specified measurements. However, the fit still wasn't quite right. ** This is through no fault of Natty Shirts. ** Simply, the NS shirt has higher and slightly tighter armholes than the shirt I measured, which in turn affected the overall shoulder & chest fit. I quite like the higher and slightly tighter armholes, and based on the test shirt, have updated my measurements with Natty Shirts and now await a new shirt using the new measurements.

All in all I've had a positive experience so far. I found the website pretty good, and Natty Shirts seems dedicated to frequent website improvements. I'm happy with the fabric selection: as they've continued to add fabrics, I've found 10 or so I quite like. And I'm pleased with the purchase, process, end results, and especially customer service. So pleased, I'm ordering a total of 5-10 shirts to take advantage of the special offer. I'm looking forward to receiving them!

_Edit to add:_ I would especially like to thank all the regular members of the AAAC forum. I've found the forum a tremendously valuable resource as I've fine-tuned my personal preferences & style and learned about new products and ideas. Thanks to you all!


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thank you thirdofthree for such detailed review regarding our products and services. We would always love to be at service for our customers. This march madness is one great oppurtunity for all to try MTM shirts without any risk as we are here to serve you better, so what are you waiting for visit Natty Shirts and book your shirt at the price of $24.99 only.


----------



## Jovan

Gentlemen -- I promised before I'd have pictures and haven't done so yet. Apologies. But you'll get them by the end of this week. I plan to take both the washed, ironed shirt and my new custom suit for a test drive on a night out. Stay tuned.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Jovan said:


> Gentlemen -- I promised before I'd have pictures and haven't done so yet. Apologies. But you'll get them by the end of this week. I plan to take both the washed, ironed shirt and my new custom suit for a test drive on a night out. Stay tuned.


I was actually going to ask you about that last week but I didn't want to bother you.  I look forward to the pictures!



Natty Shirts said:


> Thank you thirdofthree for such detailed review regarding our products and services. We would always love to be at service for our customers. This march madness is one great oppurtunity for all to try MTM shirts without any risk as we are here to serve you better, so what are you waiting for visit Natty Shirts and book your shirt at the price of $24.99 only.


I really enjoy some of the new patterns again. Are you planning on adding anymore before the sale ends? I've actually been holding off since I've been enjoying some of the new patterns you added and wanted to wait and see what else you add before making my final order.


----------



## OptoDoc

Natty Shirts said:


> More ginghams and Non irons as promissed. Get your very own custom made shirt for $24.99 only. Visit https://www.nattyshirts.com right now


Waiting on my last two shirts ordered on Feb 28 to arrive, before I purchase a few ginghams. Looking forward to seeing how the button down collar looks.


----------



## OptoDoc

Did anyone order fabric "gray check medium"? The proposed mock-up of the shirt makes the check pattern look much larger than it does on the example square and I was wondering if it is truly a "medium check" and looks like the mock-up or if it's just a generic gray gingham check.

Are the mock-ups accurate or should one base his decision entirely on the sample fabric square?


----------



## Natty Shirts

OptoDoc said:


> Did anyone order fabric "gray check medium"? The proposed mock-up of the shirt makes the check pattern look much larger than it does on the example square and I was wondering if it is truly a "medium check" and looks like the mock-up or if it's just a generic gray gingham check.
> 
> Are the mock-ups accurate or should one base his decision entirely on the sample fabric square?


do contact support with your order id as it is not normal to have order late more than 2-4 days due to load of sales. The fabric squares are the actual images and the mock-ups are not so in order to visualize your shirt visaulize that fabric swatch not mock.


----------



## Natty Shirts

No sir we will be posting new fabrics in April now.



OrsonWelles00 said:


> I was actually going to ask you about that last week but I didn't want to bother you.  I look forward to the pictures!
> 
> I really enjoy some of the new patterns again. Are you planning on adding anymore before the sale ends? I've actually been holding off since I've been enjoying some of the new patterns you added and wanted to wait and see what else you add before making my final order.


----------



## unrooted

I might buy one to four of these if I know for certain that I will end up with a shirt that actually fits me. 

Is there the option to send them a shirt to duplicate sizing from? I really hate shirts that have too tight of arms or too short of a hem. 

Any word on how the fabric is holding up to repeated washing? Does anyone enjoy paying to be a guinea pig?


----------



## Natty Shirts

unrooted said:


> I might buy one to four of these if I know for certain that I will end up with a shirt that actually fits me.
> 
> Is there the option to send them a shirt to duplicate sizing from? I really hate shirts that have too tight of arms or too short of a hem.
> 
> Any word on how the fabric is holding up to repeated washing? Does anyone enjoy paying to be a guinea pig?


If one buy 5 or more shirts you are sent a shirt for size trial first and once upon confirmation are sent the remaining shirts. For minor details use body or shirt size option instead of using short body form and send one email with arm hole and hem details to get it done. Now many reviews are available on other forums as well like on dappered and fedora even with those of reviewing after wash.


----------



## OptoDoc

I received my second order yesterday. They are gingham checks that are no longer listed on the website. Again, the craftsmanship is wonderful. I almost have my measurements down perfectly. I just need to decrease the yoke and sleeve measurement slightly and would like future shirts to have less material in the sleeves (especially in the forearm - mine tend to billow a bit). The material still seems quite thin to me in comparison to other shirts I own...any part of the shirt that is white is very transluscent. Also, they wrinkle quite a bit with minimal wear. The shirts I received have a check pattern that is just a bit larger than I prefer in gingham. 

Is there any way to determine the size of the checks on the other gingham materials before ordering?


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Improved preview module is in progress*



OptoDoc said:


> I received my second order yesterday. They are gingham checks that are no longer listed on the website. Again, the craftsmanship is wonderful. I almost have my measurements down perfectly. I just need to decrease the yoke and sleeve measurement slightly and would like future shirts to have less material in the sleeves (especially in the forearm - mine tend to billow a bit). The material still seems quite thin to me in comparison to other shirts I own...any part of the shirt that is white is very transluscent. The shirts I received have a check pattern that is just a bit larger than I prefer in gingham.
> 
> Is there any way to determine the size of the checks on the other gingham materials before ordering?


We do have our improved fabric preview module in progress and it would hopefully be live ASAP. You can guess from tiny/ medium/ large as they are almost with every design. But this is some area our tech team is working real hard on and hopefully will be done.


----------



## OptoDoc

I ordered my first shirt with a 15.5" neck and it is exactly 15.5", even after washing and drying it. It was just a tad tight, so I upped the measurement to 15.625. However my second order came back with a neck of 16" (which I measured before and after washing). There is quite a bit of room now and it looks borderline ridiculous unbuttoned.

Also, the two shirts measurements varied by 0.25 to 0.50 inches from each other. The one I ordered with 2 button cuffs had the buttons oriented horizontally (like off the rack shirts that allow for an adjustable cuff) and not vertically as pictured in the example.

At the current price, these issues are easily overlooked. At full price, this would be unacceptable.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Contact*



OptoDoc said:


> I ordered my first shirt with a 15.5" neck and it is exactly 15.5", even after washing and drying it. It was just a tad tight, so I upped the measurement to 15.625. However my second order came back with a neck of 16" (which I measured before and after washing). There is quite a bit of room now and it looks borderline ridiculous unbuttoned.
> 
> Also, the two shirts measurements varied by 0.25 to 0.50 inches from each other. The one I ordered with 2 button cuffs had the buttons oriented horizontally (like off the rack shirts that allow for an adjustable cuff) and not vertically as pictured in the example.
> 
> At the current price, these issues are easily overlooked. At full price, this would be unacceptable.


No issues are overlooked. Please contact [email protected] and bring this in their attention for immediate reference.


----------



## santosc

I am new to MTM, especially online services, so I was wondering, does Natty Shirts offer an option for higher armholes and slimmer sleeves? I didn't see an option for that on the site. Thanks!


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Yes sir it is very much possible*



santosc said:


> I am new to MTM, especially online services, so I was wondering, does Natty Shirts offer an option for higher armholes and slimmer sleeves? I didn't see an option for that on the site. Thanks!


Yes sir you can mention each and every details in additional requirements section and if you want to more than that can email at [email protected] and your details will be incorpoarated.


----------



## santosc

Thanks for the reply, Natty Shirts! Ok, I am going to go back to the website and see what's available.


----------



## eteo

Hi I just received 2 shirts. The material is nice and soft and the construction is good. Haven't washed the shirts yet so I can't feedback on how the fabric holds up to a few washings. As someone else mentioned previously the armholes are a little high and tight and this does affect slightly how the shirts fit across the chest. Perhaps we should be given the options on website to input the armhole measurements and also elbow measurements as well rather than sending an additional email. If not for the armholes the shirts would be very good


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Points noted*

Thank you for your feedback. These points are well noted and will definitely be considered.



eteo said:


> Hi I just received 2 shirts. The material is nice and soft and the construction is good. Haven't washed the shirts yet so I can't feedback on how the fabric holds up to a few washings. As someone else mentioned previously the armholes are a little high and tight and this does affect slightly how the shirts fit across the chest. Perhaps we should be given the options on website to input the armhole measurements and also elbow measurements as well rather than sending an additional email. If not for the armholes the shirts would be very good


----------



## santosc

Eteo:

Had you not mentioned your situation with how the material drapes across your chest, I wouldn't have figured out what possibly is going on with my Brooks Brothers Extra Slim shirts I bought online. Not to change the subject but I bought them according to good reviews here online and though they fit perfectly everywhere else (sleeves are perfectly slim and waist torso tapered like I want), for some reason (and I will later post some pics on a separate thread to get some feedback) the material bunches up slightly under my arm pits. I now am convinced because of your experience with high arm holes, that maybe that is what is causing the material bunching under the pits. The fit across the chest is somewhat snug but not skin tight, I might add. 

Can higher arm holes cause that bunching effect to occur? When I wear them, something looks off. Thanks!

edit: I think I just figured it out. It's not the armholes in my case. I believe it's the chest that is too tight on the BB's shirt (esp. because I have a slightly built chest for a slender frame). I have a cheap Gap dress shirt with almost the same exact dimensions as the BB, even high armholes, but its 2 inches wider in the chest area and doesn't bunch up under the arm pits. Problem solved! I might use these actual dimensions to order from Natty!


----------



## santosc

Nattyshirts:

I was wondering if you take in-person measurements and clients at your premises in Brooklyn? I am located in NYC. Thanks!


----------



## Natty Shirts

santosc said:


> Nattyshirts:
> 
> I was wondering if you take in-person measurements and clients at your premises in Brooklyn? I am located in NYC. Thanks!


santosc we are sorry for this as we are unable to do so yet but we are planing on it for near future. But till such time we can recommend one thing for those who want to be sure on measurements "Buy 5 or more shirts and we will send you one shirt for trial by which we verify the sizes and if it is not as what you wants for final shirt then you will get the size changed for you" for further details contact [email protected] or contact the live person available on site. We hope to have your satisfaction attained.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Receiving lots of emails for the finish date of March Madness to buy custom made shirts for $24.99 only. It is for the month of march only and is not extendable after 31st March 2013. So whoever wants to avail this offer must order before 31st by visiting Natty Shirts


----------



## tuckspub

Natty shirts, in taking measurements on your website if I list 33 1/2 inches for sleeve length it changes it to 33 on the actual order once it is placed. You need to let the customer know that they can't enter half inch measurements. I would much prefer a sleeve to be 1/2 inch longer rather than shorter and I think that would be the desire of most customers. The same thing I think applies when I entered a fraction (7 1/4 inches for wrist, was changed to 7) in the wrist measurement. You need to make it clear if you are only taking full inch measurements for certain areas.


----------



## Natty Shirts

tuckspub you can even add 1/4 inches if you want to but the method is to add it like 7.5 not 7 1/2 and yes we should make it clear and would be highly suggested.



tuckspub said:


> Natty shirts, in taking measurements on your website if I list 33 1/2 inches for sleeve length it changes it to 33 on the actual order once it is placed. You need to let the customer know that they can't enter half inch measurements. I would much prefer a sleeve to be 1/2 inch longer rather than shorter and I think that would be the desire of most customers. The same thing I think applies when I entered a fraction (7 1/4 inches for wrist, was changed to 7) in the wrist measurement. You need to make it clear if you are only taking full inch measurements for certain areas.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Detachable collars


----------



## Matt S

Natty Shirts said:


> View attachment 7313
> View attachment 7314
> 
> 
> Detachable collars


Detachable collar shirts fasten with a stud in front and a stud in back. No buttons, and nothing on the sides. They are often sold with plastic studs, in case the wearer doesn't have proper ones. The collars should be stiff enough so they don't need support on the sides. A detachable button-down collar is very odd. Good job for trying.


----------



## Dmontez

Natty Shirts said:


> View attachment 7313
> View attachment 7314
> 
> 
> Detachable collars


Natty Shirts,

This is my order, and I am glad to see it is just about ready, but I regret to inform you that the collars are wrong. I asked for a white collar.


----------



## Natty Shirts

The order relevant information should be exchanged on [email protected] as we don't carry any with us so can't comment.



Dmontez said:


> Natty Shirts,
> 
> This is my order, and I am glad to see it is just about ready, but I regret to inform you that the collars are wrong. I asked for a white collar.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all instead of opening new threads please use this thread to review us.


----------



## Jovan

^ Agreed. It's better to keep user reviews to one place for the ease of everyone who is deciding whether to buy or not.


----------



## Avers

I got my "trial" shirt, so what do I do now? I'd like to make some adjustments to my original order, so they can be applied to the remaining shirts I ordered.

Who do I have to contact with the changes?


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Contact Support*



Avers said:


> I got my "trial" shirt, so what do I do now? I'd like to make some adjustments to my original order, so they can be applied to the remaining shirts I ordered.
> 
> Who do I have to contact with the changes?


Dear for all communication use [email protected] email address


----------



## OptoDoc

I just ordered 8 more shirts. Hopefully the measurements will be on point this time and that the material of the cream colored shirt I purchased is not too translucent. I did notice that on the classic spread collar the tips tend to curl because the collar stay can't go far enough to the tip. I asked that the collar stitching be moved to 1/8" from the edge instead of 1/4" to try and combat this. I also decreased the length of this collar from 2 3/4" to 2 3/8". I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## Natty Shirts

OptoDoc said:


> I just ordered 8 more shirts. Hopefully the measurements will be on point this time and that the material of the cream colored shirt I purchased is not too translucent. I did notice that on the classic spread collar the tips tend to curl because the collar stay can't go far enough to the tip. I asked that the collar stitching be moved to 1/8" from the edge instead of 1/4" to try and combat this. I also decreased the length of this collar from 2 3/4" to 2 3/8". I'll let you know how they turn out.


Thanks for pointing out the issue. We will ensure that it never happens again.


----------



## An Ex Parrot

I have officially taken the Natty plunge! 

To avail myself of the amazing $24.99 March special, I ordered 8 shirts: 2 white, 4 varying shades of solid blue, and a couple with tasteful stripes that can still be worn with a jacket and tie without (one prays) blinding passersby.

I was less than enthused with my last foray into MTM shirts (from a local tailor--not Natty). Those shirts were OK, but I have many OTR shirts I like better. So, I was hesitant to go with Natty without even having swatches by which to judge the fabric.

But, given the AAAC enthusiasm for Natty and the amazing price, I thought it was worth rolling the dice.

Fingers crossed!

Will post a review when they arrive.

AEP


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Trial First*



An Ex Parrot said:


> I have officially taken the Natty plunge! To avail myself of the amazing $24.99 March special, I ordered 8 shirts: 2 white, 4 varying shades of solid blue, and a couple with tasteful stripes that can still be worn with a jacket and tie without (one prays) blinding passersby. I was less than enthused with my last foray into MTM shirts (from a local tailor--not Natty). Those shirts were OK, but I have many OTR shirts I like better. So, I was hesitant to go with Natty without even having swatches by which to judge the fabric. But, given the AAAC enthusiasm for -Natty and the amazing price, I thought it was worth rolling the dice. Fingers crossed! Will post a review when they arrive. AEP


You will be sent one trial shirt first and upon confirmation of sizing the rest would be sent to you. We would be waiting for your reviews here


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Bah, I waited too long. Most of the fabrics I wanted are gone.


----------



## Natty Shirts

OrsonWelles00 said:


> Bah, I waited too long. Most of the fabrics I wanted are gone.


We had notified earlier. The new ones will be loaded on 1st April 2013.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Natty Shirts said:


> We had notified earlier. The new ones will be loaded on 1st April 2013.


I know you're uploading new ones, I'm talking about ones you already have that are not out of stock. Seems a good amount went out of stock since a couple days ago when I checked.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Not sure if you guys are around for easter but do you have a pic of the traditional and the classic collar? Trying to see the difference better.


----------



## Natty Shirts

OrsonWelles00 said:


> Not sure if you guys are around for easter but do you have a pic of the traditional and the classic collar? Trying to see the difference better.


Yes sir we are short of personnels but we are here as well


----------



## Diversification

Natty Shirts said:


> View attachment 7368
> 
> 
> Yes sir we are short of personnels but we are here as well
> View attachment 7367


In the first picture, can you list what the collars are from left to right please? The four collar types I'm most interested in are the button down, the classic spread, the wide spread and the extreme wide spread.


----------



## Diversification

Sorry to double post but I'm wondering if anyone has some advice for what details I should be concerned with when ordering.

I haven't had time to read the entire thread, but from what I've gathered, I'll need to specify the armhole height (not entirely sure how to do that), perhaps the arm width at the bicep and forearm... Someone also recommended modifying the stitching distance to prevent the collar points from curling. Any other advice?

Any recommendations for whether to choose the fused collar or the unlined? Regular back or split yoke?


----------



## Dmontez

Diversification said:


> In the first picture, can you list what the collars are from left to right please? The four collar types I'm most interested in are the button down, the classic spread, the wide spread and the extreme wide spread.


Diversification, the collars from left to right, are Classic Spread, Button Down, Round point, and Wide spread. In the picture below: the bottom two are classic, and wide laying flat. The top two are both button down one is fused, and the other is not.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dmontez said:


> Diversification, the collars from left to right, are Classic Spread, Button Down, Round point, and Wide spread. In the picture below: the bottom two are classic, and wide laying flat. The top two are both button down one is fused, and the other is not.
> 
> View attachment 7370


Thank you desi we are obliged.


----------



## MTM_Master?

Diversification said:


> Sorry to double post but I'm wondering if anyone has some advice for what details I should be concerned with when ordering.
> 
> I haven't had time to read the entire thread, but from what I've gathered, I'll need to specify the armhole height (not entirely sure how to do that), perhaps the arm width at the bicep and forearm... Someone also recommended modifying the stitching distance to prevent the collar points from curling. Any other advice?
> 
> Any recommendations for whether to choose the fused collar or the unlined? Regular back or split yoke?


In my experience, the online chat feature on the Natty Shirts website is VERY helpful. I am now adding a bicep measurement to all my shirts-this should effectively update the armhole size as well. I am not sure about the forearm measurement. I simply add the bicep measurement in the order notes section.

As for stitching, I have not looked into that. Two options I usually encounter with other shirt vendors are 1/4" stitching or edge stitching-other than appearance I must admit I do not know the advantage of one of the other.

I have ordered non-fused collars and cuffs. This results in a non-rigid collar and cuffs, which I find more comfortable. The downside is that non-fused collar and cuffs may have a less "pressed" appearance and might be more prone to developing wrinkles during the day.

Lastly, I recommend a split yoke, especially if you are getting patterned or striped shirts. In theory, a split yoke offers superior strength/durability and a cleaner appearance across the shoulder blades.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Do most people order the traditional or the classic for the collar? I just can't picture in my head if how the classic comes to a point would look awkward or not.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Classics*



OrsonWelles00 said:


> Do most people order the traditional or the classic for the collar? I just can't picture in my head if how the classic comes to a point would look awkward or not.


Mostly classic collars are ordered but it all depends on fabric pattern.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all March madness has finished and due to easter holidays we are unable to launch the new one today but will be back in 24 hours with Spring Fiesta


----------



## Matt S

Here's my Natty experience: I just received my fourth shirt from them today, or rather the third remake of my first shirt. Well, it's really the second remake because the first remake of the 3 that was made before I had a chance to tell them all of my complaints. I expressed some of my complaints and told them I would tell them everything after I got back from a week-long vacation, and they made the remake immediately instead of waiting. The problems with my shirts mostly came with them not following my measurements, which resulted in unwearable shirts. The fourth shirt I received is the only wearable one, except the collar was made half an inch too large. If it doesn't shrink, at least I can wear it open. However, they gave me the wide spread instead of the classic spread, which they got right on the previous remake. On the latest shirt, it came a ring around the collar and a small spot on the front of the shirt. And while the buttonholes on the previous shirts I got were very nice, the buttonholes on the latest shirt are horrible. It looks like they were torn and then glued back together. I was hoping to order more, but their significant inconsistencies and inability to follow directions prevent me from doing so.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Matt S said:


> Here's my Natty experience: I just received my fourth shirt from them today, or rather the third remake of my first shirt. Well, it's really the second remake because the first remake of the 3 that was made before I had a chance to tell them all of my complaints. I expressed some of my complaints and told them I would tell them everything after I got back from a week-long vacation, and they made the remake immediately instead of waiting. The problems with my shirts mostly came with them not following my measurements, which resulted in unwearable shirts. The fourth shirt I received is the only wearable one, except the collar was made half an inch too large. If it doesn't shrink, at least I can wear it open. However, they gave me the wide spread instead of the classic spread, which they got right on the previous remake. On the latest shirt, it came a ring around the collar and a small spot on the front of the shirt. And while the buttonholes on the previous shirts I got were very nice, the buttonholes on the latest shirt are horrible. It looks like they were torn and then glued back together. I was hoping to order more, but their significant inconsistencies and inability to follow directions prevent me from doing so.


We are really sorry for this whole issue. We did try to meet your requirements but i guess we were unable to do so. May be at some later stage we might be able to upgrade ourselves to your criteria as well untill then we will keep trying as we did in your case by sending you four shirts. I guess one can not say that we did not put our efforts in but unfortunate in your case.


----------



## romeo

Mine was a real good experience as i had to face problems due to my thin structure and all the instructions i put in were spot on.


----------



## Natty Shirts

romeo said:


> Mine was a real good experience as i had to face problems due to my thin structure and all the instructions i put in were spot on.


Thank you romeo for your review as with this we can say that we do have lots of satisfied customers as well who did repeat their orders.


----------



## Matt S

Natty Shirts said:


> We are really sorry for this whole issue. We did try to meet your requirements but i guess we were unable to do so. May be at some later stage we might be able to upgrade ourselves to your criteria as well untill then we will keep trying as we did in your case by sending you four shirts. I guess one can not say that we did not put our efforts in but unfortunate in your case.


You seem to be capable of getting things right, since you made very nice buttonholes up until the last shirt, and the collar was perfect on the third shirt. I appreciate your efforts, but there is no quality control. You need to check the measurements, the stitching and the cloth to see if they are correct before mailing the shirt to the customer.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Matt S you are absolutely right about being capable and just to remind you that all the communication we do at any forum or any platform is documented and shared accross the responsibles. So this is something we have taken care of without any intimation. But it does happen at structures that you face issues specially at sales loads. We have notified the responsibles for this issue as well and it is not something is ignored but to be discussed internally not at public forum.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Natty Shirts said:


> Mostly classic collars are ordered but it all depends on fabric pattern.


Hmm, interesting. I couldn't decide so I just went with traditional since that seemed more along the lines of what I see other people wear. Shouldn't be a big deal either way. I think I put more time and effort into it than I probably should have.


----------



## smmrfld

Natty Shirts said:


> Matt S you are absolutely right about being capable and just to remind you that all the communication we do at any forum or any platform is documented and shared accross the responsibles. So this is something we have taken care of without any intimation. But it does happen at structures that you face issues specially at sales loads. We have notified the responsibles for this issue as well and it is not something is ignored but to be discussed internally not at public forum.


Kinda hard to argue with that logic. LOL


----------



## romeo

smmrfld said:


> Kinda hard to argue with that logic. LOL


Tried to put some pictures here but not displaying don't know why

__
https://flic.kr/p/8610834233
So uploaded here


----------



## Matt S

Looks very nice!


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thank you romeo for these detailed images we are obliged.


----------



## tuckspub

Your staff really does need to pay attention to communication from their orders. I ordered two shirts as a present for my brother and was specific that they were to be delivered to his address in Houston Texas. So now 10 days from placing the order the two shirts arrive here at my home in DALLAS. Now I shall have to repack them and pay to send them to Houston. Suddenly its not such a great deal. There is an old saying, "the devil is in the details" you should post it at all your manufacturing locations and learn from it.


----------



## Xeones25

romeo said:


> Tried to put some pictures here but not displaying don't know why
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8610834233
> So uploaded here


Those are my pictures (of me and the shirt I received). Not cool that you used them. I posted that link on dappered on the 1st.
That was before any washing of the shirt. This is post wash: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157633149242617/

That is my tester shirt. I need to tweak a few things for my remaining shirts. Anyone's input would be appreciated. I think I'll shorten the sleeves 1/2" to 1" and tighten the stomach 1/2" and tighten the collar a small amount as well (1/4" probably).
Other than the slight measurement tweaks I'll be making I really like the shirt (going to ask for a different cuff tapering method).

I can provide proof to the mods that the pictures are mine and not romeo's.


----------



## Chevo

I received my three shirts the other day, and I absolutely love them. They fit well and I look good in them. Thanks!


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Please keep this post genuine*



Xeones25 said:


> Those are my pictures (of me and the shirt I received). Not cool that you used them. I posted that link on dappered on the 1st. That was before any washing of the shirt. This is post wash: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157633149242617/ That is my tester shirt. I need to tweak a few things for my remaining shirts. Anyone's input would be appreciated. I think I'll shorten the sleeves 1/2" to 1" and tighten the stomach 1/2" and tighten the collar a small amount as well (1/4" probably). Other than the slight measurement tweaks I'll be making I really like the shirt (going to ask for a different cuff tapering method). I can provide proof to the mods that the pictures are mine and not romeo's.


Xeones25 you are right as we have seen this post under your name at another forum. Romeo please post your own pics if you have any. Xeones25 if you need to change anything please contact [email protected] and get it done ASAP. We request all to use your complete name when ordering the shirt as we can not confirm the bank transactions with different names and orders with nick names. For better communications please use your original names upon checkout.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Chevo said:


> I received my three shirts the other day, and I absolutely love them. They fit well and I look good in them. Thanks!


Thank you very much sir for this review.


----------



## Natty Shirts

tuckspub said:


> Your staff really does need to pay attention to communication from their orders. I ordered two shirts as a present for my brother and was specific that they were to be delivered to his address in Houston Texas. So now 10 days from placing the order the two shirts arrive here at my home in DALLAS. Now I shall have to repack them and pay to send them to Houston. Suddenly its not such a great deal. There is an old saying, "the devil is in the details" you should post it at all your manufacturing locations and learn from it.


We are extremely sorry for that and would definitely request the clear instructions followup from our colleagues.


----------



## romeo

Xeones25 said:


> Those are my pictures (of me and the shirt I received). Not cool that you used them. I posted that link on dappered on the 1st.
> That was before any washing of the shirt. This is post wash: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157633149242617/
> 
> That is my tester shirt. I need to tweak a few things for my remaining shirts. Anyone's input would be appreciated. I think I'll shorten the sleeves 1/2" to 1" and tighten the stomach 1/2" and tighten the collar a small amount as well (1/4" probably).
> Other than the slight measurement tweaks I'll be making I really like the shirt (going to ask for a different cuff tapering method).
> 
> I can provide proof to the mods that the pictures are mine and not romeo's.


Sorry Xeones25 i was watching your photostream and trying to put mine but got mixed and by accident posted yours.I won't have even noticed if you have not pointed out as i never looked back at the link.
Mine were not even that clear so upgraded and loaded mine at https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/archives/date-posted/2013/04/04/ and this time i will verify it by clicking it first myself. Extremely sorry for that again.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Romeo thanks for clarifications. This post is for general public to have the actual idea what they are interacting with so please put only the genuine images and posts.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all April Fiesta fabrics have been loaded and we are updating the sizing form so if you face any issue during that time period please retry in next 5 minutes.


----------



## Xeones25

romeo said:


> Sorry Xeones25 i was watching your photostream and trying to put mine but got mixed and by accident posted yours.I won't have even noticed if you have not pointed out as i never looked back at the link.
> Mine were not even that clear so upgraded and loaded mine at https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/archives/date-posted/2013/04/04/ and this time i will verify it by clicking it first myself. Extremely sorry for that again.


Not a problem. I was just cruising through this thread, clicked on your link, and *boom* there I was.


----------



## evan20200

Does the the promo code, ANDYG still work for anyone? I entered it in but don't see the discount applied.

BTW the shipping is $15, which is a little high. 

Really look forward to reviewing a Natty Shirt!


----------



## Natty Shirts

evan20200 said:


> Does the the promo code, ANDYG still work for anyone? I entered it in but don't see the discount applied.
> 
> BTW the shipping is $15, which is a little high.
> 
> Really look forward to reviewing a Natty Shirt!


Sorry sir that was feb promo and once a promo is finished it is not applied again. You are welcome to review the shirts sir but this $15 shipping is flat and you can order any qty in that amount and even you are sent one trial shirt without extra delivery charges upon order of 5 or more shirts. so overall this $15 is not much.


----------



## An Ex Parrot

An Ex Parrot said:


> I have officially taken the Natty plunge!
> 
> To avail myself of the amazing $24.99 March special, I ordered 8 shirts: 2 white, 4 varying shades of solid blue, and a couple with tasteful stripes that can still be worn with a jacket and tie without (one prays) blinding passersby.
> 
> I was less than enthused with my last foray into MTM shirts (from a local tailor--not Natty). Those shirts were OK, but I have many OTR shirts I like better. So, I was hesitant to go with Natty without even having swatches by which to judge the fabric.
> 
> But, given the AAAC enthusiasm for Natty and the amazing price, I thought it was worth rolling the dice.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Will post a review when they arrive.
> 
> AEP


I received my trial shirt today. (I ordered 8; they sent one first to confirm fit.) I must say that I am impressed. The shirt fits well straight out of the package. I am unable to post attachments yet, so apparently I can't show photos.

The Natty shirt fits every bit as well as other MTM shirts I have, and the fabric is a soft, comfortable cotton.

I have always been worried about ordering MTM without seeing and feeling the fabric, but if all the other shirts I get from Natty are made with fabric of similar quality I will be very happy indeed. The fabric (again, to judge by the one shirt I have received so far) is on par with or better than my CT shirts or anything one is likely to find at most department stores, but certainly not as fine a fabric as one would find on many higher-end shirts at Nordstrom or Bloomies.

Could I find things to quibble about? Sure. If I were having a local tailor do the shirts, I probably would ask for a little nip or tuck here or there. But for ordering online, sight unseen, I am impressed with the fit especially in the crucial areas of collar and sleeve length.

To the question of value: Where else could I get a quality shirt--much less a quality shirt that _fits me properly!_--for $25? The question answers itself. At this price, Natty shirts are an extraordinary value.

Would the shirt be a good value at the "list" price of $100? Perhaps--although at that price point there are any number of competitors who offer a wider variety of fabrics in both MTM and RTW shirts. Assuming one is satisfied with the Natty fabric selection, at the $100 price point the value would come through the accuracy of the tailoring and the speed of delivery (roughly 10 days from order, through manufacture and shipment from Asia!).

One criticism: The Website could be more user friendly; it just isn't intuitive in many ways. For example, I wanted all of my shirts made the same way, but I had to re-enter the choices (pocket, collar style, etc.) for each shirt separately. It would be much more efficient to be able to set up a preferred style (or several preferred styles) and simply choose which fabrics to use.

Two thumbs up (RIP Roger Ebert) for Natty!

AEP


----------



## Supremelon

Hi there,

I just got my test shirt after lurking for a while here. The 120s fabric feels really nice, and I just wanted to get some opinions on minor tweaks. I noticed that Xeones25 posted this pic: https://www.flickr.com
/photos/9456964...7633149242617/

I cannot upload pics yet so I'm referencing his pic, as mine has the same slight bunching up in the arm pit and a bit more bunching on the shoulders. I'm not really sure what's causing it as the length is correct and the arms are not too large, is there a way to reduce the bunching? I'll try to post some of my own pics later.


----------



## Xeones25

Supremelon said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just got my test shirt after lurking for a while here. The 120s fabric feels really nice, and I just wanted to get some opinions on minor tweaks. I noticed that Xeones25 posted this pic: https://www.flickr.com
> /photos/9456964...7633149242617/
> 
> I cannot upload pics yet so I'm referencing his pic, as mine has the same slight bunching up in the arm pit and a bit more bunching on the shoulders. I'm not really sure what's causing it as the length is correct and the arms are not too large, is there a way to reduce the bunching? I'll try to post some of my own pics later.


I'm thinking the reason mine bunches up at the arm pits is because the sleeve is too wide. I was comparing it to one of the shirts I bought OTR and then had tailored and the biggest difference was the sleeve width and length. I sent in for my other four shirts and shortened the sleeves by 1/2" and took them in 1/2" (also lengthened the shoulders by 1/4"). I also got the cuff pleating changed (to this type:

__
https://flic.kr/p/8615179950
)

Since you say that the sleeves are fine width-wise for you I don't really know why it would be bunching up as much. I did notice that nattyshirts uses a more curved approach between the sides of the shirt and the sleeves than the other shirts I own (I guess this could cause more bunching when your arms are down).


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Ask support*



Supremelon said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just got my test shirt after lurking for a while here. The 120s fabric feels really nice, and I just wanted to get some opinions on minor tweaks. I noticed that Xeones25 posted this pic: https://www.flickr.com
> /photos/9456964...7633149242617/
> 
> I cannot upload pics yet so I'm referencing his pic, as mine has the same slight bunching up in the arm pit and a bit more bunching on the shoulders. I'm not really sure what's causing it as the length is correct and the arms are not too large, is there a way to reduce the bunching? I'll try to post some of my own pics later.


sir simply send pics to [email protected] and our tailors will guide you with the reason and the remedy in just couple of hours.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Xeones25 said:


> I'm thinking the reason mine bunches up at the arm pits is because the sleeve is too wide. I was comparing it to one of the shirts I bought OTR and then had tailored and the biggest difference was the sleeve width and length. I sent in for my other four shirts and shortened the sleeves by 1/2" and took them in 1/2" (also lengthened the shoulders by 1/4"). I also got the cuff pleating changed (to this type:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8615179950
> )
> 
> Since you say that the sleeves are fine width-wise for you I don't really know why it would be bunching up as much. I did notice that nattyshirts uses a more curved approach between the sides of the shirt and the sleeves than the other shirts I own (I guess this could cause more bunching when your arms are down).


Sir every inch increase/ decrease in arm hole and yoke makes lots of difference so the best choice would be ask the expert so simply ask the support to get one tailor assess it and you will get your answer in just couple of hours. [email protected]


----------



## OptoDoc

I have recently received my 3rd Natty Shirt order, this time of 9 shirts. I made some changes to my measurements and was expecting to receive 1 shirt first to determine if I wanted the others to be the same (as I thought from reading this thread that this was the case for any order over 6 shirts). Unfortunately, some of my measurements (especially sleeve length) were not accurate and the wide spread collar changed from 3.125" to 2.5" in height for some reason. The collar width I requested was 15.625 (as before) and returned 16" despite my previous concern over this and correspondance as such. I have emailed the company with these and other concerns and will let you all know the response.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Wait, is your sleeve measurement for just putting in the simple sizes different? Like shirts I've bought from other companies were 17.5 neck and 35 sleeves. Should I put in 35? Seems you measure from a different spot for you sleeves so now I'm not sure if my order will be right...


----------



## Matt S

OrsonWelles00 said:


> Wait, is your sleeve measurement for just putting in the simple sizes different? Like shirts I've bought from other companies were 17.5 neck and 35 sleeves. Should I put in 35? Seems you measure from a different spot for you sleeves so now I'm not sure if my order will be right...


Sleeve measurement on ready to wear shirts is shoulder and sleeve. On a made-to-measure shirt you measure the sleeve and yoke separately. I find that all RTW yokes are all much too big for me.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Matt S said:


> Sleeve measurement on ready to wear shirts is shoulder and sleeve. On a made-to-measure shirt you measure the sleeve and yoke separately. I find that all RTW yokes are all much too big for me.


Ya, I'm just confused since the "simple" form is just sleeve and neck so that's why I assumed it was the same as a RTW but now I'm not sure...


----------



## Natty Shirts

*No Issue*



OrsonWelles00 said:


> Ya, I'm just confused since the "simple" form is just sleeve and neck so that's why I assumed it was the same as a RTW but now I'm not sure...


OrsonWelles00 it is a routine for us to receive orders with OTR sleeves size and we know that we have to deduct half of yoke out of it. So your sleeves will automatically gets adjusted. You can send an email to [email protected] and find out which sleeve sizes are being made. We request all to discuss these issues with online support officers or on emails for quick response as we are dedicated on forums only.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Natty Shirts said:


> OrsonWelles00 it is a routine for us to receive orders with OTR sleeves size and we know that we have to deduct half of yoke out of it. So your sleeves will automatically gets adjusted. You can send an email to [email protected] and find out which sleeve sizes are being made. We request all to discuss these issues with online support officers or on emails for quick response as we are dedicated on forums only.


Ya, it should be hold anyhow because they wanted more sizing details but I just was curious how the sleeve numbers worked.


----------



## warhol

Can you choose a certain color at this site too or only fabrics?

i tried to build a shirt but no option to choose color


----------



## Natty Shirts

warhol said:


> Can you choose a certain color at this site too or only fabrics?
> 
> i tried to build a shirt but no option to choose color


If you want something that is unavailable on the site please contact [email protected] or the chat officer available online and there is almost every option available with them to accomodate your special requirements.


----------



## alan watson

Got mine. Really very nice fabric. Can anybody suggest about the fit so that i can order more with best sizing options. I don't want to miss this golden chance of upgrading my wardrobe.


----------



## Diversification

Alan, I really like how the white fabric plays against the navy gingham, great choice. As far as fit comments go, I'd recommend two things:
1) take more pictures using some sort of timer setting
2) post the pictures to the official 'how does it fit' type of thread for more feedback (use the pictures in that thread as examples of the type of pictures you'll need to take)


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all we are having lots of emails about trial shirts. We do not produce all the shirts altogether but one trial in case of 5 or more shirts order and then send the remaining shirts in production when we receive your size confirmation email. But there is an explanation as well.
This trial shirt is supposed to test the fit only and once the size is confirmed we do not send another trial on next order without a special request (My size has changed so need to confirm size again etc).
In case of shirt size we do not send trial shirt as the customer has already measured the best fitting shirt and we do not put margins in it but just copy those sizes.
Exceptions are made only on receiving an email. And have mentioned lots of time that all the communications with Natty are done on one single id [email protected] and then forwarded to concerned dept. but with customer it is always [email protected]


----------



## Supremelon

Xeones25 said:


> I'm thinking the reason mine bunches up at the arm pits is because the sleeve is too wide. I was comparing it to one of the shirts I bought OTR and then had tailored and the biggest difference was the sleeve width and length. I sent in for my other four shirts and shortened the sleeves by 1/2" and took them in 1/2" (also lengthened the shoulders by 1/4"). I also got the cuff pleating changed (to this type:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/8615179950
> ) Since you say that the sleeves are fine width-wise for you I don't really know why it would be bunching up as much. I did notice that nattyshirts uses a more curved approach between the sides of the shirt and the sleeves than the other shirts I own (I guess this could cause more bunching when your arms are down).


Actually, maybe I'm off about the sleeve measurements as well. Hopefully your adjustments address the issue.

Anyway, since I mentioned it previously here's a picture of my test shirt for reference:










I will e-mail support as Natty has suggested, however I should comment that while website chat support has been excellent the e-mail support could use some work.


----------



## Randy Y

Natty Shirts said:


> Dear all we are having lots of emails about trial shirts. We do not produce all the shirts altogether but one trial in case of 5 or more shirts order and then send the remaining shirts in production when we receive your size confirmation email. But there is an explanation as well.
> This trial shirt is supposed to test the fit only and once the size is confirmed we do not send another trial on next order without a special request (My size has changed so need to confirm size again etc).
> In case of shirt size we do not send trial shirt as the customer has already measured the best fitting shirt and we do not put margins in it but just copy those sizes.
> Exceptions are made only on receiving an email. And have mentioned lots of time that all the communications with Natty are done on one single id [email protected] and then forwarded to concerned dept. but with customer it is always [email protected]


I wanted to chime in on this. I recently ordered 5 shirts, and confirmed via online chat that they would send a sample shirt. They told me "we always send a sample shirt if you order 5 or more shirts". Sure enough, Friday when I got home I had two DHL packages, one with 1 shirt, and one with the other 4 shirts. I emailed natty support and was told "We don't send a sample shirt if you do shirt measurements". Needless to say I am not amused, the shirts fit -- but I would have tweaked measurements for sure.

In addition, I selected "thick" buttons as opposed to thin. I'm not sure these buttons could get any thinner. Bottom line. Are the shirts worth $25? Most assuredly. Are they worth $100? Definitely not. Natty has some work to do before they are ready for the big time.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Randy Y said:


> I wanted to chime in on this. I recently ordered 5 shirts, and confirmed via online chat that they would send a sample shirt. They told me "we always send a sample shirt if you order 5 or more shirts". Sure enough, Friday when I got home I had two DHL packages, one with 1 shirt, and one with the other 4 shirts. I emailed natty support and was told "We don't send a sample shirt if you do shirt measurements". Needless to say I am not amused, the shirts fit -- but I would have tweaked measurements for sure.
> 
> In addition, I selected "thick" buttons as opposed to thin. I'm not sure these buttons could get any thinner. Bottom line. Are the shirts worth $25? Most assuredly. Are they worth $100? Definitely not. Natty has some work to do before they are ready for the big time.


Randy,
As per your order request we missed one particular and that was the buttons, we admitted to have made a blunder and agreed on accomodating you with two shirts free of charge even the shirts fit you. What we did not expect was a review that is not that positive and reflects our company as subpar. Our goal is to satisfy our members regardless of what they think of us and we will continue to do that.


----------



## OptoDoc

I have to say, what Natty Shirts lacks in quality control, they make up for in customer service. Despite the flaws in my last order, there were really only 2 shirts that are unwearable. After emailing my concerns, Natty Shirts has agreed to comp two shirts on my next order.


----------



## Randy Y

Natty Shirts said:


> Randy,
> As per your order request we missed one particular and that was the buttons, we admitted to have made a blunder and agreed on accomodating you with two shirts free of charge even the shirts fit you. What we did not expect was a review that is not that positive and reflects our company as subpar. Our goal is to satisfy our members regardless of what they think of us and we will continue to do that.


My apologies, I was going for 'honest review'. Offering people a deal on shirts and compensating them for issues that crop up shouldn't guarantee a glowing review. Let's be a little more thorough:

PROS:
1. Good selection of fabrics
2. Quick producing and shipping
3. Inexpensive pricing at the $25-$30 range
4. Quick customer service responses via email or online chat
5. Measurements were within tolerance level expected.

CONS:
1. Fabric mockup of shirt when selecting fabrics doesn't look like fabric, it confused me. The swatches shown are accurate though.
2. I didn't receive shirts as ordered due to buttons being incorrect. (I think, I don't have an example of what "thick" buttons should look like from Natty)
3. No 'sample shirt' when shirt measurements are used, perhaps a more thorough explanation of this service could be put on the website. This is the only reason I ordered 5 shirts, and I didn't get it :icon_headagainstwal -- even though they sent two separate DHL packages.


----------



## Diversification

I don't think any apology was necessary; it was clear to me that you were being objective and truthful.
.
The clothing business can be an unforgiving one, especially the closer you get to bespoke; negatives can add up and outweigh the pros incredibly quickly, and competition in the market is stiff. Natty is obviously working hard, but as they say, 'close' only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades. The purpose of this forum is to objectively discuss style and help others cut through the noise and make sense of things. We can't afford to just post the feel-good reviews, we need to note the hiccups too: anything less is incomplete, inaccurate and misleading.
.
The follow up post above is especially helpful with the way you broke out the pros and cons into an easy-to-read list. Thank you for your effort.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Diversification said:


> I don't think any apology was necessary; it was clear to me that you were being objective and truthful.
> .
> The clothing business can be an unforgiving one, especially the closer you get to bespoke; negatives can add up and outweigh the pros incredibly quickly, and competition in the market is stiff. Natty is obviously working hard, but as they say, 'close' only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades. The purpose of this forum is to objectively discuss style and help others cut through the noise and make sense of things. We can't afford to just post the feel-good reviews, we need to note the hiccups too: anything less is incomplete, inaccurate and misleading.
> .
> The follow up post above is especially helpful with the way you broke out the pros and cons into an easy-to-read list. Thank you for your effort.


You are absoultely right diversification that we can't afford to post feel-good reviews but only problem identification does not help any company to put extra effort into it. We do receive lots of appreciation emails but whenever we look at our threads we only see negative points being posted and this demotivates our officers to put extra efforts towards customer. In sales days no one can attain 100% accuracy but what we can do is try harder and compensate in any way we can do. This is something we have been doing. We have accomodated even those having issues due to their own mis understandings and in response what we expect is a little appreciation of those areas which are our strong points. We do appreciate Randy's new post in which he has separately identified our pros as well.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all our chat server has recovered and now available again. It crashed yesterday due to heavy load and we are extremely sorry to all those who suffered. Please accept our sincerest appologies.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Tux Available*



Natty Shirts said:


> Dear all our chat server has recovered and now available again. It crashed yesterday due to heavy load and we are extremely sorry to all those who suffered. Please accept our sincerest appologies.


Dear all we have been receiving questions regarding tux shirts. we do make tux shirts and have mentioned it on site. Here is attached a tux shirt with regular collar image.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Natty Shirts said:


> Randy,
> As per your order request we missed one particular and that was the buttons, we admitted to have made a blunder and agreed on accomodating you with two shirts free of charge even the shirts fit you. What we did not expect was a review that is not that positive and reflects our company as subpar. Our goal is to satisfy our members regardless of what they think of us and we will continue to do that.


Eh, that's still 5 shirts that weren't what he wanted though... Two free shirts is nice but having paid for 5 things you didn't want still doesn't seem like that really makes up for it... It also feels like you're trying to sweep negative reviews under the rug when you word it like that which is also concerning.

Edit: So apparently Natty shirts shipped my shirts even though they said they couldn't make it without better sizing and they agreed to put it on hold as I got measured. Your company is a joke, now I'm pissed off.

Edit 2: Support claims all 3 emails asking for better sizing as well as them acknowledging my responses asking for it to be put on hold to acquire the better sizing was all a "mistake" and even after asking multiple times has not given me an alternative other than "it was just a mistake" and it already shipped. I don't even want this order.

Edit 3: Now after arguing he claims it was only a trial shirt that was sent but probably still the wrong sizing.

Edit 4: After asking how I would like the problem resolved they then note that they see it's been posted on this forum... There could be no ill will meant but it just feels awkward that they would randomly point that out and then change the subject. I don't if that means they'll handle helping me differently now or if it means nothing but it just seems really awkward for someone to point that out, out of the blue. Just kind of an unnerving feeling.


----------



## Natty Shirts

OrsonWelles00 said:


> Eh, that's still 5 shirts that weren't what he wanted though... Two free shirts is nice but having paid for 5 things you didn't want still doesn't seem like that really makes up for it... It also feels like you're trying to sweep negative reviews under the rug when you word it like that which is also concerning.
> 
> Edit: So apparently Natty shirts shipped my shirts even though they said they couldn't make it without better sizing and they agreed to put it on hold as I got measured. Your company is a joke, now I'm pissed off.
> 
> Edit 2: Support claims all 3 emails asking for better sizing as well as them acknowledging my responses asking for it to be put on hold to acquire the better sizing was all a "mistake" and even after asking multiple times has not given me an alternative other than "it was just a mistake" and it already shipped. I don't even want this order.
> 
> Edit 3: Now after arguing he claims it was only a trial shirt that was sent but probably still the wrong sizing.
> 
> Edit 4: After asking how I would like the problem resolved they then note that they see it's been posted on this forum... There could be no ill will meant but it just feels awkward that they would randomly point that out and then change the subject. I don't if that means they'll handle helping me differently now or if it means nothing but it just seems really awkward for someone to point that out, out of the blue. Just kind of an unnerving feeling.


OrsonWelles we sent you one size request in your confirmation email as we normally do if someone orders shirts with collar and sleeves only. But later on we sent one shirt into productionbecause it was a trial shirt for size verification only. 
We sent your shirt 2 days earlier because it was due at that time and we do not send emails with tracking ids and always said that it is automatically updated by shipping so we have not sent you any note as well.
The trial shirt is made on your provided sizes and most likely gets changed so you can say of wrong sizing.
Your order was received and sent to you in routine and you have been told that this is just a trial shirt to confirm the size and if it does not fit you we will change the size for you to have all well fitted shirts and avoid your loss in case of having one ill fitted shirt.

Edit: You were sent this message that you have posted it because you said you will post it everywhere so the officer said that you already have and we don't mind it as it is your right. We did make appologies for sending you the emails for size verification again and again. We have not changed any thing based upon the review posted as we never changed what was offered to Randy even after the post and won't change anything.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Natty Shirts said:


> OrsonWelles we sent you one size request in your confirmation email as we normally do if someone orders shirts with collar and sleeves only. But later on we sent one shirt into productionbecause it was a trial shirt for size verification only.
> We sent your shirt 2 days earlier because it was due at that time and we do not send emails with tracking ids and always said that it is automatically updated by shipping so we have not sent you any note as well.
> The trial shirt is made on your provided sizes and most likely gets changed so you can say of wrong sizing.
> Your order was received and sent to you in routine and you have been told that this is just a trial shirt to confirm the size and if it does not fit you we will change the size for you to have all well fitted shirts and avoid your loss in case of having one ill fitted shirt.
> 
> Edit: You were sent this message that you have posted it because you said you will post it everywhere so the officer said that you already have and we don't mind it as it is your right. We did make appologies for sending you the emails for size verification again and again.


Umm, no actually I never did say I was going to post it everywhere. I said I was going to go to my credit card company about the charge but I never said anything about posting it somewhere. That wasn't relavent to the conversation.

The credit card comment was also like 30 lines previous to that also, but still didn't say about posting it everywhere.

Edit: What do you mean when you guys keep saying it was sent 2 days early? It is now 10 days after I ordered it today, and it won't arrive until monday which will make it about 15 days after I made my order. I'm not sure why you keep claiming it was sent 2 days early. 2 Days early from what exactly?


----------



## Natty Shirts

OrsonWelles00 said:


> Umm, no actually I never did say I was going to post it everywhere. I said I was going to go to my credit card company about the charge but I never said anything about posting it somewhere. That wasn't relavent to the conversation.
> 
> The credit card comment was also like 30 lines previous to that also, but still didn't say about posting it everywhere.


Orson we have said earlier that this post does not change our attitude towards our customer and you will always be our valued customer. Natty believes in building strong customer relationships and we will try not to break it.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Natty Shirts said:


> Orson we have said earlier that this post does not change our attitude towards our customer and you will always be our valued customer. Natty believes in building strong customer relationships and we will try not to break it.


Again, and I said there may have been no ill will but it's still unnerving to have that randomly said out of the blue especially since I never made a statement like you claimed saying I would post it everywhere. It just comes off as awkward, I've never had a person from support of any company ghost what I post online while I'm talking to them. He also didn't clarify until I took exception to him randomly stating it. Again, it just doesn't build confidence and feels unnerving when it's randomly inserted into the conversation.


----------



## romeo

When can we see some herringbones in different colors like sky blue and white specially?


----------



## Natty Shirts

romeo said:


> When can we see some herringbones in different colors like sky blue and white specially?


we are working on some 100% super fine cotton herringbone fabrics for this season but can't confirm the time it may take.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Natty Shirts said:


> we are working on some 100% super fine cotton herringbone fabrics for this season but can't confirm the time it may take.


I just noticed but you may want to update your sig since they're not on sale for $24.99 anymore.


----------



## Natty Shirts

OrsonWelles00 said:


> I just noticed but you may want to update your sig since they're not on sale for $24.99 anymore.


Thanks for pointing out. Updated


----------



## romeo

Natty Shirts said:


> Dear all we have been receiving questions regarding tux shirts. we do make tux shirts and have mentioned it on site. Here is attached a tux shirt with regular collar image.
> View attachment 7477


How can i order tux front as there is no option available to select this front at your site?


----------



## OrsonWelles00

romeo said:


> How can i order tux front as there is no option available to select this front at your site?


You probably have to request it through support since there's no option yet.


----------



## JPM

I ordered 5 shirts from Natty. The sizing on all was perfect according to the measurements. Any issues that I had (wrong collar) were quikcly corrected. The fabrics are nice. I could not expect any better for the price. So far there has been no shrinkage, for which I am glad. The construction appears well done. The only other company I ordered a shirt from was Modern Tailor and the Natty Shirts are superior in construciton in to the one I received from MT. I will keep ordering from Natty.


----------



## Natty Shirts

OrsonWelles00 said:


> You probably have to request it through support since there's no option yet.


Romeo OrsonWelles00 is absoultely right you will have to request all the options which you don't find in regular designing section by email and they will be made.


----------



## Natty Shirts

JPM said:


> I ordered 5 shirts from Natty. The sizing on all was perfect according to the measurements. Any issues that I had (wrong collar) were quikcly corrected. The fabrics are nice. I could not expect any better for the price. So far there has been no shrinkage, for which I am glad. The construction appears well done. The only other company I ordered a shirt from was Modern Tailor and the Natty Shirts are superior in construciton in to the one I received from MT. I will keep ordering from Natty.


JPM we are obliged by your positive comments as it gives us motivation to put extra efforts towards our customer's satisfaction.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Any suggestions on colors of spring?


----------



## MikeP

Natty Shirts said:


> Any suggestions on colors of spring?


More 120 solids please!


----------



## OptoDoc

Natty Shirts said:


> Any suggestions on colors of spring?


I'd love to see some Chambray and some puppytooth in all colors.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

My test shirt doesn't fit correctly, I'm assuming I use the email to have another test shirt made?

Edit: Also, the thin buttons seem rather large/thick compared to other dress shirts I have purchased.


----------



## Natty Shirts

OrsonWelles00 said:


> My test shirt doesn't fit correctly, I'm assuming I use the email to have another test shirt made?
> 
> Edit: Also, the thin buttons seem rather large/thick compared to other dress shirts I have purchased.


Please contact [email protected] for all production related issues and if you don't find anyone answering in due course of time, only then use this forum to contact Natty Shirts. The buttons or sizing are production issues and should be discussed there.


----------



## choirmaestro

Greetings gents:

Along with the plethora of reviews here, I'll add my three cents.

1) Ordering process: Somehow I managed to goof up the online order form, so when the confirmation email came my way and I noticed that a few details were not correct I quickly emailed Natty. To their credit, the response with corrections was swift. They also emailed me for some additional sizing information that I didn't realize was necessary. (I just used the collar & sleeve measurements)

2) Waiting process: the advertised 7 day shipping wasn't really true. It took a total of 16 days for the shirt to arrive. Not a huge deal to me, but perhaps it's best to over-estimate a shipping time? 

3) Final product. Well, this is my first "made-to-order" experience, and truth be told I was rather skeptical. At this price point I expected disaster, and figured at least I would be out very little money. Trying on the shirt pre-washing, the sleeves are spot on. I ordered a "slim" cut, and it's very comfortable. The collar is a little snug, and if the shirt shrinks at all it will be very uncomfortable to wear a tie. (crossing my fingers) The only fit nit-pick I have is that the shoulders are between a 1/4 & 1/2 inch too wide. That is fairly typical of all the OTR shirts I own, so it's not a big deal to me - certainly not remake worthy. I should have given them my shoulder measurements. My guess is that if I had given them more sizing information, the fit would be even better. Still - I'm a pretty low maintenance guy. I could have spent a whole lot more and gotten worse. 

Natty has a relatively satisfied customer here. Next time, I'll just try to get myself measured.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thank you choirmaestro,
Yes we had to face some delivery time issues due to high volume booking in the last week of March which caused delays. Now we have taken over this issue as well and we are back on track. The delay was notified in this forum as well. Now we are again capable of delivering shirts in time again.
You be rest assured that our shirts do not shrink if you have selected 100% Mercerized fabrics. 
More detailed sizing you provide better the final product would be.
Notice: We are updating our customer support to bridge the Gap between Both (Customer Support & Production Dept.) and so someone might had to face a delayed response for one day. Now on ward everyone will be sent a response in routine time of max 8 hours again. 
We are greatful to all those who made efforts towards company's betterments.


----------



## njruss

I received my first order of 3 shirts a few weeks ago and there were many problems including: the collar came up too high on my neck, the cloth was too thin (kind of sheer), one color blue was MUCH darker than it appeared on the website and the cuffs were different than what I had ordered. I got in touch with Natty Shirts and detailed my issues. We exchanged many emails and some photos. They offered me a deal on 5 additional shirts for the price of 3 and promised to address each issue. I received one shirt today (we agreed to do it this way in case there were remaining issues) and I must say that they successfully addressed everything. The blue cloth has a nice feel and thickness to it, the collar fit is good and the cuffs are as requested. I am going to wash the shirt before I release the other 4 for manufacture to make sure that the collar doesn't tighten too much. Throughout the process, even when ordering the original shirts, Natty's online chat and e-mail customer service was excellent. It took a bit for the communication back and forth to get it right, but I feel confident that we have gotten that accomplished. Even if the washed shirt needs an adjustment, it would be very minor but I don't believe that will be necessary. I washed the original shirts and there seems to have been little to no shrinkage and I anticipate the same with the new shirt.

I am pleased with the service level and value offered by Natty and expect to order from them again in the future as long as the prices stay within reach. I don't see myself ordering at the 99.99 price however. This month's 27.99 deal is still quite reasonable for the product received.


----------



## Randy Y

njruss said:


> I received my first order of 3 shirts a few weeks ago and there were many problems including: the collar came up too high on my neck, the cloth was too thin (kind of sheer), one color blue was MUCH darker than it appeared on the website and the cuffs were different than what I had ordered. I got in touch with Natty Shirts and detailed my issues. We exchanged many emails and some photos. They offered me a deal on 5 additional shirts for the price of 3 and promised to address each issue. I received one shirt today (we agreed to do it this way in case there were remaining issues) and I must say that they successfully addressed everything. The blue cloth has a nice feel and thickness to it, the collar fit is good and the cuffs are as requested. I am going to wash the shirt before I release the other 4 for manufacture to make sure that the collar doesn't tighten too much. Throughout the process, even when ordering the original shirts, Natty's online chat and e-mail customer service was excellent. It took a bit for the communication back and forth to get it right, but I feel confident that we have gotten that accomplished. Even if the washed shirt needs an adjustment, it would be very minor but I don't believe that will be necessary. I washed the original shirts and there seems to have been little to no shrinkage and I anticipate the same with the new shirt..


Just so I understand -- you ordered 3 shirts which you received incorrectly. You ordered 5 more (paid for 3), and so ultimately you will have 8 shirts. 3 that weren't made correctly, and 5 that do -- for the price of 6 shirts?


----------



## njruss

Randy Y said:


> Just so I understand -- you ordered 3 shirts which you received incorrectly. You ordered 5 more (paid for 3), and so ultimately you will have 8 shirts. 3 that weren't made correctly, and 5 that do -- for the price of 6 shirts?


That is right. I have to accept a little responsibility for measurements here and for not requesting a trial shirt. I actually can wear the original 3 with an open collar although not wha I had wanted them for. Wound up spending $165 total, so $33 each if you base it on 5, about $21 each for 8. Either way, I am good with it and they now have a very accurate set of measurements and preferences for me.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

njruss said:


> I received my first order of 3 shirts a few weeks ago and there were many problems including: the collar came up too high on my neck, the cloth was too thin (kind of sheer), one color blue was MUCH darker than it appeared on the website and the cuffs were different than what I had ordered. I got in touch with Natty Shirts and detailed my issues. We exchanged many emails and some photos. They offered me a deal on 5 additional shirts for the price of 3 and promised to address each issue. I received one shirt today (we agreed to do it this way in case there were remaining issues) and I must say that they successfully addressed everything. The blue cloth has a nice feel and thickness to it, the collar fit is good and the cuffs are as requested. I am going to wash the shirt before I release the other 4 for manufacture to make sure that the collar doesn't tighten too much. Throughout the process, even when ordering the original shirts, Natty's online chat and e-mail customer service was excellent. It took a bit for the communication back and forth to get it right, but I feel confident that we have gotten that accomplished. Even if the washed shirt needs an adjustment, it would be very minor but I don't believe that will be necessary. I washed the original shirts and there seems to have been little to no shrinkage and I anticipate the same with the new shirt.
> 
> I am pleased with the service level and value offered by Natty and expect to order from them again in the future as long as the prices stay within reach. I don't see myself ordering at the 99.99 price however. This month's 27.99 deal is still quite reasonable for the product received.


Is the collar thing a problem others have had? I'm curious if they design them differently or it was something just with your shirt.


----------



## njruss

All it came down to was the collar band being 1/4 inch too wide. It came 1.5" and I needed 1.25". That wasn't one of the measurements they initially asked for but when I got the original shirt and measured against one of my shirts that fit right it was clear that was the difference.


----------



## Natty Shirts

njruss said:


> All it came down to was the collar band being 1/4 inch too wide. It came 1.5" and I needed 1.25". That wasn't one of the measurements they initially asked for but when I got the original shirt and measured against one of my shirts that fit right it was clear that was the difference.


Thank you very much njruss for such detailed reviews and answers provided to other prestigious forum members.


----------



## fubar1764

I just picked up 8 shirts. Let's see how the trial shirt comes back. I'll keep everyone posted. This is my first non-OTR shirt.


----------



## Kinetic

Just received my 1st order from Natty. Overall VERY impressed. Measurements perfect, fabric is great, not sheer at all. Took about 10 days to arrive....pretty darn good for a custom shirt. I will be placing a larger order shortly!


----------



## Natty Shirts

Kinetic said:


> Just received my 1st order from Natty. Overall VERY impressed. Measurements perfect, fabric is great, not sheer at all. Took about 10 days to arrive....pretty darn good for a custom shirt. I will be placing a larger order shortly!


Thank you very much Kinetic for your positive review.

Dear all our new telephone lines are now available for any correspondence. Our telephone number is +1 718-705-4989 and now available along with online chat to assist our customers better.


----------



## Matt S

Not a complaint, but I've found that the collar on my "Sky Chamere" shirt has shrunk half an inch after two launderings. I'm very happy about the shrinkage because the collar was made half an inch too large. Though they say zero percent shrinkage, it's not true. I don't believe they pre-wash the cloth like many better shirtmakers do.


----------



## Diversification

Matt, I'm very glad you mentioned that, I too received a Sky Chamere with a collar about half an inch too big. I was going to correct it on all my other shirts, but now that I see your post I'm not so sure.

Edit: Does anyone else feel that the 'flair out' on the classic spread collar is too exaggerated? By 'flair out' I mean how the collar gets much longer rapidly as it approaches the collar points. It creates an arcing 'flair out' for lack of a better term. I am used to collars with a much less exaggerated curve near the collar points. I think it would probably be fine if the collar grew much less as it approached the points. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Matt S said:


> Not a complaint, but I've found that the collar on my "Sky Chamere" shirt has shrunk half an inch after two launderings. I'm very happy about the shrinkage because the collar was made half an inch too large. Though they say zero percent shrinkage, it's not true. I don't believe they pre-wash the cloth like many better shirtmakers do.


Sorry sir we really don't do the fabric pre-wash as this has never been reported before but we did note this and will get into it as much as possible on how did it happen. If the fabric would be shrinking then this should have been notified earlier but I think this would be the interlining. But we will send you the update once we get our test results from lab.


----------



## Matt S

Natty Shirts said:


> Sorry sir we really don't do the fabric pre-wash as this has never been reported before but we did note this and will get into it as much as possible on how did it happen. If the fabric would be shrinking then this should have been notified earlier but I think this would be the interlining. But we will send you the update once we get our test results from lab.


I've only just got around to the second washing a few days ago. Both the cloth and the fusible on the collar must have shrunk, otherwise there would be ripples. It measured half an inch too large when I got the shirt but now it's where it's supposed to be. The cuffs have also shrunk, but I don't know by how much since I didn't measure them before. They were a little loose when I got the shirt but fit perfectly snug now.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Last week of sales has started and this will be over on 30th April 2013. The dates are not extendable so don't wait and book your order right away. Your very own Custom Made Shirts for $27.99 only. Just visit https://www.nattyshirts.com and book it now.


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Does anyone else think the thin buttons are too big or is it just me? Even with the thin option it seems a decent size bigger in diameter and thickness than the other dress shirts I own. I'm just curious if anyone else feels the same way.


----------



## OptoDoc

Diversification said:


> Matt, I'm very glad you mentioned that, I too received a Sky Chamere with a collar about half an inch too big. I was going to correct it on all my other shirts, but now that I see your post I'm not so sure.
> 
> Edit: Does anyone else feel that the 'flair out' on the classic spread collar is too exaggerated? By 'flair out' I mean how the collar gets much longer rapidly as it approaches the collar points. It creates an arcing 'flair out' for lack of a better term. I am used to collars with a much less exaggerated curve near the collar points. I think it would probably be fine if the collar grew much less as it approached the points. What does everyone else think?


I agree with this wholeheartedly. On my last order I had them decrease the the length of the collar point to the same size as the rest of the collar and they turned out much better. I also had them move the stitching closer to the edge as the collar stays weren't able to go far enough to prevent the curling of the collar tip.

I also had issues with the collars being too big, guess I will see if they shrink before I change my sizing.

I had serious issues with the armhole measurements but Natty has agreed to remake all 9 of my shirts after providing pictures of the innacuracies.

I'll let you all know how the new shirts turn out.


----------



## Natty Shirts

OptoDoc this is our company policy to attend any genuine issue raised by customer ASAP and any hesitation in this commitment is considered disobedience of direct orders. This way we give our customers the confidence of getting exactly what was desired.


----------



## Davidof

I received these shirts yesterday. And I have to say, I'm more than happy and impressed with the fit and the quality. Natty's customer service, and process throughout this entire order, has been excellent. I intend on buying MANY more shirts from you, and will absolutely recommend you to my friends and coworkers. 
1- I would recommend a few things for your website to make it more friendly that the design process should have some sort of preference to be selected once and applied on all shirts. 
2- Size form should have LARGE images and armhole section as well.
3- More plain 120S fabrics specially grey and brown.

Overall i would be ordering more real soon...


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thank you Davidof for your positive review. We would try to update site accordingly. The new update is coming next month.

Dear all 7 150S Pure italian tasters shirt fabrics in very limited Qty are available. Hurry up and don't miss it.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Last 48 hours have started*

Dear all. Last 48 hours of Spring Fiesta have started and all the fabrics are depleting real fast and will not be available once finished. Do visit Natty Shirts and book your custom made shirt for only $27.99 right now.


----------



## OptoDoc

Natty Shirts said:


> OptoDoc this is our company policy to attend any genuine issue raised by customer ASAP and any hesitation in this commitment is considered disobedience of direct orders. This way we give our customers the confidence of getting exactly what was desired.


I was told that they would send me one shirt as a trial to make sure the armhole is correct before they send the other 8 remakes. However, I just saw that you mentioned a lot of the fabrics are selling out. Will I be assured to have the same fabrics available for my remakes (i.e. have some fabric already set aside for them)?


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Fabrics are stored*



OptoDoc said:


> I was told that they would send me one shirt as a trial to make sure the armhole is correct before they send the other 8 remakes. However, I just saw that you mentioned a lot of the fabrics are selling out. Will I be assured to have the same fabrics available for my remakes (i.e. have some fabric already set aside for them)?


Sir once we receive one order the store issues all the fabrics for that order at once and they are stored separately. So your order is secure and the fabrics are no more available for further sales but are in store for all the orders issued previously.


----------



## CJDuncan

Are the Shirts marked as 37.99 in this current $27.99 promo?


----------



## Natty Shirts

CJDuncan said:


> Are the Shirts marked as 37.99 in this current $27.99 promo?


No sir they are 150S new range out of this 27.99 offer.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear All,
Due to large number of request to process orders and limited staff resources we have extended this campaign for 24 hours and now this will end on 1st May 2013. All those who had to face problems during order processing can now avail this offer.


----------



## fubar1764

Review thus far:

So. . .I'm having some shipping issues. My billing address is a POBox. My shipping address is a street address. On my order, I recall making this distinction because they ship via DHL, which doesn't ship to POBox. The shipping label gets tagged to the billing address, which means the package can't be shipped. No big deal. I can either 1) drive 40min to pick up the package or 2) call Natty Shirts and have them give DHL a new address. I choose the later.

I call their phone number, 718-255-2564. A nice woman picks up. The conversation is approximately:
*"Hello?"*
"Hello."
*"Um..."*
"Who are you looking for?"
*"Is this Natty Shirts?"*
"I'm sorry, I don't know that name."
*"I'm real sorry. I must have the wrong number."*
"It's ok."

Just to be sure, I check my phone again to make sure I dialed the correct number. Ok. No problems there.

Well. This is an interesting circumstance. I'm now going to trek out 40min to get the shirt. Yes, that's an hour and a half round trip to try on a shirt. I hope it is all worthwhile. We shall see.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Phone Line*

fubar1764 we are extremely sorry but as you could have noticed that our website is under up-date process for last 12 hours and still not 100% functional so it was a mistake made by developer that they posted some wrong number. Our telephone lines have not been working properly even though we bought a new line but still facing issues. This issue has been posted number of times on all forums. 
In order to check for your shirt status you can simply check your login and there will be your tracking ID. You can check your address in your login as well which was provided to the DHL.
We have all 2 more means of contact available 24/7 which are

1- Online chat officers available online (Only breaks for 1 hour max during shift change and special instruction meetings) and they can provided you prompt assistance with any issue.
2- You can send an email at [email protected] and you will have your reply in less than 2-3 hours time.

Both of these means have been available and tested by thousands of forum members who ordered with us and they can witness the service.
We are again sorry for this mistake and will request you to contact through any of the above mentioned means.


----------



## Davidof

*Customer Support*

I did not start this post intentionally but I felt it that I should say this that it really does not give good impression specially for the first timer like I was BUTTT undoubtedly how the customer support from Natty Shirts handled the whole process from Order placement (I had some size measurements issues) till receipt really impressed me.

Specially after having a real bad chat experience from Skype's customer support I was absolutely not willing to even click that chat button. Now I would definitely recommend all those having measurements issues as well to try that chat feature and you will also be surprised that they do have very good and experienced guys to attend you.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear All,
A complete new range of 150S is now available for sales at the best ever price offered only $39.99 with free unlimited designing options. Visit now and book your very own custom made shirt at Natty Shirts. This is very limited range offered for a very limited time period only.


----------



## fubar1764

Update. 
Seems the collar issue is a slow walk. Apparently, there's a holiday in Pakistan right now, so, no one is available to address the collar issue. Since no one is around, I figured I'd toss the shirt into the wash and make sure the fit works. Oops, the button on the snap fell off. Oh, did I mention that the tab collar is snaps and not a button? And now we know why other manufacturers tend to do buttons and not snaps.
​Wonder if the holiday is over. . .


----------



## fubar1764

Posted too soon. Looks like the issue is being resolved right now. They are going to send another trial shirt. Can't wait!


----------



## Natty Shirts

Natty's Blow Out Sales: For limited time Order custom made shirts for Upto 70% Off and buy any 3 or more shirts to get free shipping (US, Canada & UK Only). This offer is valid till 15th May 2013. Visit https://www.nattyshirts.com ad book your order today.


----------



## Dmontez

*Review of Natty Shirts*

This review is MUCH overdue, and I apologize.

About two months ago Legend of Bagger Vance was on HBO quite frequently, and one time I made my wife watch it. She loved it. Towards the end of the movie in the last round of the tournament they are playing in she says to me "did you see that, Cap'n Junuh took the collar off of his shirt" we pressed the rewind button on the DVR, and sure enough he was golfing with a detachable collar. It seemed to be to be an unlined point collar that he was wearing. At that moment I decided I must have a detachable collar shirt. This is when Natty had just ended the 20.00 dollar shirt deal, and I had already purchased two shirts at this price that I was pleased with.

I went to the website, and sent a chat request to see if they could do this. I got a reply that they absolutely could. I chose my fabric which is sky chamere. It is really an exceptional fabric. I set the rest of my details. White collars white cuffs, round pocket round  cuffs also in white, and same color monogram on the cuff :eek2:. When I received the shirt I was ecstatic, and it only took 8 days. I take the shirt out and put it on and grab the unlined BD collar then when I buttoned it on I realized their was a problem. The collar, and cuffs are the same as the body of the shirt. This was Natty Shirts first detachable collar shirt, and my first detachable collar shirt. Apparently neither of us had researched this enough. The band collar on the actual shirt had 4 buttons. Each collar had 4 button holes. The shirt could not be buttoned to the top button.

I then emailed Natty and got a very fast response. The question I asked was how do I button the top button. The response I got from them was that they would have to consult their experts and get back to me within 12 hours. In this time frame I did much more research on detachable collars, and got back to them to let them know how it needed to be done. I would need button holes in the front, and back to use "collar studs" no buttons. They did a little bit more consulting, and came back with the exact same answer.

It took a total of 28 emails with natty to get this done. The end result is exactly what I was looking for, so my review is again favorable for the price, but had the price been 3 times the amount it was I would have not even tried to get this shirt done. I ended up paying less than 50.00 USD for a shirt with 4 detachable collars. It took much longer than Natty guarantees, but this shirt was a first for both of us.

What took the majority of the time was receiving my shirt on a Friday afternoon, and Natty not being able to do anything about the fix until we figured out how to correctly do this shirt. I believe all in all it was 1 month and 1 day until I received a final shirt with all of the correct specifications.

If requested I can add pictures.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dmontez, Thank you for such a detailed review. We did made a few more detachable collar shirts afterwards and all sent in only 6-8 days as it was no more the first time for us. Yes we did spent time in it and it is one of our additional strength now. Overall you were satisfied or not with our customer support and product?


----------



## Dmontez

Natty Shirts said:


> Dmontez, Thank you for such a detailed review. We did made a few more detachable collar shirts afterwards and all sent in only 6-8 days as it was no more the first time for us. Yes we did spent time in it and it is one of our additional strength now. Overall you were satisfied or not with our customer support and product?


I am glad you guys are getting more requests for the detachable collars. I think it's a great idea. I am absolutely satisfied with my shirt, and with your customer service.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dmontez said:


> I am glad you guys are getting more requests for the detachable collars. I think it's a great idea. I am absolutely satisfied with my shirt, and with your customer service.


Thank you Dmontez.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Customize as you like it  Just visit Natty Shirts and book one for you in $29.99 with free shipping option* till 15th May 2013


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Sales End Count Down*

Sales End count down has began... only 4 days left


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all.
We are having lots of emails regarding 150S fabrics. "They are 100% Super Egyptian Cotton Italian fabrics. Limited stock only." The deal applies to all of the shirts including these as well. This deal is applied automatically.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Last 24 hours remaining for the sales to finish.


----------



## brokosk

Has anyone had any luck with the "Personalize Shirt" section of the order/design page?

I've noticed that I'm unable to type in the monogram field. I also don't see the order changing when selecting a split yoke. Button colors are also not available. 

I recently ordered a shirt and selected "split yoke." When I received the shirt it didn't have a split yoke. Contacted support and they blamed the issue on me not checking the order confirmation. Split yoke did appear on my confirmation page, however it appeared as "Split Yoke / Regular." However, after blaming me for the faulty order form they've offered me a small discount on my next order. 

Make sure you add any personalized options in the "Additional Requirements" section until they decide to get their website fixed.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Sir a few things to clear:
1- Split yoke can not be previewed as it comes on back and the preview is of packed shirt only. Yes the website had this issue on edit option that the split yoke was not being sent again and this issue was absolutely our web's error and is fixed already. Please recheck and contact [email protected]. 
2- The monogram letters are very much working properly it is only that you have to mention the location first to unlock this option as the left option states no monograms so you can not put any letters. But once you change it with location the option to put the letters is made available immediately.
3- Yes white collar/ cuffs and colored buttons are not previewed and will take some time to make them work as it is complete module and tech team is doing it.

Please communicate through email/ phone/ PM for any issue and our support officers are available almost 24/7 to assist our prestigious customers like you. We assure you that we do not ignore any single suggestion or issue raised.



brokosk said:


> Has anyone had any luck with the "Personalize Shirt" section of the order/design page?
> 
> I've noticed that I'm unable to type in the monogram field. I also don't see the order changing when selecting a split yoke. Button colors are also not available.
> 
> I recently ordered a shirt and selected "split yoke." When I received the shirt it didn't have a split yoke. Contacted support and they blamed the issue on me not checking the order confirmation. Split yoke did appear on my confirmation page, however it appeared as "Split Yoke / Regular." However, after blaming me for the faulty order form they've offered me a small discount on my next order.
> 
> Make sure you add any personalized options in the "Additional Requirements" section until they decide to get their website fixed.


----------



## brokosk

Thanks for clearing that up.

1- I wasn't expecting to preview the actual shirt. I just don't see any indication that the selection was made during the checkout process. For example, here is a shirt in my cart currently that I've selected the option to include a split yoke: *Description: Collar:wide_spread Cuff: corner_cuff_2 Front: sport_front Pocket: no_pocket Back: smooth_back Bottom: round_bottom Contrast Collar: regular Contrast Cuff: regular Mono: Buttons: thick 
*This is where I'm not seeing any change in my selection.

2- I tested this in Internet Explorer and it did work as you say. However, in Chrome it does not. No big deal I suppose, might discourage some customers though.

3- Again, wasn't looking to actually preview the shirt. I figured when you say 'colored buttons' one would be able to choose what color button they want. Do you select the color on your own depending on the shirt fabric or?

I appreciate the quick response. Nattyshirts does offer great customer service!


----------



## Natty Shirts

Really some very good suggestions. Thank you brokosk once again


----------



## Natty Shirts

Closing Out Stocks sales:
Fabrics finishing up are now available for $23.99 only and the sales of free shipping on five is also applicable on it too. So each closing stock shirt is now available for $19.99. Very Limited stock is available so rush out and get your MTM shirt for $19.99 only. Visit https://www.nattyshirts.com and book your shirt before its late.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Some coconut and metal buttons along with very nice metal collar stays coming up raw image available here


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Memorial Week Special*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MEMORIAL WEEK SPECIAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Natty offers free shipping on 3 or more shirts STARTING FROM 5/24/2013 TO 5/31/2013
Free shipping applies to all fabric categories and have been applied by default.

Visit : https://www.nattyshirts.com and book your order now.


----------



## Natty Shirts

We are very pleased to announce our new range of custom shirt buttons - ready for your next order. We now have a wide range of button choices, from metal to coconut! Your shirt from Natty is an absolute custom, one-of-a-kind, made to fit your body, at your specifications. 
Come see our new selection of buttons and place your order at only $22.99 per shirt.

We've put a lot of you in Natty custom shirts. We'd love to see you in them!


----------



## Natty Shirts

Last 48 hours of Sales remaining. Hurry up and get custom made shirts for $22.99 and free shipping on order of 3 shirts only. Visit https://www.nattyshirts.com and book your order right now.


----------



## JackKelly

Natty Shirts said:


> Last 48 hours of Sales remaining. Hurry up and get custom made shirts for $22.99 and free shipping on order of 3 shirts only. Visit https://www.nattyshirts.com and book your order right now.


So which shirts are $22.99 and free shipping for 3? I tried ordering 3 shirts and I got the free shipping on the checkout menu, but the regular sale prices on the 3 shirts. Is there a code that needs to be entered?


----------



## Natty Shirts

JackKelly said:


> So which shirts are $22.99 and free shipping for 3? I tried ordering 3 shirts and I got the free shipping on the checkout menu, but the regular sale prices on the 3 shirts. Is there a code that needs to be entered?


Sir all the closing outs are for $22.99 and once you put 3 or more articles in your cart, the shipping automatically becomes zero. For any tech help contact [email protected] or the chat officer online. There is one tab with title Closing Out to separate all $22.99 shirts from others as well.


----------



## NickB

Natty,

I've had some order issues, can you please send me a PM and help me work this out?

Thanks.

EDIT: I've received a quick response from Natty and they are assisting with my issues.


----------



## Natty Shirts

NickB said:


> Natty,
> 
> Please check your PM.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Last 12 hours of Memorial day Special remaining. Hurry up and book your order for $22.99 with free shipping on 3 shirts right away. Visit Natty Shirts and book it now.


----------



## JCam

Is this a case of you get what you pay for?

On their website, they are currently offering 150s Italian weaved Egyptian cotton for the special price of $39.99. Even at the regular price, $118.99, that has to be $50 to $100 cheaper than anywhere else on the net, let alone at their sale price. Here's a description of one of their fabrics: 

"100% Super Cotton 150S white broadcloth in egyption cotton weaved and processed in italy. 0% Shrinkage with silky smooth feeling. Collectors cloth."

Natty, are the fabrics you are offering of first quality? What are the names of some of the mills you are using? How can you be offering a high quality product at such low prices? I read through every single one of the posts in this thread, and it is clear that your customer service is second to none. But there's been some issues with quality control and materials used (i.e. buttons). I'm in the market for several shirts, know about your guarantee, but just want to be sure, along with other fellow users of this forum.

Too good to be true?


----------



## Checkerboard 13

I have been delinquent in posting a review of the re-made shirt I received from Natty.
I've been overseas for a month (and still am.)

As everyone has mentioned, the customer service is exceptional. I can not think of a clothing manufacturer or merchant that is more responsive than Natty. The "chat" interaction during the ordering process is so good, it's difficult to believe.... as is Natty's willingness and ability to make changes to fit customer requests.

With the first shirt I received I was disappointed with the fused collar and cuffs, the cut of the collar and the fabric. Without my asking, Natty offered to re-make the shirt. (I can not imagine them being able to do this as a regular practice, but it is an excellent gesture for a company working to get a foothold in the market.)

For the remade shirt, I selected a different fabric, requested non-fused collar and cuffs, and sent a "pattern" for a different collar cut. My "pattern" was a none-too-sophisticated tracing of the collar of a shirt I own. I scanned it and sent it as a PDF, but had little hope that Natty could work from it very well.. nor get the cut and collar size right.

To my surprise when the shirt arrived, the collar was spot-on. The cut and size were perfect, and the non-fused collar and cuffs were far more to my liking. So was the fabric.

The fit of the original shirt was just about perfect. I had sent my measurements, and they got everything surprisingly right. The shoulders were "just there" so to be safe in case of shrinkage, I added half an inch to that measurement for the re-do. Somehow, there must have been a discrepancy in the cutting-to-measure with either the first or second shirt, because the shoulders on the re-do were at least a full inch wider, and a little too wide. I could live with that, but... sadly... another aspect of the cut makes the shirt almost unwearable: When submitting the measurements for the first shirt, there was an extra measurement selection for bicep measurement. That worked out fine the first time, but the same measurement submitted for the second shirt resulted in armholes that are so small that the fit is completely odd. The armholes are tight, but big puffs of extra fabric bunch up at the back, behind the sleeves.

I only tried the shirt out without laundering, and have sent it out to be laundered, but didn't have a chance to re-try it afterward. I doubt that will improve the fit, but will report back, if it does.

Other notes: there were dark "dots" in the centers of all the buttonholes, as though the positions were marked with a sharpie, and the marks were left behind. I do not know yet whether laundering will remove them. I also requested brass collar stays... which is a very nice additional option. Natty said they didn't have the size for my (custom) collar, but would send them when they did. The stays actually did arrive with the shirt... but were very crudely made. They did not have the sharp edges that I had mentioned disliking about the first stays, but the construction and material itself leave quite a bit to be desired: they alomst appear as though they were cut and hammered out of metal salvaged from an old truck radiator!

All in all, the responsiveness is wonderful, and aside from the problems I mentioned, I would likely be very happy with the shirt. Unfortunately, unless laundering changes the very odd fit, which appears to be due to the tiny armholes, the shirt will be unwearable, unless under a jacket that is never removed. This might not seem to be too bad, but why bother with a custom shirt, if the fit is not entirely excellent?


----------



## Natty Shirts

JCam,
First of all i would like to thank you for your interest in our product. Yes you are absolutely right that even our regular price for this shirt is cheaper than many custom shirts makers available in market but the point mainly is to get our foothold in the market. These fabrics are 100% A graded and acquired from some renowned companies which we can not mention here but you can get them on email. You must have read about our fabrics on different forums but the best would be for you to try them yourself.

We have upgraded our buttons inventory and included some exclusive Coconut and metal buttons as well. We also brought in some quality metal collar stays about which you will have some reviews soon as they are being sent to the customers now upon order. 

We hope that is satisfies your needs.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Checkerboard 13. Thanks for your review.


----------



## Randy Y

Checkerboard 13 said:


> I have been delinquent in posting a review of the re-made shirt I received from Natty.
> I've been overseas for a month (and still am.)
> 
> As everyone has mentioned, the customer service is exceptional. I can not think of a clothing manufacturer or merchant that is more responsive than Natty. The "chat" interaction during the ordering process is so good, it's difficult to believe.... as is Natty's willingness and ability to make changes to fit customer requests.
> 
> With the first shirt I received I was disappointed with the fused collar and cuffs, the cut of the collar and the fabric. Without my asking, Natty offered to re-make the shirt. (I can not imagine them being able to do this as a regular practice, but it is an excellent gesture for a company working to get a foothold in the market.)
> 
> For the remade shirt, I selected a different fabric, requested non-fused collar and cuffs, and sent a "pattern" for a different collar cut. My "pattern" was a none-too-sophisticated tracing of the collar of a shirt I own. I scanned it and sent it as a PDF, but had little hope that Natty could work from it very well.. nor get the cut and collar size right.
> 
> To my surprise when the shirt arrived, the collar was spot-on. The cut and size were perfect, and the non-fused collar and cuffs were far more to my liking. So was the fabric.
> 
> The fit of the original shirt was just about perfect. I had sent my measurements, and they got everything surprisingly right. The shoulders were "just there" so to be safe in case of shrinkage, I added half an inch to that measurement for the re-do. Somehow, there must have been a discrepancy in the cutting-to-measure with either the first or second shirt, because the shoulders on the re-do were at least a full inch wider, and a little too wide. I could live with that, but... sadly... another aspect of the cut makes the shirt almost unwearable: When submitting the measurements for the first shirt, there was an extra measurement selection for bicep measurement. That worked out fine the first time, but the same measurement submitted for the second shirt resulted in armholes that are so small that the fit is completely odd. The armholes are tight, but big puffs of extra fabric bunch up at the back, behind the sleeves.
> 
> I only tried the shirt out without laundering, and have sent it out to be laundered, but didn't have a chance to re-try it afterward. I doubt that will improve the fit, but will report back, if it does.
> 
> Other notes: there were dark "dots" in the centers of all the buttonholes, as though the positions were marked with a sharpie, and the marks were left behind. I do not know yet whether laundering will remove them. I also requested brass collar stays... which is a very nice additional option. Natty said they didn't have the size for my (custom) collar, but would send them when they did. The stays actually did arrive with the shirt... but were very crudely made. They did not have the sharp edges that I had mentioned disliking about the first stays, but the construction and material itself leave quite a bit to be desired: they alomst appear as though they were cut and hammered out of metal salvaged from an old truck radiator!
> 
> All in all, the responsiveness is wonderful, and aside from the problems I mentioned, I would likely be very happy with the shirt. Unfortunately, unless laundering changes the very odd fit, which appears to be due to the tiny armholes, the shirt will be unwearable, unless under a jacket that is never removed. This might not seem to be too bad, but why bother with a custom shirt, if the fit is not entirely excellent?


I had the "button dots" as well, but didn't think to mention it since they were hidden under the placket. I know our group here is a little more 'picky' than most, but I can't imagine it being close to profitable to do re-makes plus shipping on (at least) 50% of orders. Unless the cost of the shirt is ~$5. I'm going to continue to monitor reviews, but at $35/shirt I'd rather pay double and have it exactly right the first time.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

The dots on my shirt were in the centers of the buttonholes. The buttons would hide them, but I wonder why they would be there in the first place. (I'll see whether laundering removes them, once I'm back to the US.)

As for "right the first time," that is not likely with a custom shirt. There are bound to be some adjustments to be made... which is why some shirtmakers make sample shirts, and why it is always wise to order one shirt first, before committing to an order for several.

In my case, the first shirt was surprisingly close to being perfect, as far as fit. The items I was displeased with had nothing to do with fit. 

What was disappointing with the second shirt was that everything I disliked about the first shirt was remedied, but suddenly there were very strange fit problems, despite the measurements being almost exactly the same. Instead of dialing it in to perfection, we were suddenly way out in left field.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Si those are tailor pencil marks which is used to mark the button hole locations and they will definitely vanish out in first wash as all the tailoring material is always washable in first spot.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Natty Shirts said:


> Si those are tailor pencil marks which is used to mark the button hole locations and they will definitely vanish out in first wash as all the tailoring material is always washable in first spot.


Thank you for the explanation. I had guessed that it might be something like this, but had never encountered such marks on a finished shirt before, so did not know for certain.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Checkerboard
we have also upgraded the sizing module with many options and tutorials to avoid any confusions during measurements. We are upgrading our site with latest 3d Modelling software which will enable us to make 100% accurate preview of final product. This will be available as soon as the testing completes successfully.


----------



## JCam

Natty,

Thanks for the reply. What are you doing about addressing quality control issues? More specifically, consistency. From what I read, it appears that several people who have ordered multiple shirts have been getting them with all different measurements. Even Checkerboard 13 above talked about how his original shirt actually fitted better than the second version. I'm thinking about maybe getting seven or eight shirts, and would sure hope they all fitted the same!

Anyone else who purchased from Natty and have not reviewed them yet?



Natty Shirts said:


> JCam,
> First of all i would like to thank you for your interest in our product. Yes you are absolutely right that even our regular price for this shirt is cheaper than many custom shirts makers available in market but the point mainly is to get our foothold in the market. These fabrics are 100% A graded and acquired from some renowned companies which we can not mention here but you can get them on email. You must have read about our fabrics on different forums but the best would be for you to try them yourself.
> 
> We have upgraded our buttons inventory and included some exclusive Coconut and metal buttons as well. We also brought in some quality metal collar stays about which you will have some reviews soon as they are being sent to the customers now upon order.
> 
> We hope that is satisfies your needs.


----------



## Natty Shirts

JCam said:


> Natty,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. What are you doing about addressing quality control issues? More specifically, consistency. From what I read, it appears that several people who have ordered multiple shirts have been getting them with all different measurements. Even Checkerboard 13 above talked about how his original shirt actually fitted better than the second version. I'm thinking about maybe getting seven or eight shirts, and would sure hope they all fitted the same!
> 
> Anyone else who purchased from Natty and have not reviewed them yet?


Yes JCam,
We had to face this issue in past and update our system. Now you can see we have updated our size guide as well as our cutting system is now equipped with latest GGT cutting which has been made operational since 1st of this month. With this technology we are able to rectify this problem upto 99%. As far as QC is concerned you can read our reviews on many other forums as well. We have improved a lot and are continuously working on them. This is a guarantee that each and every individual pattern is cut and secured with precision. Further you can discuss with our online chat officers who will guide you about what changes we have made to improve our Quality and how we are dealing with these issues.


----------



## JCam

Ok then, I might just take the plunge...

Now, a few suggestions that would definitely help me, and probably others as well:

*Better descriptions. Each fabric option should clearly state the number of plys, the thread count, type of cotton (egyptian, pima, supima, sea island...), name of mill where it was weaved, and what weave is used. That is not always the case on your website. Just as you have the cotton/mercerized/Poly/texture/elasticity percentages, it would be really helpful if you added the other ones I mentioned.

* A way to filter by ply/thread/weave/color...

*More options of different weaves (thought I acknowledge you have been adding new fabrics constantly)



Natty Shirts said:


> Yes JCam,
> We had to face this issue in past and update our system. Now you can see we have updated our size guide as well as our cutting system is now equipped with latest GGT cutting which has been made operational since 1st of this month. With this technology we are able to rectify this problem upto 99%. As far as QC is concerned you can read our reviews on many other forums as well. We have improved a lot and are continuously working on them. This is a guarantee that each and every individual pattern is cut and secured with precision. Further you can discuss with our online chat officers who will guide you about what changes we have made to improve our Quality and how we are dealing with these issues.


----------



## coase

I have been concerned about reordering. My first shirt orders were not cut to the sizes I sent but were acceptable although a bit tight. If I order again, do I repeat the old order and assume that the new measurements will match exactly what I give them or do I try to guesstimate? I was hoping that if the first order had been spot on that we could then dial in the right measurements on the second. But in that sense the first order was wasted, because I usually treat the first order as a trial so that we can adjust the measurements for the future.


----------



## Natty Shirts

JCam said:


> Ok then, I might just take the plunge...
> 
> Now, a few suggestions that would definitely help me, and probably others as well:
> 
> *Better descriptions. Each fabric option should clearly state the number of plys, the thread count, type of cotton (egyptian, pima, supima, sea island...), name of mill where it was weaved, and what weave is used. That is not always the case on your website. Just as you have the cotton/mercerized/Poly/texture/elasticity percentages, it would be really helpful if you added the other ones I mentioned.
> 
> * A way to filter by ply/thread/weave/color...
> 
> *More options of different weaves (thought I acknowledge you have been adding new fabrics constantly)


Thanks for the suggestion JCam, a few of the mention points are always made available in description which you can see by clicking on the fabric and it will always be written under the zoom image. Yes the filters are missing which is the top priority and are under testing phase as we have developed a whole new preview software but as you know each and every thing in this world needs thorough testing. we have sent your note to the concerned department and you will see them coming up.


----------



## Natty Shirts

coase said:


> I have been concerned about reordering. My first shirt orders were not cut to the sizes I sent but were acceptable although a bit tight. If I order again, do I repeat the old order and assume that the new measurements will match exactly what I give them or do I try to guesstimate? I was hoping that if the first order had been spot on that we could then dial in the right measurements on the second. But in that sense the first order was wasted, because I usually treat the first order as a trial so that we can adjust the measurements for the future.


Sir be rest assured and try our new size guide. One thing we would suggest is you use your own shirt's size this time and get one replica of it. This is the best way to get 100% guaranteed fit you like, as we do not add any margins in this case. We also suggest to use the chat feature while ordering as it has been proven to be of great assistance.


----------



## Anthony Charton

I'm tempted as well- how does UK delivery work ? That I didn't find on your website.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Anthony Charton said:


> I'm tempted as well- how does UK delivery work ? That I didn't find on your website.


We are sorry sir, due to rapid changes in all areas of customer services we couldn't update this info on our website. Thanks for pointing out and we will update this as well. We have same $15 flat delivery charges for US/ Canada/ UK. If you need any more info do contact the chat officers or send us PM and we are here to assist you all.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Father's Day Special:
CUSTOMIZE YOUR WARDROBE WITH A UNIQUE 100% SUPIMA COTTON FABRIC FEEL THE TEXTURE AND SMOOTHNESS OF LUXURY. 








24 New Super Fine Cotton Fabrics added today. Visit Natty Shirts and book your order before 16th June 2013.


----------



## Watchman

Hello. I am new to the forum but I went out on a limb and ordered some Natty shirts over a few months time and I will say that they are a very good company to work with.

Some fabrics are better than others but all are a great value. The color schemes are not as versatile as Charles Tyrwhitt for example but they are still a great deal.

These were my first MTM shirts but I will say that I have been very happy and would order again and probably will order again. The only thing is that the french cuff on one of my shirts is not as wide as I would like, but once again, the customer service is so good that if you asked them to make it a certain way they would gladly do it.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Last 2 days of Father's day special have started. Limited stocks left, Hurry up and visit Natty Shirts and book your custom dress shirts for $22.99 only.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Last day of Father's day special has started. Limited stocks left, Hurry up and visit Natty Shirts and book your for $22.99 only.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Natty Shirts said:


> Last day of Father's day special has started. Limited stocks left, Hurry up and visit Natty Shirts and book your for $22.99 only.


Last 12 hours...


----------



## Natty Shirts

Get free shipping on purchase of 3 shirts only. Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Get free shipping on purchase of 3 shirts only. Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.


----------



## tocqueville

So, is there a consensus now as to the better fabrics?


----------



## Checkerboard 13

tocqueville said:


> So, is there a consensus now as to the better fabrics?


The fabric of my second shirt was more to my liking than the first, but I would have to agree with a previous poster, that in my opinion, they still do not approach the quality of the online discount shirt merchants (TML, and the like.)


----------



## Natty Shirts

You can check our recent reviews on many more forums about our new range of Supima cotton fabrics and will find out how we have updated our inventory.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Summer Fiesta about to finish*









Sales is about to finish. Limited stocks left.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Last week of summer fiesta has started...


----------



## Natty Shirts

Last 3 days remaining.


----------



## FightinTxAg

*My Experience with Natty Shirts
*
I apologize for the lengthy post, but I wanted to provide a detailed summary of my experience with Natty Shirts. There were some positives, but there were enough issues along the way that I'd probably be reluctant to order from them again.

Making My Selections
I definitely wanted a light blue broadcloth shirt, but I'd read from reviews here that Natty's "sky broad" material was very thin and see-through. During a chat online, Natty told me that they have 2 versions of broadcloth available, including a thicker version that is not at all see-through. So when placing my order online, I selected the sky broad material and included a comment that I wanted the thicker of the two broadcloth fabrics. I was also informed during the process that one of the fabrics that I wanted--"pink and blue twin"--was not available, even though it was displayed online as "in stock" and continued to be for over a week after I placed my order. I selected instead a striped fabric call "peach and purple." All of that is to say, in some cases, the website might not accurately reflect fabric availability.

Placing My Order Online
I originally intended to purchase 3 shirts, but decided to spring for 5 so I could take advantage of evaluating the fit of a trial-fit shirt. On May 25, I placed my order online. I had some trouble adding one shirt to my cart because the "Design It" link actually took me to a page where I could enter my specifications, but for the wrong fabric. I ultimately got the correct shirt added to my cart by deciphering the fabric code based on the name of the online image, and then substituting that code into the url of the page where you can enter your specifications.

On May 26, I got an email stating that none of the specifications I entered online came through with my order. I composed an email in response detailing all of my selected fabrics, dimensions, options, and comments for each of the 5 shirts. Natty then emailed me a link where I could view all of the information. I sent a reply email confirming that it accurately reflected my order.

Apparently, the technical issue that caused Natty not to receive the specifications for my order also made it impossible to track the status of my order. Throughout the process, I'd have to occasionally email or enter the online chat to inquire about my order status. Natty was always prompt and polite with its response. I'd usually find out that the order had already shipped and be given the DHL tracking information. It would have been nice if the system had worked properly so that I could find out my status and tracking information by looking at my account online, or an email alert would've been even better.

My Test-Fit Shirt
Per my request, my test-fit shirt was made of the sky broad material so I could evaluate the spread collar and "see-through" aspects of the shirt. Natty also was to include swatches of the other 4 materials I ultimately selected.

Natty shipped my test-fit shirt from Pakistan on May 31, and it arrived June 4. Unfortunately, only 3 of the swatches were in the package. I'm not sure if Natty failed to include the 4[SUP]th[/SUP] swatch, or if one of the customs inspectors lost it. (The packaging had been torn open and inspected, which is understandable for shipments coming from Pakistan.)

The sleeves on my test fit shirt were nearly 2 inches longer than I'd specified. Natty requested that I send pictures demonstrating that the shirt was non-conforming. I think this was mostly a reasonable request to validate my complaint, and I quickly obliged. After sending pictures showing a measuring tape on each sleeve, Natty agreed to remake the sky broad shirt and ship it to me along with the other 4 shirts. The problem with this, which later became apparent, is that I didn't get to test-fit a shirt made to my specified sleeve length.

The Rest of My Order
On June 8, I received an email notifying me that the "peach and purple" fabric, which I'd selected because "pink and blue twin" was unavailable, was also unavailable because Natty's latest shipment of the fabric had some defect. I inquired again as to the availability of my first choice, the "pink and blue twin," because the website still showed it as being available. Again, Natty informed me that it was not available despite its presence on the website. I was at a loss because none of the other fabrics appealed to me. Natty emailed me photos of some more options not depicted online at the time, and I selected a shirt that now shows up online as "office herringbone." I believe this is a more expensive fabric than what I'd originally selected, but Natty did not charge more for this substitution. I think this was fair given the situation.

On June 18, four of my shirts shipped. On June 20, my remade test-fit shirt in "sky broad" shipped. The pattern of the "multicheckered white" shirt is my absolute favorite, but the fabric is VERY easily wrinkled. You can iron it, and by the time you've finished, the part you started with is already quite wrinkled. Twenty minutes after putting it on, there are horribly deep creases all over it. It's a real shame because, like I said, I absolutely love the pattern.

The Sleeve Problem
It appears that all of the shirts are made to my specification, but my specification resulted in sleeves that are just a bit too short.

I've raised this issue with Natty, and their ordinarily friendly service has deteriorated to being a bit testy. They simply repeat the mantra that the shirts are made to my specification. Of course, that's true. And the issue is certainly not all their fault. Consequently, I didn't expect them to necessarily remake my shirts for free.

But, they could at least humor me by acknowledging that their failure to provide the test-fit shirt has contributed to the problem. Had the test-fit shirt been made and QC'd properly, the fact that my specified sleeve length was faulty would've been identified much sooner. I _thought_ that was the entire purpose of the test-fit shirt, to identify issues with my specifications before I had 5 ill-fitting shirts on my hands. Instead, my test-fit shirt only served the purpose of identifying Natty's manufacturing defect. I'm not sure if they don't understand this point because of a language barrier or what. But they've basically laid all of the blame on me.

After 3+ emails of goading, they've begrudgingly agreed to remake my shirts for 50% of the original cost, but not before telling me my "way of doing business is not professional." I think the offer is mostly fair, even if the attitude isn't. But I do wonder why they didn't make that offer up front when Natty's website indicates that a remake for 50% is the standard policy anyway.



> If you opt to have all five shirts made without first creating a fit shirt, the sale will be considered final with no refunds or remake. However, we will gladly tweak your pattern and remake the shirts at 50% of the cost plus shipping fees.


https://www.nattyshirts.com/return-policy.php

Conclusion
I'm now trying to decide whether it's worth having them remake the shirts, or just eat the loss. If I have them remade, I'll be into the 5 shirts for about $53 each, which is really not a good deal. Plus, one of the five shirts is practically unwearable due to the fabric's proneness to wrinkle. The experience to this point indicates that further delays and availability issues are likely if I elect to have them remake all 5 shirts. And to top it off, the relationship seems to have broken down to a certain extent.

If I do have them remade, I'll follow up on this thread.


----------



## Natty Shirts

First of all we would like to thank you for such long review. As this is your very own experience of Natty's return policy whereas we do have number of reviews regarding return of shirts and would refer to them where we never even asked to send shirts back or pay any peny. Yes we do require pictures to show our production unit the issue which need attention.

*" Trial Shirt Remakes*
You are given the option of receiving a fit shirt first to confirm the size. If you opt to have all five shirts made without first creating a fit shirt, the sale will be considered  final with no refunds or remake. However, we will gladly tweak your pattern and remake the shirts at 50% of the cost plus shipping fees."

This is the case of not fulfilling the demanded specifications and you have yourself mentioned that *ALL OF YOUR SHIRTS WERE* *MADE AS PER YOUR SPECIFICATIONS* and the issue as per our information from support officer was not raised due to misunderstanding but your email stating that *our behavior might be different if you would put a review online* and this was stated as non professional way of doing business.

We have stated everywhere that we do not take feedback on our site but request independent reviews over sites other than our just to prove that we do not forge the reviews.

You were sent one shirt as trial and you replied very precisely to change your sleeves with new specifications and *never ever requested another remake first to try the shirt again but to change the sleeves with new specifications only*.

Last and most important part is *"the relationship seems to have broken down to a certain extent"*, sir we assure you that Natty never ever breaks the relationship with its customers. You being our customer is as important as you were at the day you placed your order. Any of these posts and email exchange does not change anything at all. We would request all further discussion in private.


----------



## romeo

Just wanted to put some feedback on my recent order with Natty Shirts.










I ordered this shirt in Band collar as i wanted to test this collar. I would say the delivery time and price are exceptional. Yes i did have some problem with fabric image and was little reluctant but it ended well. I can not comment on anyone's experience but will only say that my experience with Natty was very good and i would definitely be ordering again. The customer service as commented by many fellow forum members was in my case very prompt and accommodating which made me confident on my purchase. Thumbs up and keep up the good work.


----------



## Natty Shirts

romeo said:


> Just wanted to put some feedback on my recent order with Natty Shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered this shirt in Band collar as i wanted to test this collar. I would say the delivery time and price are exceptional. Yes i did have some problem with fabric image and was little reluctant but it ended well. I can not comment on anyone's experience but will only say that my experience with Natty was very good and i would definitely be ordering again. The customer service as commented by many fellow forum members was in my case very prompt and accommodating which made me confident on my purchase. Thumbs up and keep up the good work.


We are obliged.


----------



## Natty Shirts

last 12 hours of sales remaining. Last chance to get free shipping on purchase of 3 or more shirts. Hurry up and get a custom made shirt starting from $22.99 only.


----------



## Natty Shirts

"Natty Shirts, your custom shirt maker, is offering a fantastic Independence Day Special, exclusively for Fedora Lounge members! This is a one time deal.
All custom made shirts are now $19.99- only till July 5th! One of the biggest sales of the summer. Visit Natty Shirts and book your order today to take advantage of our Independence Day Special!"






​


----------



## Natty Shirts

*End Of Summer Sales*

With August comes the winding down of the summer season, and we are kicking off our end of Summer sale! All shirts in inventory are now 50% off... Order three or more shirts and we will ship them to your door FREE! 
​We are also introducing a new service for FOOTBALL FANS! 
Dress your half-price dress shirt with the team logo of your choice, hand made and hand stitched to your shirt!

Visit Natty Shirts


----------



## Natty Shirts

Summer End Sales. Visit Natty Shirts and enjoy 50% Off and free shipping.​


----------



## adoucett

This is a comment I'm putting out there as a friendly suggestion, to try to improve your website and the overall appeal of the business.

I *strongly* suggest attempting to improve the grammar and spelling that appears on your site. Not only does it give off a unprofessional look, but it kind of scares me a little that it hasn't been checked more thoroughly. I understand this isn't a US based operation, but the website should not look like it is written by a 4th grader. Having these errors (from my perspective) drastically reduces my willingness to put down money ordering from this company. I'm sure others feel the same way. You can probably hire someone to rewrite all the copy on the site for less than the cost of the first 5 customers you lost because it's written in Engrish.

Examples:

on the "About" page



> * These patterns are constructed to give the shirts a unique fitting .since these shirts take into account every curve and proportion of the body*.





> *True Custom Fitting Most important factor in going for Custom / Tailor Made Dress Shirt is having odd size. *





> *These days, men are also insecure of being too thin these days. *


On the "Quality" page



> *Computers are the dumbest machines which can never match the human brain's working as the flow of fabric patterns all over the shirt can only be managed through humen.*


----------



## TSWalker

adoucett said:


> This is a comment I'm putting out there as a friendly suggestion, to try to improve your website and the overall appeal of the business.
> 
> I *strongly* suggest attempting to improve the grammar and spelling that appears on your site. Not only does it give off a unprofessional look, but it kind of scares me a little that it hasn't been checked more thoroughly. I understand this isn't a US based operation, but the website should not look like it is written by a 4th grader. Having these errors (from my perspective) drastically reduces my willingness to put down money ordering from this company. I'm sure others feel the same way. You can probably hire someone to rewrite all the copy on the site for less than the cost of the first 5 customers you lost because it's written in Engrish.


I would be willing to volunteer my services in exchange for a couple of shirts. To confess, I'm one of "the first 5".


----------



## nateo

I've seen native-born speakers make websites with more grammatical and spelling errors. I find the "Engrish" charming, and if it keeps the price of the shirts down, that's good news for me.


----------



## Natty Shirts

View attachment 8600

Book your order for $27.99 with
Free shipping on every order of 
3 or more shirts. Get a trial 
shirt sent first to ensure the fit
on every order of 5 or more shirts.
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order
right now.​


----------



## Acct2000

I'd like to compliment them. They were really helpful with me.

When I had a difficult time navigating the site, someone came on the chat window and got me through the transaction. (I can be an internet Gilligan sometimes; my having trouble on the site is probably not a reflection on the site.) They were really helpful and when I mis-measured my back, they helped me to get a correct measurement even correcting me twice before I finally got it.

They gave me excellent customer service and even if English was not the person's first language, they were very patient and helpful. We communicated well. I'll bet anything that my first shirt fits and if it doesn't, it's because I'm not a professional measurer, certainly not because of anything they did. I'm really looking forward to my first shirt!


----------



## Acct2000

The first shirt came to my office and it fits fine! Many thanks to Natty Shirts!


----------



## ErnstStavroBlofeld

Quick question for Natty Shirts,

Do you have slim fitting shirts available?

Much thanks!

ESB,


----------



## Natty Shirts

ErnstStavroBlofeld said:


> Quick question for Natty Shirts,
> 
> Do you have slim fitting shirts available?
> 
> Much thanks!
> 
> ESB,


Thanks for your interest. This is the beauty of MTM shirts that you can get as much slim fit as you want. You can get any fitting from slim to loose. We have all the fitting options available.


----------



## TsAr

I have left an email and also sent a personal message but no reply as yet?


----------



## Natty Shirts

TsAr said:


> I have left an email and also sent a personal message but no reply as yet?


Please check your junk/ spam folder as well for reply email.


----------



## TsAr

Got a reply....I am in the process of ordering some shirts, up till now I have found the customer service very prompt and courteous.


----------



## Natty Shirts

TsAr said:


> Got a reply....I am in the process of ordering some shirts, up till now I have found the customer service very prompt and courteous.


Thanks for the complements. This is a big saving sales going on these days and we hope you will also enjoy the discounted price and free shipping like many others. Visit Natty Shirts and book your order today to avail this great offer.


----------



## Natty Shirts

12 New Fabrics Added Today. Visit and book your 
Custom Made Dress Shirts for $27.99 only and enjoy
Free Shipping on order of 3 shirts. Natty Shirts - Sales
Ending sooooooooon.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Visit and book your 
Custom Made Dress Shirts for $27.99 only and enjoy
Free Shipping on order of 3 shirts. Natty Shirts - Sales
Ending sooooooooon.​


----------



## drew4392

I ordered 6 shirts yesterday. I'll be sure to post a review as soon as they are received.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Labour Day Special*









On this *LABOUR DAY* Natty gives you some more

*Buy any five (5) shirts and get sixth shirt for FREE*
*Or*
*Buy any three (3) shirts and get FREE Shipping*​


----------



## Natty Shirts

*1920'S Collar Style now available on demand*








Natty Proudly introduces 1920's spear point collar styles.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Custom Made Shirts Starting from $27.99 With
Free Shipping on order of 3 or more shirts. Visit
Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

​


----------



## Natty Shirts

View attachment 8728


50% Off & Free Shipping on every purchase 
Of 3 Or More Shirts. Visit *Natty Shirts* & book
your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

10 New Fabrics added today.
50% Off & Free Shipping on every purchase 
Of 3 Or More Shirts. Visit *Natty Shirts* & book
your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

50% Off & Free Shipping on every purchase
Of 3 Or More Shirts. Visit *Natty Shirts* & book
your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

50% Off & Free Shipping on every purchase
Of 3 Or More Shirts. Visit *Natty Shirts* & book
your order now.​


----------



## Bjorn

Is it really 50% off if they always cost around 25$? Or are they 12.50?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Natty Shirts

Bjorn said:


> Is it really 50% off if they always cost around 25$? Or are they 12.50?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Sir it is 50% off and the current price after 50% discount is $27.99 which is gone go up after this campaign. The sales were launched on this forum for the first time and were never offered before. This campaign has been kept alive for this month due to heavy requests from new users on daily basis.


----------



## Natty Shirts




----------



## Natty Shirts

Visit Natty Shirts and book your very own Custom Dress Shirts for 
$27.99 Only and get Free shipping on every order of 3 or more 
shirts. So hurry up and book your order now.​


----------



## Diversification

Natty customers, I need some help from you before I go to customer service. I placed my order (6 shirts) at the end of March and received my first shirt in just over the advertised time frame. The shirt had a few things that needed to be corrected:


I ordered a split yoke and received a regular one.
The neck was a touch large (after measuring the collar itself, it appears this is my fault)
The shirt is too baggy through the chest & waist (I did measure my chest and waist correctly, so I think this is an issue of Natty leaving more buffer-room than I'd like).
The classic spread collar had too much of a flare/taper as it approached the collar points (please see this imgur-hosted diagram). In other words, the collar height increased too rapidly and with too much curvature as it got close to the collar points.
The collar stitching was too far from the edge - it will definitely cause the collar to curl, even with proper care and ironing.

*Here's what I need before I contact customer service:*


Since March, has Natty changed how much extra room they leave in the chest and waist? I'm trying to figure out how to convey the appropriate chest and waist measurements. The first time I gave them my actual chest and waist measurements and it came back too big. I need about 2 or 3 less inches around the chest and waist - do I decrease my original measurements or just tell them to tighten the chest and waist 2 to 3 inches? My instinct is the former, since they really have no way of recalling how they cut the shirt they sent me.
Has the classic spread collar or the wide spread collar been changed since March? If so, how? If not, how do I go about verbalizing how I want the flare/taper to be reduced? Again, please see diagram.
Has anyone else had success with moving the stitching close enough that it's not right on the edge, but it still prevents collar-curl? How did you direct customer support in order to get this done correctly?
How much do the collars shrink when washed? How much do the sleeves and the rest of the shirts shrink when washed? I know they advertise no shrinkage, but early reports seemed to indicate there may be a bit of shrinking...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Natty Shirts

Diversification,
We should not be the first one to answer as you wanted Natty Customers not Natty, but just wanted to clarify a few points.
We do keep one pattern for each customer and you can ask for your final measurements prepared at that time and assess what changes do you need.

1- Natty's margins which are added in case of body sizes are same as they were which are 4" for slim fit, 5" for regular fit and 6" for loose fit.
So now when you want to decrease the size you can simply ask for the change by mentioning the size difference to be made in your pattern.
2- The pattern of collars are still same and if you need some special instructions to be followed you can simply send this diagram or an image of collar you want to support with your order id in it and it will be replicated.
3- Yes many of our customers request edge stitching on collar and cuffs and hope someone will definitely put the feedback here. Our opinion is yes it will help your curling issue. Since march we have made a few changes like using some inner bones to avoid curling as well.
4- Hope that someone will provide you feedback here.

We hope you will now have a better idea.


----------



## romeo

Diversificaion i had exactly same issue of fitting and upon contact Natty asked me to send some pictures. Which i did and they made some adjustments based on those images and finally they were able to nail the perfect fitting for me. They did sent me one remake for the one they sent as trial (As per their deal of 5 at that time) and all i had to do was to send first one to charity. i have been using their shirts for some time now and have bought 9 of them. i felt a tad shrinkage in chest area of 2 shirts which is not a big deal in my opinion. I have since then tried 2 more companies and now am sure that these guys know their job well.


----------



## Diversification

Thanks romeo! I take it you didn't experience any shrinkage in the collar or the sleeves? Those places are my main concerns.


----------



## romeo

Diversification said:


> Thanks romeo! I take it you didn't experience any shrinkage in the collar or the sleeves? Those places are my main concerns.


Yes Diversification I did not feel any shrinkage in those areas but I would suggest you to check with Natty as in my case they had this description of 0% shrinkage on those fabrics.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thank you Romeo for your positive feedback.


----------



## Diversification

Seems like there are conflicting reports on shrinking. I had another forum member respond to a PM I sent. Apparently he had his collar shrink a tiny bit and the sleeves shrink about half an inch.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Sir, the best thing would be if you can simply wash your shirt.


----------



## Diversification

Don't I need to return it unwashed and unworn to get the remake?


----------



## Natty Shirts

No sir no problem at all, and we would request you to take the further conversation to private please.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Last 4 days of sales are left*








Last 4 days of sales left. Come hurry up and book your very 
own 100% Cotton custom dress shirts for $27.99 at 
Natty Shirts and enjoy free shipping on every order
of 3 or more shirts.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Last 48 hours of sales left. Come hurry up and book your very 
own 100% Cotton custom dress shirts for $27.99 at 
Natty Shirts and enjoy free shipping on every order
of 3 or more shirts.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Last 20 hours of sales left. Come hurry up and book your very 
own 100% Cotton custom dress shirts for $27.99 at 
Natty Shirts and enjoy free shipping on every order
of 3 or more shirts.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

NATTY PRESENT'S

HOLIDAYS SPECIAL 84 days left before

ALL CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRTS FOR AN AMAZING PRICE CHRISTMAS

$ 29.99 ( EXCLUDING NON IRON & ITALIAN )

BUY 3 0R MORE GET FREE SHIPPING sale ends December 31st 2013.
GIVE A PERSONAL TOUCH BY GIVING YOUR LOVED ONE A

CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRT. 
NEW FABRICS ADDED TODAY.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

NATTY PRESENT'S
HOLIDAYS SPECIAL 84 days left before 
ALL CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRTS FOR AN AMAZING PRICE CHRISTMAS
$ 29.99 ( EXCLUDING NON IRON & ITALIAN )
BUY 3 0R MORE GET FREE SHIPPING sale ends December 31st 2013.
GIVE A PERSONAL TOUCH BY GIVING YOUR LOVED ONE A 
CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRT. 
NEW FABRICS ADDED TODAY.​


----------



## tchip13

my shirt showed up today, extremely fast. I ordered it on 9-24-13 very late at night, about 11:00pm EST. at the time, online chat was available and very helpful. i ordered using body measurements. I have an extremely tough time finding shirts because i am 6'4 240 lbs with wide shoulders, long torso and, at 43, the middle is expanding more than i would like. lol

My order was a white herringbone shirt, french cuffs, classic spread collar, side pleats on the back, round pocket, round bottom. 
I am pretty pleased with it. my only issues are this: the sleeves are long, by about 1/2 an inch. I measured the sleeves and they are just as I asked so it looks like either I measured my shoulders wrong, or they got it wron. Since my wife was helping me measure while she was trying to watch some abominable Real Housewives show, I am betting on my measurements being off. My right wrist cuff (no watch side) is pretty tight. Again, I'm not sure who is at fault. It is hanging to dry right now after a wash so I will re-measure the shirt. The white shirt is just slightly translucent, but not bad at all especially since I always wear an undershirt. Also, after ordering, I tried to ask the online chat guys a question a couple of times but they never got back to me.

For $27.99 + the $15 shipping i definately got my moneys worth. I will be ordering more, probably tonight or tomorrow. I am not the expert that some of you are, I wear a suit to work every day and try to look not only my best but better than everyone else, but I am thrilled with it. As soon as i can figure out how to add some pictures i will, this is only my 2nd post on the forum.

https://postimg.org/image/yuvgik4sz/
https://postimg.org/image/asemnoo5v/
https://postimg.org/image/vdtefl5qr/

Tim


----------



## Natty Shirts

NATTY PRESENT'S
HOLIDAYS SPECIAL 
ALL CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRTS FOR AN AMAZING PRICE CHRISTMAS
$ 29.99 ( EXCLUDING NON IRON & ITALIAN )
BUY 3 0R MORE GET FREE SHIPPING sale ends December 31st 2013.
GIVE A PERSONAL TOUCH BY GIVING YOUR LOVED ONE A 
CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRT. 
NEW FABRICS ADDED TODAY.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

NATTY PRESENT'S
HOLIDAYS SPECIAL 
ALL CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRTS FOR AN AMAZING PRICE CHRISTMAS
$ 29.99 ( EXCLUDING NON IRON & ITALIAN )
BUY 3 0R MORE GET FREE SHIPPING sale ends December 31st 2013.
GIVE A PERSONAL TOUCH BY GIVING YOUR LOVED ONE A 
CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRT. 
NEW FABRICS ADDED TODAY.​


----------



## romeo

I need some 1920's collar? how can I order one as I only have some images?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Romeo it is very easy and you can simply send us the images along or mention them in additional requirements box. If you find it difficult you can contact our online chat officer for further assistance.


----------



## Natty Shirts

100% Super fine cotton Custom Made Shirts for $29.99 only Natty Shirts


----------



## Diversification

I just officially put Natty to the test. I've re-opened my order from March with an email featuring 3 pages of instructions. I tried to be very clear about what I wanted (I literally made two tables to match the website input parameters and I included two diagrams for clarity), but it's still very involved. After sending the email, I jumped on the website's chat and verified that it was received and requested it be escalated to the higher support tier (they have 2 tiers) given the nature of my requests. I've been told that it will take no more than 8 -12 hours to hear back from support on the email.

I will be very interested to see how everything is handled. Questions at the forefront of my mind are
1) Will they still have all the fabrics that I originally ordered? If not, how will that be handled?
2) Will they remake the first shirt and ship it by itself again before making the rest of the order?
3) Will they have my individual pattern saved in the system still or will they need to work off of my body measurements?
4) How will the new shirt turn out? There are a lot of changes; if they're made as directed, it should yield nearly perfect fitting shirts.

Anyway, I plan on doing a full review. I've asked you guys for a lot of insight and help throughout the process, so I figure I should return the favor.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Yes diversification, we do have 2 tiers of customer support and normally our first row officers are designated the powers to make decisions but if some issue may occur which needs more attention, our second tier is notified. Yes it won't take long in routine as this is not a decision which is difficult but the understanding of those docs is more important if the production can fully understand it or not.

1- yes we do keep all the fabrics ordered by customers on hold for that particular order.
2- It all depends as we only send one trial and only in some cases where management decides we send another trial.
3- Yes we do keep patterns saved with us for each customer.
4- You will see yourself how well we follow the instructions.



Diversification said:


> I just officially put Natty to the test. I've re-opened my order from March with an email featuring 3 pages of instructions. I tried to be very clear about what I wanted (I literally made two tables to match the website input parameters and I included two diagrams for clarity), but it's still very involved. After sending the email, I jumped on the website's chat and verified that it was received and requested it be escalated to the higher support tier (they have 2 tiers) given the nature of my requests. I've been told that it will take no more than 8 -12 hours to hear back from support on the email.
> 
> I will be very interested to see how everything is handled. Questions at the forefront of my mind are
> 1) Will they still have all the fabrics that I originally ordered? If not, how will that be handled?
> 2) Will they remake the first shirt and ship it by itself again before making the rest of the order?
> 3) Will they have my individual pattern saved in the system still or will they need to work off of my body measurements?
> 4) How will the new shirt turn out? There are a lot of changes; if they're made as directed, it should yield nearly perfect fitting shirts.
> 
> Anyway, I plan on doing a full review. I've asked you guys for a lot of insight and help throughout the process, so I figure I should return the favor.


----------



## andydallas

I just ordered two shirts and am really looking forward to a shirt that fits my body and my neck!


----------



## Natty Shirts

andydallas said:


> I just ordered two shirts and am really looking forward to a shirt that fits my body and my neck!


Thanks for considering our product andydallas and we hope to satisfy your need.


----------



## Chevo

I purchased three Natty Shirts last March and I absolutely love them! The folks worked with me and I got what I wanted.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Chevo said:


> I purchased three Natty Shirts last March and I absolutely love them! The folks worked with me and I got what I wanted.


Thank you Chevo for your positive feedback. We hope to serve our customers better.


----------



## Natty Shirts

What can be more personal than a personalized dress shirt
Send gift of custom made shirts to your loved ones and show
your love. Natty offers wide range of shirts starting from $29.99
and free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts only.​


----------



## aprof

"Natty", 

Thanks for participating here.

Some quick experiences / suggestions. I have odd body proportions so I have to buy custom dress shirts. I've ordered 8 shirts from Natty this year, and for the price -- averaged about $25/shirt with shipping given specials -- I've been quite happy overall. Very, very quick turnaround relative to most services, and they do seem very willing to follow special instructions. Great service attitude.

On areas for improvement:

1. Fabrics have been fine, but definitely not as nice as what I've gotten in the $100-$125 range at ProperCloth or MyTailor (Hemrajani). At 1/4th the price per shirt, I'm OK with that! But if Natty offered some significantly nicer fabrics for $50-75/shirt, I'd be very interested. By not as nice, I mean a bit on the thin side, not as luxurious-feeling. 

2. Really wish Natty had a wider selection of basic business solids! Both more options in colors, and in fabric thickness/weave. I tend towards opaque twills for white shirts, for example, as I hate undershirt see-thru with thin fabrics, but do want dressier and softer than oxford cloth. But right now, Natty only has a single broadcloth and a royal oxford in plain white right now. Assuming the shirt by 'tchip' above is Natty's white broadcloth, that is WAY too thin for my taste.

Likewise, having plenty of options in the basic light blues (some more grey-blue, some more sky, super-light, kinda light, choice of twill, end-on-end, etc) would be useful. Much of their catalog are colorful stripes/grids that don't work in the traditional US office environment i'm in.

3. As others have noted, their collar stay holes are too small! It looks like they use plastic stays they've trimmed down, but all of the other brass and plastic ones I have are too wide to fit! I've never seen any other OTR or custom shirt with that issue; Natty seems to use a uniquely narrow slot. Please update that pattern!

4. Worksmanship is fine overall. I did get 1 of 3 button-down shirts where the collar point buttons were misaligned (i.e., not symmetrical in vertical or horizontal position). That wasn't worth a return since a local tailor could fix that for a few bucks, but on the other hand it was an obvious misalignment and should have been caught. Again, for the price happy with workmanship but some room to improve.

Again, Natty has been a good find for me, but since they asked, my thoughts on how they could get even more of my business.


----------



## Natty Shirts

aprof,
we are thankful for such a detailed analysis and have well noted these suggestions. We are trying to acquire some medium to thicker grades of 100% cotton fabrics. We will definitely look into this collar stay issue as well. Again we are thankful for letting us know about these improvement areas.


----------



## andydallas

From what I have read, its 7 business days in production, then approximately how long does shipping take (US)?

andy


----------



## Natty Shirts

andydallas said:


> From what I have read, its 7 business days in production, then approximately how long does shipping take (US)?
> andy


Complete time including delivery should be 7-10 days and if you want to know exact delivery time of your order, you can contact the online chat officer or email to [email protected]


----------



## Natty Shirts

NATTY PRESENT'S

HOLIDAYS SPECIAL 
ALL CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRTS FOR AN AMAZING PRICE CHRISTMAS
$ 29.99 ( EXCLUDING NON IRON & ITALIAN )
BUY 3 0R MORE GET FREE SHIPPING
GIVE A PERSONAL TOUCH BY GIVING YOUR LOVED ONE A 
CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRT. 
NEW FABRICS ADDED TODAY.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

HOLIDAYS SPECIAL
ALL CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRTS FOR AN AMAZING PRICE
$ 29.99 ( EXCLUDING NON IRON & ITALIAN ) at Natty
BUY 3 0R MORE GET FREE SHIPPING
GIVE A PERSONAL TOUCH BY GIVING YOUR LOVED ONE A
CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRT.​


----------



## andydallas

I got my first two shirt in late yesterday, overall I like the shirts, my only complaint is with the cuffs,,I ordered button cuffs, but it is very easy to see that the cuffs started out as linked cuffs (slits on each side), they just sewed the buttons over the 'slit'. on one side I ironed one and will wear it to see,,but that looks pretty obvious when I look at them

andy


----------



## Natty Shirts

andydallas said:


> I got my first two shirt in late yesterday, overall I like the shirts, my only complaint is with the cuffs,,I ordered button cuffs, but it is very easy to see that the cuffs started out as linked cuffs (slits on each side), they just sewed the buttons over the 'slit'. on one side I ironed one and will wear it to see,,but that looks pretty obvious when I look at them
> 
> andy


We are sorry andydallas but this is not a mistake but a routine and was discussed in this thread as well as in one mentioned under

https://www.thefedoralounge.com/sho...r-Only-24-99&p=1621423&viewfull=1#post1621423

This option is called convertible cuff option and we provide it in all one button cuff options as you can use links with them. You can avoid this by simply asking the support dept.


----------



## Matt S

Natty Shirts said:


> We are sorry andydallas but this is not a mistake but a routine and was discussed in this thread as well as in one mentioned under
> 
> https://www.thefedoralounge.com/sho...r-Only-24-99&p=1621423&viewfull=1#post1621423
> 
> This option is called convertible cuff option and we provide it in all one button cuff options as you can use links with them. You can avoid this by simply asking the support dept.


I don't see it mentioned on the website as a convertible cuff. It doesn't matter what was written on the forums. The customer did not select a convertible cuff.


----------



## Diversification

I can definitely sympathize with both sides here. When I received my first shirt, I was surprised by the convertible cuffs, but I actually liked them so it turned out to be a good thing. That said convertible cuffs aren't exactly the norm, so I can see how this might cause some issues, especially because I didn't see anything about it on the website. If it was discussed in a forum with this particular user, I suppose that compounds the issue further.


----------



## andydallas

it's not a "big deal", I just don't like the look in case I ever unbutton my cuffs.

What has others experience been about shrinking? I sent one shirt to the cleaners this morning, I will send it a couple of times to see if there is any shrinkage before ordering any more shirts,,,overall the fit is very good, I may make some slight modifications to my measurements, but that's no the fault of Natty, I think part of it is how I use to a shirt fitting (a little more room in the shoulders)


----------



## Diversification

Andy, I polled people here and on Dappered. Both places had/have Natty threads, so I got decent responses. Unfortunately, those responses were all over the board; some people experienced shrinking, others didn't.


----------



## andydallas

Diversification said:


> Andy, I polled people here and on Dappered. Both places had/have Natty threads, so I got decent responses. Unfortunately, those responses were all over the board; some people experienced shrinking, others didn't.


Thanks, I'll run them through the cleaners a couple of times before ordering any more just to see if they shrink


----------



## Matt S

andydallas said:


> it's not a "big deal", I just don't like the look in case I ever unbutton my cuffs.
> 
> What has others experience been about shrinking? I sent one shirt to the cleaners this morning, I will send it a couple of times to see if there is any shrinkage before ordering any more shirts,,,overall the fit is very good, I may make some slight modifications to my measurements, but that's no the fault of Natty, I think part of it is how I use to a shirt fitting (a little more room in the shoulders)


My shirt shrank half an inch in the neck. They said the shirts don't shrink so I wasn't happy when the neck arrived too large, but it shrank down to just the right size.


----------



## romeo

Mine didn't shrink  I did made some modifications later but that was not for shrinkage.


----------



## Randy Y

aprof said:


> "Natty",
> 
> Thanks for participating here.
> 
> Some quick experiences / suggestions. I have odd body proportions so I have to buy custom dress shirts. I've ordered 8 shirts from Natty this year, and for the price -- averaged about $25/shirt with shipping given specials -- I've been quite happy overall. Very, very quick turnaround relative to most services, and they do seem very willing to follow special instructions. Great service attitude.
> 
> On areas for improvement:
> 
> 1. Fabrics have been fine, but definitely not as nice as what I've gotten in the $100-$125 range at ProperCloth or MyTailor (Hemrajani). At 1/4th the price per shirt, I'm OK with that! But if Natty offered some significantly nicer fabrics for $50-75/shirt, I'd be very interested. By not as nice, I mean a bit on the thin side, not as luxurious-feeling.
> 
> 2. Really wish Natty had a wider selection of basic business solids! Both more options in colors, and in fabric thickness/weave. I tend towards opaque twills for white shirts, for example, as I hate undershirt see-thru with thin fabrics, but do want dressier and softer than oxford cloth. But right now, Natty only has a single broadcloth and a royal oxford in plain white right now. Assuming the shirt by 'tchip' above is Natty's white broadcloth, that is WAY too thin for my taste.
> 
> Likewise, having plenty of options in the basic light blues (some more grey-blue, some more sky, super-light, kinda light, choice of twill, end-on-end, etc) would be useful. Much of their catalog are colorful stripes/grids that don't work in the traditional US office environment i'm in.
> 
> 3. As others have noted, their collar stay holes are too small! It looks like they use plastic stays they've trimmed down, but all of the other brass and plastic ones I have are too wide to fit! I've never seen any other OTR or custom shirt with that issue; Natty seems to use a uniquely narrow slot. Please update that pattern!
> 
> 4. Worksmanship is fine overall. I did get 1 of 3 button-down shirts where the collar point buttons were misaligned (i.e., not symmetrical in vertical or horizontal position). That wasn't worth a return since a local tailor could fix that for a few bucks, but on the other hand it was an obvious misalignment and should have been caught. Again, for the price happy with workmanship but some room to improve.
> 
> Again, Natty has been a good find for me, but since they asked, my thoughts on how they could get even more of my business.


I think this is a very fair review. If I had two complaints it was around some of the detail oriented craftsmanship and the fabrics. I agree that at ~$25/ea you shouldn't expect more, but many of us are expected to wear something a bit nicer at work. The fabric selection are other online sellers seem to have more diversity in regards to thickness and weaves. I'm sure that is a product of having enough volume though, buying large wheels of fabric gets expensive pretty quick when you upscale the fabrics...


----------



## Natty Shirts

HOLIDAYS SPECIAL
ALL CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRTS FOR AN AMAZING PRICE
$ 29.99 ( EXCLUDING NON IRON & ITALIAN ) at Natty
BUY 3 0R MORE GET FREE SHIPPING
GIVE A PERSONAL TOUCH BY GIVING YOUR LOVED ONE A
CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRT.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

HOLIDAYS SPECIAL
ALL CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRTS FOR AN AMAZING PRICE
$ 29.99 ( EXCLUDING NON IRON & ITALIAN ) at Natty
BUY 3 0R MORE GET FREE SHIPPING
GIVE A PERSONAL TOUCH BY GIVING YOUR LOVED ONE A
CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRT.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

HOLIDAYS SPECIAL
ALL CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRTS FOR AN AMAZING PRICE
$ 29.99 ( EXCLUDING NON IRON & ITALIAN ) at Natty
BUY 3 0R MORE GET FREE SHIPPING
GIVE A PERSONAL TOUCH BY GIVING YOUR LOVED ONE A
CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRT.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

HOLIDAYS SPECIAL
ALL CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRTS FOR AN AMAZING PRICE
$ 29.99 ( EXCLUDING NON IRON & ITALIAN ) at Natty
BUY 3 0R MORE GET FREE SHIPPING
GIVE A PERSONAL TOUCH BY GIVING YOUR LOVED ONE A
CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRT.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

HOLIDAYS SPECIAL
ALL CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRTS FOR AN AMAZING PRICE
$ 29.99 ( EXCLUDING NON IRON & ITALIAN ) at Natty
BUY 3 0R MORE GET FREE SHIPPING
GIVE A PERSONAL TOUCH BY GIVING YOUR LOVED ONE A
CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRT.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

View attachment 9231

12 New Fabrics in thick weave added today. Denim weave 
Grey and blue fabrics are also available now. Visit Natty Shirts and
book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

View attachment 9231

Customize every inch of your shirt. Denim weave 
Grey and blue fabrics are also available now. Visit Natty Shirts and
book your order now.​


----------



## Bob Sacamano

I have ordered about nine natty shirts at this point. I was ordering three at a time. My complaint is that the shirts would be different sizes even with the same measurements, in the same shipment of three shirts. The last order I received only had one of three that fit me well. Sure I could make a big deal out of it and try to get a refund or new shirts, but at that price point it just wasn't worth it, especially considering I would have to send them all the way back to Lahore Pakistan.


----------



## Natty Shirts

View attachment 9231

Design as much you want without any extra charges.
Get free shipping on every purchase of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty Shirts anbook your order now.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

View attachment 9231

Design as much you want without any extra charges.
Get free shipping on every purchase of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty Shirts anbook your order now.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Custom Dress Shirts*









Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $29.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## imabsolutelyunique

Really looks great, the fabric quality!


----------



## Natty Shirts

imabsolutelyunique said:


> Really looks great, the fabric quality!


100% Super fine Cotton.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $29.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $29.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery Updated Today. Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $29.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## dgonsh

I've got 3 natty shirts. One of the less favourable slightly see-through white broadcloth, one thicker white broadcloath and one light blue broadcloth. All of them are fantastic value for what I paid for them (~$20 per shirt as per a past ask andy promo) and I look forward to refining my fit a bit and trying some more fabric. Their online chat was quite helpful. 

Hmm...this post sounds super fake, but it's not. Ask Andy's automated system said I couldnt see links unless I got my post count about 10, so that sucks. Figured I may as well post a review.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Black Friday special. Added 18 featured articles in limited quantities.
Linen and Oxford Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $29.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Black Friday special. Added 18 featured articles in limited quantities.
Linen and Oxford Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $29.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Cyber Monday special. Added new featured articles in limited quantities.
Linen and Oxford Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $29.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## aprof

>one thicker white broadcloath

Could you, or anyone else, comment on how thick the "thick white" broadcloth is? While I've been happy with the value for money, probably the biggest minus of Natty for me is how thin their fabrics have been -- even some of their non-white shirts allow a bit of undershirt show through, so I haven't even bothered to try their whites. Is the "thick" white, thick enough to be reasonably opaque? 

Thanks!


----------



## Natty Shirts

aprof said:


> >one thicker white broadcloath
> 
> Could you, or anyone else, comment on how thick the "thick white" broadcloth is? While I've been happy with the value for money, probably the biggest minus of Natty for me is how thin their fabrics have been -- even some of their non-white shirts allow a bit of undershirt show through, so I haven't even bothered to try their whites. Is the "thick" white, thick enough to be reasonably opaque?
> 
> Thanks!


Keeping in view the requirement of thick fabric Natty has brought many 2 ply and thick fabrics in stock. This thick white broadcloth is almost double in thickness from our regular broadcloth. It's construction is 146 X 80.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Holidays Special. Added new featured articles in limited quantities.
Denim Grey, Navy and Vibrant color Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $32.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Holidays Special. Added new featured articles in limited quantities.
Denim Grey, Navy and Vibrant color Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $32.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Holidays Special. Added new featured articles in limited quantities.
Denim Grey, Navy and Vibrant color Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $32.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
18 new thick fabrics in 2 ply added today.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Holidays Special. Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $32.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
18 new thick fabrics in 2 ply added today.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

XMAS SPECIAL
Extra 20% Off - Buy 5 Custom Dress Shirts
and get 6th Custom Dress Shirt Absolutely
Free. Or Buy 3 and get Free Shipping.
Starting $29.99. Hurry Up and book your order
Today. Offer ends 15th Dec 2013.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

XMAS SPECIAL
Extra 20% Off - Buy 5 Custom Dress Shirts
and get 6th Custom Dress Shirt Absolutely
Free. Or Buy 3 and get Free Shipping.
Starting $29.99. Hurry Up and book your order
Today. Offer ends 15th Dec 2013.​


----------



## SeptemberSun

Natty Shirts said:


> XMAS SPECIAL
> Extra 20% Off - Buy 5 Custom Dress Shirts
> and get 6th Custom Dress Shirt Absolutely
> Free. Or Buy 3 and get Free Shipping.
> Starting $29.99. Hurry Up and book your order
> Today. Offer ends 15th Dec 2013.​


 Is there a code for the 20% off? Thanks


----------



## Natty Shirts

SeptemberSun said:


> Is there a code for the 20% off? Thanks


No SeptemberSun when you will order 6 shirts you will automatically see one shirt discount in your cart.


----------



## andydallas

yes, I looked for a code too,,its not 20% off, its buy 5 get 1 free..


----------



## Natty Shirts

Natty Shirts said:


> XMAS SPECIAL
> Extra 20% Off - Buy 5 Custom Dress Shirts
> and get 6th Custom Dress Shirt Absolutely
> Free. Or Buy 3 and get Free Shipping.
> Starting $29.99. Hurry Up and book your order
> Today. Offer ends 15th Dec 2013.​


Deal extended till 31st Dec 2013


----------



## Natty Shirts

Deal extended till 31st Dec 2013


----------



## Natty Shirts

XMAS SPECIAL
Extra 20% Off - Buy 5 Custom Dress Shirts
and get 6th Custom Dress Shirt Absolutely
Free. Or Buy 3 and get Free Shipping.
Starting $29.99. Hurry Up and book your order
Today. Offer ends 31st Dec 2013.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

XMAS SPECIAL
Extra 20% Off - Buy 5 Custom Dress Shirts
and get 6th Custom Dress Shirt Absolutely
Free. Or Buy 3 and get Free Shipping.
Starting $29.99. Hurry Up and book your order
Today. Offer ends 31st Dec 2013.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Happy Holidays*

Natty shirts will like to wish our members happy holidays and a Bless full new year !!!!


----------



## Natty Shirts

XMAS SPECIAL
Extra 20% Off - Buy 5 Custom Dress Shirts
and get 6th Custom Dress Shirt Absolutely
Free. Or Buy 3 and get Free Shipping.
Starting $29.99. Hurry Up and book your order
Today. Offer ends 31st Dec 2013.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Natty shirts will like to wish all members a Bless full new year !!!!


----------



## Natty Shirts

*New Year Sales*




More fabrics added today.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

More fabrics added today.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

More fabrics added today.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

More fabrics added today.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Book your order right now.​


----------



## Balfour

:icon_headagainstwal Can't believe this thread is still truckin'.


----------



## Bob Sacamano

Natty won't let it die. Free publicity. Every time it gets to the bottom of the list, BAM!!! right back to the top again.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Book your order right now.​


----------



## Matt S

Now it just feels like spam.


----------



## 14395

Matt S said:


> Now it just feels like spam.


Yeah. If anywhere, these ads might be better placed in the "Deals and Steals" section.

.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Book your order right now.​


----------



## Balfour

Execrable thread. I agree with the spam comment - felt it got to that stage very early on.


----------



## momsdoc

Time for Natty to understand that sometimes less is more.


----------



## Matt S

I might not mind it so much if I was happy with their work. The customer service was good, but their work wasn't.


----------



## momsdoc

Matt S said:


> I might not mind it so much if I was happy with their work. The customer service was good, but their work wasn't.


Careful, I got slammed for criticizing their shirts.


----------



## Matt S

momsdoc said:


> Careful, I got slammed for criticizing their shirts.


It's not my first time criticising them. It took them four tries to make a shirt to the measurements I entered. They kept on getting things wrong. The first time was close, but they told me their shirts don't shrink so I didn't allow for shrinkage in my measurements. Well, the collar shrank half an inch. But I couldn't wear the shirt open because the cuffs shrank too much to button them. The third remake they sent a shirt in a different, but similar, cloth. They said they made mistakes because they were very busy and still wanted to make sure the shirts were delivered in the quick 7-10 days they promise. If they doubled that time it would still be incredibly fast and they would have more time to pay attention to their work. They aren't being fair to themselves, and on deadlines that tight they can't be treating their workers too well either. Overall it took much longer because it took them 4 tries to make a shirt to the measurements I provided. I was not impressed. I don't feel bad about bringing this up again because I don't like seeing them continuing to spam Ask Andy.


----------



## Bob Sacamano

Bob Sacamano said:


> I have ordered about nine natty shirts at this point. I was ordering three at a time. My complaint is that the shirts would be different sizes even with the same measurements, in the same shipment of three shirts. The last order I received only had one of three that fit me well. Sure I could make a big deal out of it and try to get a refund or new shirts, but at that price point it just wasn't worth it, especially considering I would have to send them all the way back to Lahore Pakistan.


I now wear Charles tyrwhit extra slim fit and it basically fits like mtm


----------



## Natty Shirts

More fabrics added today.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Winter is approaching, it's right time for refreshing wardrobes. *Nattyshirts* happily announces, volume-1 of fall/winter fabrics has been uploaded and on top of that all fabrics are on Sale.

All fabrics are available at $29.99. The sale is on from 23rd September till 27th September.

Have a look and *book your orders* for custom made shirts in quality fabrics of Italian and Japanese origin.

Wishing you happy days

Natty Shirts


----------

